# IDENTIFICADO EL CANI RUMANO QUE AGREDE A ENRIQUE TRAS HACER UN SIMPA



## Bimmer (26 Jul 2022)

Hilo original :










Unos clientes se van de un bar sin pagar y la cosa acaba "bastante" regular. VIDEO


Escuchando el video parece que queda claro que los del coche han hecho un «simpa» (vamos, irse sin pagar) y los trabajadores del lugar le piden cuentas, en cierto momento el conductor le dice algo a una de las chicas, que es la mujer del pobre Enrique. Y,como no podía faltar en estos casos...




www.burbuja.info






Aquí tenéis al cani rumano que según vecinos de la zona, supuestamente se gana la vida traficando con droga, y según su facebook, se gana la vida trabajando en la empresa "Torrecaza" (habrá que dejarles unas reseñas ¿No?), que es un habitual en altercados por los alrededores de Torrijos (Toledo), pueblo en el que vive.


Recordemos que ha hecho un simpa a unos hosteleros de el bar "El encuentro" en Puebla de Montalbán (Toledo), mirad el nivel de vida que lleva, bmw nuevo de 40.000 €, mercedes nuevo de 60.000 €, ropas de marca caras como tommy hilfiger, etc etc. ¿Este nivel de vida currando de carnicero en "Torrecaza"? :









































Miradle la carita, mirad cómo se ríe, cómo se ríe de la gente honrada, puede permitirse hacer un simpa y agredir al que minutos antes ha sudado para darle de comer al niñato delincuente, se ríe y hace el mal porque la mayor parte de la sociedad se lo permite, esa es la verdad, la verdad es que no le va a pasar nada, una más de tantas que ya habrá hecho y que seguirá haciendo, esto no es un mensaje derrotista para desanimaros, es un mensaje objetivo para despertaros aún más .



Esperad, que hay más, EL CANI RUMANO LLEVA AÑOS ENTRENANDO BOXEO, os dejo enlace ya de paso a su facebook :







Y AQUI COMPRANDO EL MERCEDES NUEVO, JOJOJO :






*EDITO* : El cani rumano acaba de poner en privado su facebook, las fotos y vídeos ya no se pueden ver pero descargué los vídeos y mañana volverán a estar publicados.


Un vídeo era de el cani rumano de más pequeño todavía boxeando con un saco de boxeo, y el otro vídeo era de el cani rumano en un concesionario de Mercedes Benz quitando la capa de envoltorio a un mercedes cla coupé nuevo del 2021, que con extras e impuestos se queda rozando los 60.000 €.


Aquí tenéis su facebook por si le queréis dejar un mensaje :







Facebook







www.facebook.com






Su nombre es Cosmin Mirea y esta es su cara :










*ACTUALIZACIÓN : *


Aquí tenéis todos los vídeos, la agresión a Enrique, el mercedes nuevo que se compra el cani rumano en Enero de 2021 y al cani rumano de pequeño boxeando, está en vuestras manos difundirlo para hacerlo mediático, hoy es Enrique, mañana puedes ser tú, ya que los medios de comunicación hacen su trabajo protegiendo al delincuente, no hagamos nosotros lo mismo.


Los vídeos :


----------



## Fosforiano (26 Jul 2022)

csi


----------



## Night (26 Jul 2022)

la verdad es que el enano le metio un buen sopapo, yo diria que sin puños americanos ni hostias, puso fino al paco palillero


----------



## Azrael_II (26 Jul 2022)

Night dijo:


> la verdad es que el enano le metio un buen sopapo, yo diria que sin puños americanos ni hostias, puso fino al paco palillero



Hay vídeo?


----------



## Drogoprofe (26 Jul 2022)

Graaannnnde!!!!! Voy puntuando la empresucha..
Y de paso dejo currículum


----------



## Faldo (26 Jul 2022)

Toda la vida gastanto miles de € para presumir en las redes de lujos, para luego hacer algo tan cutre y tan de pobres como un simpa con puñetazo de por medio al dueño y que encima se entere todo el mundo.

Si es que de donde no hay no se puede sacar.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (26 Jul 2022)

La verdad es que con lo que ha entrado aquí, es mejor andarse con ojo en la calle.


----------



## Drogoprofe (26 Jul 2022)

El cabronazo sabe pegar, xk no se le marca un puto bíceps...
Esta pancetas


----------



## Night (26 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Hay vídeo?



donde has estado este fin de semana? creo que es el hilo mas viral del finde en fc y burbuja shur



https://videos.files.wordpress.com/3rUEqcWG/enriquemal.mp4


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (26 Jul 2022)

Nunca os confieis por ver a un tio mas pequeño que vosotros, esto no es Hollywood.


----------



## Mdutch (26 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Hay vídeo?



Lo tienes en el link de la noticia original, en el post del OP.


----------



## INE (26 Jul 2022)

Hijo mío, hazte ingeniero que el día de mañana...


----------



## el tio orquestas (26 Jul 2022)

Y hacienda a por esos no va no. Va a por el que se desgrava internet trabajando desde casa.


----------



## Nachocop (26 Jul 2022)

Jajajaja pero cuanto mide ese chaval jajajajaja

Como me jodería que un chaval de 1'35 al que voy a intentar pegar me deje seco de una ostia.


----------



## ussser (26 Jul 2022)

Ahora estan de moda las zapatillas con doble suela? Puto acomplejado.


----------



## Bimmer (26 Jul 2022)

El bmw y el mercedes llevan matricula L, ambos coches son nuevecitos del 2020 - 2021 :


----------



## Anonimo23 (26 Jul 2022)

Y encima ganará el juicio


----------



## PACOJONES (26 Jul 2022)

Pues le va a caer un buen puro al subnormal, en estados unidos por una mierda asi te caen 50 mil dolares de multa y carcel si tienes antecedentes, y si esta grabado en video no te escapas...muy listo no es no...

Enriqueeeeee Enriqueeeeeee!!!!


----------



## el tio orquestas (26 Jul 2022)

Joder, y encima es un gordo de las harinas. Menuda cara de PAN DE PUEBLO.


----------



## Evil_ (26 Jul 2022)

El enano ese no tumba al del bar de un puñetazo sin un puño americano.


----------



## zapatitos (26 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Esperad, que hay más, EL CANI RUMANO LLEVA AÑOS ENTRENANDO BOXEO, os dejo enlace ya de paso a su facebook :





El macarrilla rumano no es precisamente el Benny Urquídez pero para tumbar por K.O al bueno del Enrique en el segundo 7 del primer asalto pues le sobra y bastante.

Saludos.


----------



## Drogoprofe (26 Jul 2022)

Los malacatones y la chatarra


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (26 Jul 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


> El enano ese no tumba al del bar de un puñetazo sin un puño americano.



El Enrique iba con los brazos bajados acercándose, cuando lo tuvo en la distancia, de un solo golpe lo tumbó porque probablemente le conectó en el mentón. Ya puede ser el doble de grande que tú que si conectas al mentón con cierta fuerza, cae redondo.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Jul 2022)

Enano gitanoide carapan con CI-70 y BMW.

Tiene que tener decenas de chortinas en fila con el coño chorreando.


----------



## Sr. Breve (26 Jul 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Y hacienda a por esos no va no. Va a por el que se desgrava internet trabajando desde casa.



sep

las inspecciones se las come el enrique, y encima lo aostian

mañana los enriques a seguir remando y siendo aostiados, atracados etc...

la vida sigue igual, y no va a pasar nada


----------



## Sr. Breve (26 Jul 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Enano gitanoide carapan con CI-70
> 
> Tiene que tener decenas de chortinas en fila con el coño chorreando.



había un subnormal en el otro hilo que decía que era un pijo


----------



## Mitsou (26 Jul 2022)

Pues si entrena boxeo creo que se considere como llevar un arma así que igual tiene un problema


----------



## Drogoprofe (26 Jul 2022)

Esperamos que x lo menos la policía sepa que trafica y terminé en la cárcel con el nene. 
El nene le pondrá en su sitio


----------



## el futuro (26 Jul 2022)

Pinta de gilipollas full equipe


----------



## pegaso (26 Jul 2022)

Nachocop dijo:


> Jajajaja pero cuanto mide ese chaval jajajajaja
> 
> Como me jodería que un chaval de 1'35 al que voy a intentar pegar me deje seco de una ostia.



Seguramente igual que si te deja uno de 1'80. A no ser que seas un mierda que NUNCA irías a por uno de 1'80.


----------



## Orooo (26 Jul 2022)

Da igual.
Enrrique el bueno ha sido tumbado de una ostia por ese metro veinte y humillado delante de su mujer. Encima ha cenado gratis.
Y encima no le va a pasar nada a ese gitano de mierda.

A seguir disfrutando de vuestro voto de mierda y de cosas de lo sosiáh.
Y esperare que "Kike" no vote tambien mierda.


----------



## Faldo (26 Jul 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> Y encima ganará el juicio



Ni de coña y menos en España.


----------



## kdjdw (26 Jul 2022)

Pues el cabrón es bueno en boxeo eso es verdad.

Y sobre dedicarse a traficar, obviamente todo ventajas en un país que se lo permite y que le da dinero mujeres y respeto. Siendo un currante todo son palos. Y los funcionarios y políticos no trabaja ni uno y nos roban y putean mucho más que ese.


----------



## Orooo (26 Jul 2022)

Faldo dijo:


> Ni de coña y menos en España.



Que mono 
Cuantos añitos tienes?


----------



## Dj Puesto (26 Jul 2022)

Lo más triste es que aparte de la hostia deberían investigar de donde saca un cani gitano 100.000€ para esos coches y mantenerlos pero van a pasar olímpicamente del tema tanto la policía como el sr. fiscal como el sr. juez y más en verano. Luego eso el enrique tiene que aguantar que lo traten como un delincuente defraudador de inicio y demostrar su inocencia.


----------



## ANS² (26 Jul 2022)

pues habrá que quemarle los coches o abrirle la cabeza con una barra, no?


----------



## zeromus44 (26 Jul 2022)

Dios no quiera que un día le pillen de improvisto por la espalda y le partan las piernas con bates de beisbol.


----------



## Faldo (26 Jul 2022)

Orooo dijo:


> Que mono
> Cuantos añitos tienes?



43 y pensandolo mejor, si tienes razón


----------



## notorius.burbujo (26 Jul 2022)

Madre mia es un crio. Mucha coca tiene que vender para comprarse esos coches.


----------



## _V_ (26 Jul 2022)

Enrique que está moñeco, no votará. Votará el agresor en su vez.


----------



## Akira. (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## notorius.burbujo (26 Jul 2022)

Faldo dijo:


> Toda la vida gastanto miles de € para presumir en las redes de lujos, para luego hacer algo tan cutre y tan de pobres como hacer un simpa con puñetazo de por medio al dueño y que se entere todo el mundo.
> 
> Si es que de donde no hay no se puede sacar.



esos niñatos lo ven de otra forma, para ellos no es cutre irse sin pagar, sino que suma puntos.


----------



## zapatitos (26 Jul 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> Pues si entrena boxeo creo que se considere como llevar un arma así que igual tiene un problema




Que tú creas algo no quiere decir que sea cierto.

Saludos.


----------



## Alguien random (26 Jul 2022)

Ahora se entiende mejor que de un puñetazo acabará el pobre Enrique besando el suelo.

No hay que fiarse de las apariencias.


----------



## Covid Bryant (26 Jul 2022)

Vaya lol, ropa de marca (puede que falsificada,) y BMW (de 3a mano), y no puede pagar 4 cañas y 2 tapas.


----------



## zapatitos (26 Jul 2022)

Alguien random dijo:


> Ahora se entiende mejor que de un puñetazo acabará el pobre Enrique besando el suelo.
> 
> No hay que fiarse de las apariencias.




Hombre, si el canijo da con un tío grande que sepa lo que se hace no hay color y es el canijo el que acaba muy mal. Lo que pasa es que dió con el Enrique que es muy grande pero también muy flojo como el hinojo, las cosas como son.

Saludos.


----------



## Dj Puesto (26 Jul 2022)

Alguien random dijo:


> Ahora se entiende mejor que de un puñetazo acabará el pobre Enrique besando el suelo.
> 
> No hay que fiarse de las apariencias.



Me sigue pareciendo increíble lo haya dejado así semejante mico, el problema la puta mujera que estorba al Enrique , si el Enrique hubiese ido con intenciones de matarlo cuando va a por él le pega una patada que vuela por encima del coche. Dicen que no hay puño americano que son las llaves del coche lo que se saca del bolsillo para cerrarlo pero no sé, no tiene mucho sentido que cuando te van a pegar te lleves la mano al bolsillo para cerrar el coche que en todo caso puedes necesitarlo para huir.

Viendo como sangra a mi si me parece que ha usado un puño americano o algo para dar contundencia al puñetazo, joder que he hecho sparring con super pesados sin casco y ninguno me ha dejado moñeco de esa forma . si que es verdad que hay un mundo de pelear con guantes a puño limpio pero ese mico no tiene fuerza para dejar a un tio de esa manera sangrando como un gorrino y medio ido.


----------



## Covid Bryant (26 Jul 2022)

Akira. dijo:


>



Joder menudo hobbit, pero eso con cuidado con la escoria no tienen nada q perder.

Y si te tumban siendo alto la caída es peor por ser desde más altura y como caigas de nuca reza.

Para estos casos siempre es mejor llevar una buena pipa, le metes dos pipeos y lo dejas desangradose.


----------



## Benemerito (26 Jul 2022)

Si me pasa a mi no denuncio.

Conozco de primera mano la "justicia" y que la Justicia se la tiene que proporcionar uno mismo.


----------



## El Pionero (26 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> El bmw y el mercedes llevan matricula L, ambos coches son nuevecitos del 2020 - 2021 :
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1135947



Tiene para comprarse coches caros pero no para pagar una cena en un bar Paco.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (26 Jul 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Nunca os confieis por ver a un tio mas pequeño que vosotros, esto no es Hollywood.



No tiene nada que ver con la altura.


Nunca te fíes ya de nadie porque vivimos en un lodazal multikulturalizado.

El camarero ha ido a resolver la movida con unos empujones sanos. Como si estuviese en épocas pasadas.

Ahora si recortas la distancia de seguridad con alguien, has de asumir que te espera como mínimo un golpe a traición o un navajazo.


----------



## Sr. Breve (26 Jul 2022)

zeromus44 dijo:


> Dios no quiera que un día le pillen de improvisto por la espalda y le partan las piernas con bates de beisbol.



se ve que dios no quiere que le rompan las piernas a ese ni a ningún político ni a muchísimos más

la vida sigue igual


----------



## notorius.burbujo (26 Jul 2022)

Benemerito dijo:


> Si me pasa a mi no denuncio.
> 
> Conozco de primera mano la "justicia" y que la Justicia se la tiene que proporcionar uno mismo.



Es que en este caso no va a ningun sitio. Si Enrique no ha acabado en el Hospital durante bastante tiempo no hay nada que hacer.

Tengo muchos casos de amigos que tras denunciar una agresion ha acabado en nada, encima les humillan en el juicio. Un amigo mio denuncio a unos porteros porque le dieron un palizon a el y a su novia. Tenia de testigos a varias personas y a 2 policias que lo vieron todo. El presento el parte de lesiones, el ticket de las gafas de 400 euros que le rompieron, etc, etc…

Bien, pues como no estuvo hospitalizado y solo estuvo 2 dias sin poder ir a trabajar, le dieron 100 euros. 100 putos euros. Los porteros en el juicio se reian de el.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (26 Jul 2022)

A ver si meten al retaco cani en la prisión una buena temporada.


----------



## el ejpertoc (26 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Hay vídeo?




https://videos.files.wordpress.com/3rUEqcWG/enriquemal.mp4


----------



## Santolin (26 Jul 2022)

Vamos a ver, quien de joven no ha hecho un simpa?El palillero se ha llevado la ostia por zumbao, fue como un loco a por el, que esperaba que pusiese la cara el rumanoide? Y que culpa tiene la empresa de que un currito suyo le parta la cara a otro fuera de su horario laboral? No me jodas sois como las charos, de cristal


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Jul 2022)

Chonis de mierda con CI-70 seguramente,

pero hay muchas que están buenísimas,

es un enano pero es el malote del barrio.


----------



## Sr. Breve (26 Jul 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver con la altura.
> 
> 
> Nunca te fíes ya de nadie porque vivimos en un lodazal multikulturalizado.
> ...



sep

la gente en el fondo está muy quemada, lo que pasa que está esa especie de telón de acero de lo políticamente correcto progre que no pueden sobrepasar, pero la mierda la tienen hirviendo dentro de ellos

qué pasa?

pues que como son unos cobardes de mierda, la pueden descargar con el primer pringao que se encuentren en un arrebato irracional y desproporcionado de ira

nunca lo van a hacer con alguno de los que están por encima de ellos puteando su vida, no eso nunca, si no con uno que está por debajo de ellos y de forma aleatoria

así que mucho mucho cuidado, mantener distancias y no dar la espalda de forma gratuíta


----------



## CASA (26 Jul 2022)

El gitanito no levanta dos palmos del suelo. 

Tiene que vender farlopa a cubos para mantener los dos coches. Lo de ser carnicero debe ser un eufemismo entre gente con ese estilo de vida y actividades laborales, no es el primero que conozco.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (26 Jul 2022)

A ese hijo de puta rumana lo metía yo en un ring con Mike Tyson en su mejor época, se le iban a quitar las ganas de entrenar boxeo.


----------



## Lady_A (26 Jul 2022)

El cani es un hdp que además va con ínfulas y queriendo aparecentar y es tan cutre que deja 10 euros de un simpa. Pero que el Enrique es tonto y que le iba a furrar y termino furrado, es una verdad de aqui a Lima.

Lo que no se es si realmente le da un golpe con el puño o tenia un objeto.

Si hacia este tipo de deporte y quizás algo en la mano Enrique tiene suerte de no haber quedado moñeco. Asi que quizás lo hizo a mano limpia


----------



## ganso (26 Jul 2022)

el q piensa q no llevaba un puño americano que se lo haga mirar


----------



## ganso (26 Jul 2022)

pero no veis el peso de uno y otro??


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Jul 2022)

Santolin dijo:


> Vamos a ver, quien de joven no ha hecho un simpa?El palillero se ha llevado la ostia por zumbao, fue como un loco a por el, que esperaba que pusiese la cara el rumanoide? Y que culpa tiene la empresa de que un currito suyo le parta la cara a otro fuera de su horario laboral? No me jodas sois como las charos, de cristal



Madre mia.... nivel de retraso categoria Dabuti y Xicomalo.


----------



## Lady_A (26 Jul 2022)

No se que decirte, el cani se puede librar por defensa propia pero que Enrique lo pelee igual. Nos quitamos a un tipo así de la calle.

A Enrique no le pueden imputar nada aunque su actitud de ir a por el cani porque sabe dios que le dijo a la mujer, agura que tambien es un poco gallito y violento.

Pero vamos, en el vídeo no se ve nada ilegal de Enrique por lo que el cani no le puede denunciar por nada, así que adelante.



PACOJONES dijo:


> Pues le va a caer un buen puro al subnormal, en estados unidos por una mierda asi te caen 50 mil dolares de multa y carcel si tienes antecedentes, y si esta grabado en video no te escapas...muy listo no es no...
> 
> Enriqueeeeee Enriqueeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Orooo (26 Jul 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> El cani es un hdp que además va con ínfulas y queriendo aparecentar y es tan cutre que deja 10 euros de un simpa. Pero que el Enrique es tonto y que le iba a furrar y termino furrado, es una verdad de aqui a Lima.
> 
> Lo que no se es si realmente le da un golpe con el puño o tenia un objeto.
> 
> Si hacia este tipo de deporte y quizás algo en la mano Enrique tiene suerte de no haber quedado moñeco. Asi que quizás lo hizo a mano limpia



Y sin mencionar a la mujera


----------



## luron (26 Jul 2022)

Santolin dijo:


> Vamos a ver, quien de joven no ha hecho un simpa?El palillero se ha llevado la ostia por zumbao, fue como un loco a por el, que esperaba que pusiese la cara el rumanoide? Y que culpa tiene la empresa de que un currito suyo le parta la cara a otro fuera de su horario laboral? No me jodas sois como las charos, de cristal



Yo por ejemplo nunca he hecho un simpa.

Y este video sirve para recordar la escoria que hay metida en este país, lodazal infecto e inmundo. Y que entrar en una pelea solo sirve para que te quiten la vida o te dejen medio amoñecado.


----------



## S. Moguilevich (26 Jul 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Hombre, si el canijo da con un tío grande que sepa lo que se hace no hay color y es el canijo el que acaba muy mal. Lo que pasa es que dió con el Enrique que es muy grande pero también muy flojo como el hinojo, las cosas como son.
> 
> Saludos.



Los canijos tienen ciertas ventajas en combate que si saben aprovecharlas se vuelven peligrosos, por ejemplo, para lanzar un buen uppercut desde abajo


----------



## el tio orquestas (26 Jul 2022)

Santolin dijo:


> Vamos a ver, quien de joven no ha hecho un simpa?El palillero se ha llevado la ostia por zumbao, fue como un loco a por el, que esperaba que pusiese la cara el rumanoide? Y que culpa tiene la empresa de que un currito suyo le parta la cara a otro fuera de su horario laboral? No me jodas sois como las charos, de cristal



En mi puta vida he hecho un simpa. ¿Sabes lo que es la educación y el respeto? Pues eso.


----------



## Chino Negro (26 Jul 2022)

Yo firmo para que revienten al enano


----------



## Viviendo Digno (26 Jul 2022)

Basura motosierrable


----------



## Erebus. (26 Jul 2022)

Un puto rumano que no tiene ni media hostia


----------



## zapatitos (26 Jul 2022)

S. Moguilevich dijo:


> Los canijos tienen ciertas ventajas en combate que si saben aprovecharlas se vuelven peligrosos, por ejemplo, para lanzar un buen uppercut desde abajo




Si el grandullón sabe aprovechar las suyas (peso, fuerza, mayor distancia de pegada, etc) no hay ningún tipo de color. Por algo existen las categorías en los deportes de ese tipo.

Saludos.


----------



## César Borgia (26 Jul 2022)

Retaco con un ci de 70.


----------



## Mi abuela esta en Badoo (26 Jul 2022)

Que te tumbe ese enano pancetas es muy humillante. El pobre Enrique tendrá que vivir con eso el resto de sus días


----------



## Diablo (26 Jul 2022)

El rumano reacciona así porque sabe que no le va a pasar nada. En su país iría con la cabeza agachada.
Aquí ya no nos respeta nadie.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (26 Jul 2022)

Faldo dijo:


> Toda la vida gastanto miles de € para presumir en las redes de lujos, para luego hacer algo tan cutre y tan de pobres como hacer un simpa con puñetazo de por medio al dueño y que se entere todo el mundo.
> 
> Si es que de donde no hay no se puede sacar.



Ya hay que ser una rata miserable e hijadeputa para hacer eso.
Te gastas 40000 pavos en un coche y no pagas una consumición de 30, 40 ..100 euros?

El problema de este país es que se mata muy poco.

En otros tiempos este rumanaco hijo puta estaría criando unos pajos de 2 metros de altura.

Así se estrelle y se deje los sesos en medio de una carretera


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (26 Jul 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Ya hay que ser una rata miserable e hijadeputa para hacer eso.
> Te gastas 40000 pavos en un coche y no pagas una consumición de 30, 40 ..100 euros?
> 
> El problema de este país es que se mata muy poco.
> ...



En un pais como dios manda, el mierda ese estaba dandole a la chatarra.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (26 Jul 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Me sigue pareciendo increíble lo haya dejado así semejante mico, el problema la puta mujera que estorba al Enrique , si el Enrique hubiese ido con intenciones de matarlo cuando va a por él le pega una patada que vuela por encima del coche. Dicen que no hay puño americano que son las llaves del coche lo que se saca del bolsillo para cerrarlo pero no sé, no tiene mucho sentido que cuando te van a pegar te lleves la mano al bolsillo para cerrar el coche que en todo caso puedes necesitarlo para huir.
> 
> Viendo como sangra a mi si me parece que ha usado un puño americano o algo para dar contundencia al puñetazo, joder que he hecho sparring con super pesados sin casco y ninguno me ha dejado moñeco de esa forma . si que es verdad que hay un mundo de pelear con guantes a puño limpio pero ese mico no tiene fuerza para dejar a un tio de esa manera sangrando como un gorrino y medio ido.




Eso lo dices porque como Enrique, no sabes pelear.

Un canijo entrenado y formado aplasta a un grandullón como ha quedado demostrado.


----------



## BAL (26 Jul 2022)

Enrique es Pura decepción 

como le tumba con esos bracitos cortos, ese cla180 y ese bmw de viego 

parfavaaaar


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Jul 2022)

Diablo dijo:


> El rumano reacciona así porque sabe que no le va a pasar nada. En su país iría con la cabeza agachada.
> Aquí ya no nos respeta nadie.



En su país la familia de Enrique ya le hubiera metido una paliza que te deja en silla de ruedas y el BMW de tercera mano ya estaría ardiendo


----------



## Xsiano (26 Jul 2022)

Pues lo que ha pasado es que la mujerona de Enrique se ha puesto chula o atendido incorrectamente y sin respeto a estos xavales, por lo cual ellos les han pagado con la misma moneda y se han ido sin pagar, porque igual que tú me tratas como una mierda yo puedo hacerlo también, después la mujerona está que no tiene luces ha llamado a su Enrique que no tiene ni puta idea de con quién se la estaba jugando, al final es un final feliz y le enseñan al tal Enrique que no se puede ir de matón por la vida, nutritiva ostia se ha llevado por tener menos calle que espinete, por desgracia le hubiera echo falta otra a la mujerona esa de mierda, por lo demás bastante nutritivo.
.


----------



## bsnas (26 Jul 2022)

Hay que reventarle el coche, ese es su punto debil.


----------



## mallac (26 Jul 2022)

pues tiene buena izquierda....


----------



## Autómata (26 Jul 2022)

¿Se sabe cuanto dejaron a deber? Algo dice el tipo de 10€ que no se si debía o los dejó, me parece raro...... , ¿Se fueron sin más o hubo trifulca previa por algo? .

Lo de los sinpa lo ves hasta en gente "bien" , recuerdo en un restaurante de estos grandes con comedor enorme en temporada alta al que llegamos ya tarde, sobre las 15:30 , se ve que estaban sobrepasadísimos y tenían a comensales esperando desde hacía mucho rato. La pareja de señores bien vestidos que teníamos al lado terminaron el primer plato, el hombre se pidió otra botella de vino y se la pimpló mientras esperaba, en esto que se levantan y se van........ Al final cuando nos fuimos, nos pasaron la cuenta y como éramos los últimos nos metieron lo de la otra pareja por error, se habían pirado sin pagar.


----------



## yixikh (26 Jul 2022)

Esa hostia que lo tumba está bien dada, algo de boxeo o similar había.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (26 Jul 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> En mi puta vida he hecho un simpa. ¿Sabes lo que es la educación y el respeto? Pues eso.



¡Qué coño van a saber! Sus padres no tenían tiempo de enseñárselo, al profesor no le dejaron y tampoco han hecho la mili.

Que puta vergüenza de generación. Algunos hasta les parece bien lo de irse sin pagar y hostiar al hostelero.

Eso sí, con los moros que les roban los móviles y las chavalas,, bien acojonaditos.


----------



## INE (26 Jul 2022)

Esto con Ceaucescu no pasaba.


----------



## Mink (26 Jul 2022)

Este pais necesita grupos de ex-militares y ex-policias que se dediquen a hacer limpieza por un precio razonable. Es al punto al que hemos llegado ya.


----------



## elpesetilla (26 Jul 2022)

enrique tiene pinta de ser agresivo, como habla, como va hacia el enano por lo que le dijo a la mujer, que no se que fue, pero parece desproporcionado.. que jode que te roben, si , pero para esos estan los picoletos

he visto simpas y se llama a la policia, tienes testigos, tiene video con datos del coche, si o si va a cobrar lo que les debe

al enrique le jodio que se rian en su caray se crecio por su altura y corpulencia...

si vas a por laguien a invadir la distancia, o sales de ella o enchufas ostia, q fue lo q hizo el rumano de mierda


----------



## Camaro SS (26 Jul 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Y hacienda a por esos no va no. Va a por el que se desgrava internet trabajando desde casa.



Las putas y las drogas son el 2,5 del PIB, si te los cargas Antonio puede pedir prestado menos dinero para comprar votos.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (26 Jul 2022)

Qué puto país de mierda nan0. Está todo infesta0 de gentuza tironucable. 

Cómo hemos llega0 hasta esta situación???


----------



## Dj Puesto (26 Jul 2022)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> Eso lo dices porque como Enrique, no sabes pelear.
> 
> Un canijo entrenado y formado aplasta a un grandullón como ha quedado demostrado.



Eso lo dices porque desconoces la importancia del peso y la envergadura en el boxeo, no hay categorías cada 3kg o menos en vano. Un canijo entrenado no tiene nada que hacer contra un tío que le dobla en peso y tamaño siempre y cuando no se quiera suicidar como el Enrique que va a darle los buenos días. Hay infinidad de vídeos que lo demuestran, porque además esto NO es un combate de boxeo o arte marcial reglado, que es donde se puede notar más la técnica, Enrique si es listo podía haberlo matado, pero no lo es.


----------



## Yomimo (26 Jul 2022)

Night dijo:


> la verdad es que el enano le metio un buen sopapo, yo diria que sin puños americanos ni hostias, puso fino al paco palillero



Al enano hay qué dejarlo sin dientes antes de qué entre en el trullo.


----------



## Marco Porcio (26 Jul 2022)

Apuesto a que esos coches no estarán comprados ni con droja o kobre, sino hipotecados. Los rumanos son así, luego pueden vivir en una chabola.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (26 Jul 2022)

Está claro que las apariencias engañan y es muy mala idea meterse en una pelea callejera aunque el otro parezca fácil de ganar. Ya ven, aparenta ser un zoomer atontao y medio mariquita del montón que ni siquiera está un poco fuerte...y resulta que el pollo debe llevar unos diez años entrenando kickboxing y puede dejar KO fácilmente al 90% de los tipos con los que se cruza en la calle. Encima tirando de puño americano.

Enrique no se debería haber arriesgado como lo hizo.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (26 Jul 2022)

Que Enrique va a tener que indemnizar al retaco por agresión y gitanofobia (nuevo agravante añadido por la PSOE y UP) y quizás pena de prisión menor (menos de 4 años), es que ni cotiza. La entrada para el Nuevo Porsche Panamera del retaco








El Congreso aprueba castigar con cárcel los delitos de odio hacia los gitanos


Vox ha sido el único partido que no ha apoyado la medida al abstenerse durante la votación.




www.publico.es





Que estamos hablando de España 2022, cojones. No espereis un átomo de justicia en ese estercolero.


----------



## trellat (26 Jul 2022)

con video viral y sigue sin comentarse nada en ningun medio digital, impreso ...?


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (26 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1135912
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1135914
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1135921



Menuda cara de tonto


----------



## el tio orquestas (26 Jul 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> ¡Qué coño van a saber! Sus padres no tenían tiempo de enseñárselo, al profesor no le dejaron y tampoco han hecho la mili.
> 
> Que puta vergüenza de generación. Algunos hasta les parece bien lo de irse sin pagar y hostiar al hostelero.
> 
> Eso sí, con los moros que les roban los móviles y las chavalas,, bien acojonaditos.



No creo que sea cosa de edades, más bien de educación de los padres + genética hijoputesca de uno.


----------



## Bibliotecario* (26 Jul 2022)

¿Se sabe algo del estado de Enrique "el oso yogui"?

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Knight who says ni (26 Jul 2022)

Por cierto, ¿que tal está Enrique? El vídeo da pié a ponerse en lo peor, aunque espero que no.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (26 Jul 2022)

*ANTES NARCOS QUE CRIMINAL-HOSTELERDOS*

*MIS DIEZ POR EL SIMPA*


----------



## trellat (26 Jul 2022)

Una vez mas las apariencias engañan

Toni Spiloto, el tio que inspiro a Scorsese para el personaje de Niki Santoro en Casino


Ves a un crio en BMW ... una de dos o lo vale o es hijo de alguien muy poderoso. Hay que contar hasta 3 antes de hacer nada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Jul 2022)

Y así está el país. Nadie le va a decir nada ni le va a toser, y seguirá haciendo lo que le da la gana. Contra la etnia o los de la nacionalidad que todos sabemos no se atrevería porque van todos a por él y le queman los dos coches. Contra el blanquito no tiene problema, porque sabe que no le va a pasar nada.
Y no solo eso sino que además demuestra que un tío sin estudio ninguno y haciendo sus mierdas, se mea en todos los graduados y doctorados del país que se han pasado la vida estudiando.


----------



## Eudoxo (26 Jul 2022)

Qué alguien se chive a hacienda con un anónimo.


----------



## Stinger (26 Jul 2022)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> Eso lo dices porque como Enrique, no sabes pelear.
> 
> Un canijo entrenado y formado aplasta a un grandullón como ha quedado demostrado.



y uno alto entrenado tiene para demoler al enano y a su estirpe..."espabilaoo "


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (26 Jul 2022)

*CONTEXTO? NO ME CREO QUE GOLPEARA AL HOSTE-LERDO SIN PROVOCACION, NO LE AGREDIRIA ANTES ESTE? EN ESE GREMIO SON BASTANTE AGRESIVOS, PALILLEROS Y EXPLOTADORES DEL PUEBLO, REPITO, CONTEXTO? EXPLOTO A ALGUN CIUDADANO INOCENTE? SI ES ASI NO ESTA CLARO DE QUIEN ES LA CULPA*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Jul 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿que tal está Enrique? El vídeo da pié a ponerse en lo peor, aunque espero que no.



Ya hay un hilo sobre eso multipágina. Decían que bien.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Jul 2022)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> Eso lo dices porque como Enrique, no sabes pelear.
> 
> Un canijo entrenado y formado aplasta a un grandullón como ha quedado demostrado.



Y en una país que se respetara a sí mismo ese enano ahora estaría en el hospital.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (26 Jul 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Menuda cara de tonto



Y aun así el hoste-lerdo golpeado... menudo tolai debe ser


----------



## Von Steiner (26 Jul 2022)

Con todo el asco de mi corazón a ese ser, que ostia le mete a enrique..


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (26 Jul 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Eso lo dices porque desconoces la importancia del peso y la envergadura en el boxeo, no hay categorías cada 3kg o menos en vano. Un canijo entrenado no tiene nada que hacer contra un tío que le dobla en peso y tamaño siempre y cuando no se quiera suicidar como el Enrique que va a darle los buenos días. Hay infinidad de vídeos que lo demuestran, porque además esto NO es un combate de boxeo o arte marcial reglado, que es donde se puede notar más la técnica, Enrique si es listo podía haberlo matado, pero no lo es.



Eso lo dices tú por pura ignorancia, según dices tus "conocimientos" tienen su origen en "ver videos" que "lo demuestran".

En primer lugar parece que confundes el boxeo amateur y profesional con el aficionado. En ningún gimnasio se hacen separaciones por pesos a diario y sí se hacen por conocimientos, ¿ ves cómo no tienes ni idea ?, se va con mucho cuidado con los nuevos aunque sean gigantes por que la diferencia de conocimientos es más relevante que el peso a ciertos niveles.

En box profesional y amateur evidentemente los peleadores tienen conocimientos similares, y por eso separan por pesos pero cómo sólo_ "ves videos que lo demuestran" _no entiendes cómo influyen las habilidades ni como funcionan las cosas fuera del Trump Plaza de Las Vegas.

En segundo lugar sueltas el clásico rebuzno de ignorante _"ejjj que en la calle no hay reglas"_, y así es, pero no las hay para nadie, y el que conoce bien un deporte de contacto tiene aún más ventaja cuando no hay normas, pero claro tú crees que ahora un tío de box o MT se va a poner a pelear siguiendo reglas estrictas mientras el otro tiene "libertad". Además el el colmo de tu ignorancia y como no has pisado un gimnasio en tu vida te crees que todo es seguimiento estricto de normas y hay un tipo con un silbato que si te ve practicando golpes sucios con un colega ambos voluntariamente te "expulsa", y también creerás que un tío que principalmente practica box no sabe hacer una tortuga o meterte combinaciones con patas, rodillas y codos.

En tercer lugar simplemente no quieres admitir que la falta de conocimientos del Enrique es justamente lo que le hace ir hacia el suicidio frente a un tío que habrá hecho guantes cientos de ves en su vida y está acostumbrado a zurrase como mínimo en el gimnasio, y los conocimientos del cani los que hacen que con un sólo golpe acabe la pelea. Debes ser un "Enrique" de la vida en plena negación y sin idea de pelear que piensa que lo habría hecho mejor que Enrique_ "eejjj que zi zoy yoh lo matoh pol muchoh que zepa box er enanoh"
_
Supongo que también pensarás que si vas a sesiones de box al un gimnasio tienes prohibido ir a las de MMA, MT y nuuuuuunca uno de MT va a MMA ni viceversa.

Y lo que se ve en el video con el cani que no está en forma y debe llevar meses sin entrenar, si lo pilla en forma se lo carga.

De tu mensaje se desprende que no has pisado un gimnasio en tu vida ni te has peleado con nadie con conocimientos.


----------



## empepinado (26 Jul 2022)

A tu pais hijo de la gran puta


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (26 Jul 2022)

Xsiano dijo:


> Pues lo que ha pasado es que la mujerona de Enrique se ha puesto chula o atendido incorrectamente y sin respeto a estos xavales, por lo cual ellos les han pagado con la misma moneda y se han ido sin pagar, porque igual que tú me tratas como una mierda yo puedo hacerlo también, después la mujerona está que no tiene luces ha llamado a su Enrique que no tiene ni puta idea de con quién se la estaba jugando, al final es un final feliz y le enseñan al tal Enrique que no se puede ir de matón por la vida, nutritiva ostia se ha llevado por tener menos calle que espinete, por desgracia le hubiera echo falta otra a la mujerona esa de mierda, por lo demás bastante nutritivo.
> .



Tiene pinta de ser el caso... además se ve claro que el hosteLerdo se abalanza con intención de agredir brutalmente al jovenzano, que desesperado se defiende de su agresor.


----------



## mxmanu (26 Jul 2022)

Vaya pinta de maricon lleva el cani los webos


----------



## Stinger (26 Jul 2022)

Este hilo a servido para que salieran macarrillas y xuk norris del armario....Jesus, que país¡¡


----------



## Alatristeando (26 Jul 2022)

Esperemos que el niñato pise la cárcel, ¿no?


----------



## coda (26 Jul 2022)

En este caso Enrique no sabe pelear y va a por el cerrando distancia sin golpear no se que pretente. Mientras el hobbit golpea directamente. Pero un tio que tambien sepa pelear lo hubiera ganado, fijaos que en todos los deportes de contacto existen categorias de peso, mira los boxeadores de peso pesado son muy altos y en la ufc igual los de peso pesado son bicharracos pero claro ademas de fisico saben pelear. Que ahora parece que el rumano ese ganara a Tyson Fury, Ngannou o al amigo moro de 2 metros de Cristiano Ronaldo... topo con un tio que no sabe pelear y no uso sus fortalezas, el otro si uso las suyas.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Hilo original :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Torrijos, Puebla de Montalban .... pongamos que hablamos de *LA SAGRA*

@el avecrem de la paella


----------



## curvilineo (26 Jul 2022)

Seguro que la historia tiene más miga y solo estamos viendo la superficie.


----------



## empepinado (26 Jul 2022)

Enrique el que te la metió detrás del tabique


----------



## Josant2022 (26 Jul 2022)

No hay q dar nada por sentado sin pruebas como hace el OP. Los coches pueden ser de renting de empresa del padre, por ejemplo. Muchos rumanos se dedican a compra venta de coches.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (26 Jul 2022)

Aquí es donde trabaja el rumano tan majo:






CARNICAS TORRECAZA · Pl. Industrial Valdoli, 18, 45500 Torrijos, Toledo


★★★★★ · Mayorista de carnes




goo.gl


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Al parecer el Hoste-"Criminal"-Lero se dirigió con actitud agresiva al joven, que se defendió al ver su espacio vital invadido por el agresivo palillero. Nada que ver por aquí, desalojen



Asi es como lo veo también.

El rumanoide acostumbrado a muchas peleas callejeras sabe perfectamente que una vez que traspasa la distancia de seguridad o da la ostia el primero o se la dan.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (26 Jul 2022)

Ajá entonces como digo te ponen con gente de tu nivel...y no de tu peso, como es evidente pues el peso influye mucho con peleadores de nivel similar pero poco cuando uno de los peleadores es un pardillo.

Las pajas de ninja volador os la hacéis tú y el otro, tú es evidente que llevas 4 días pues según dices eres un blanco estático al que puede pegar "n" puñetazos seguidos, a un tío con años de gimnasio un parguela que no ha peleado en su vida no le dura medio asalto, ponte como quieras, ahí está el video de la "pelea", ni dos segundos le ha durado el grandullón al enano.

Estar o no alerta es tu paja mental, Enrique está muy alerta y en pleno ataque, simplemente no sabe pelear, no tiene conocimientos que son la clave y no el peso a no ser que se enfrente un pigmeo a un tío de 150 Kgr.


----------



## Poseidón (26 Jul 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Graaannnnde!!!!! Voy puntuando la empresucha..
> Y de paso dejo currículum



Hijo puta, quitate ese avatar que me dan arcadas me cago en rios, para que coño miraria el puto video en su momento.


----------



## Josant2022 (26 Jul 2022)

Si si

Pregunta a Enrique


----------



## srburbujarra (26 Jul 2022)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> Ajá entonces como digo te ponen con gente de tu nivel...y no de tu peso, como es evidente pues el peso influye mucho con peleadores de nivel similar pero poco cuando uno de los peleadores es un pardillo.
> 
> Las pajas de ninja volador os la hacéis tú y el otro, tú es evidente que llevas 4 días, a un tío con años de gimnasio un parguela que no ha peleado en su vida no le dura medio asalto, ponte como quieras, ahí está el video de la "pelea", ni dos segundos le ha durado el grandullón al enano.
> 
> Estar o no alerta es tu paja mental, Enrique está muy alerta y en pleno ataque, simplemente no sabe pelear, no tiene conocimientos que son la clave y no el peso a no ser que se enfrente un pigmeo a un tío de 150 Kgr.



Todo depende, yo he hecho sombra con gente con 20 kilos menos y no las he visto venir. Que seguro que en una pelea real la cosa habría estado muy igualada.


Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tolomeo (26 Jul 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser el caso... además se ve claro que el hosteLerdo se abalanza con intención de agredir brutalmente al jovenzano, que desesperado se defiende de su agresor.



A ver , no confundamos los términos. El enano se ha ido sin pagar después de ponerle de cenar a capricho con el sudor de su frente y las decenas de horas al pie del cañón.
Si me pasa eso a mí le doy de patadas al enano ese hasta que se me rompan las manos.


----------



## Poseidón (26 Jul 2022)

Joder, es Gimli!


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (26 Jul 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> A ver , no confundamos los términos. El enano se ha ido sin pagar después de ponerle de cenar a capricho con el sudor de su frente y las decenas de horas al pie del cañón.
> Si me pasa eso a mí le doy de patadas al enano ese hasta que se me rompan las manos.




¿ Si das patadas se te rompen las manos ?, ¿ eres un pulpiforme o algo así?.


----------



## Kalanders (26 Jul 2022)

Otro Boyka de la vida que llegado el caso tendrá su pequeño paraíso en prisión a la espera de que cuando fuese puesto en la calle poco después vuelva a liarla parda.

Desastre de país.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (26 Jul 2022)

srburbujarra dijo:


> Todo depende, yo he hecho sombra con gente con 20 kilos menos y no las he visto venir. Que seguro que en una pelea real la cosa habría estado muy igualada.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk




Puede ser, pero en una pelea real el otro tampoco tiene que cumplir reglas.


----------



## trellat (26 Jul 2022)

¿Qué coño hace un crio como ese con un flamante BMW sabado por la noche ...? Y en el pais de la envidia nada menos. Todas las papeletas para buscarse un follón aun sin pasarte de listo haciendo un simpa.

Viviendo en mi mismo techo recien cumplidos los 18 soy el padre y no le dejo


----------



## tarchan (26 Jul 2022)

No falla, los únicos justificando al gitano y su simpa son rojos varios.


----------



## Mitsou (26 Jul 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Que tú creas algo no quiere decir que sea cierto.
> 
> Saludos.



Cierto, más concretamente es abuso de superioridad y me da que este se come el agravante con patatas


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (26 Jul 2022)

Tu eres un novato, es evidente, y nunca has estado en una jaula haciendo un sparring competitivo.


----------



## spala (26 Jul 2022)

pensé que era una tia o un trans en la segunda foto, con bambas de plataformas. piernas depiladas y esa cara de niña,

se habrá llevado muchas hostias de pequeño? 
me da que se siente más hombre pegando, así desfoga su ira por sentirse bajito.

lo de las plataformas me ha matado, ridículo máximo,


----------



## spala (26 Jul 2022)

justo lo q he pensado,


----------



## djvan (26 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Hilo original :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Curioso Torrecaza es una carnicería mayorista ..

Buenas reseñas tienen, la verdad es que buenos carniceros viendo la carnicería que hizo su presunto trabajador al pobre señor del bar.


----------



## djvan (26 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Hilo original :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si lo que dices es verdad..

Que me explique el estado como yo no puedo sacar más de 1000 euros del cajero, no pagar en metálico más de 1000 euros.Si estornudo sale en la declaración de la renta . Tengo que justificar cualquier cosa con mil datos 

Y un aprendiz de carnicero veinteañero puede llevar gastados en coches más fe 100k y nadie de hacienda le ha preguntado que fe donde?



PD: Gracias por
La información.


----------



## trellat (26 Jul 2022)

Pues el que tenga conocimientos de boxeo va a ser un agravante.
La ha hecho buena el pimpim ...


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (26 Jul 2022)

Está muy alerta y a tope de adrenalina, pero no sabe pelear, os pajeas pensando que sois mejores que él.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

La ostia del rumano : "ni falta cara ni sobra mano"


taluec


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (26 Jul 2022)

trellat dijo:


> Pues el que tenga conocimientos de boxeo va a ser un agravante.
> La ha hecho buena el pimpim ...



No es así, en penal hay que demostrar que los tiene y QUE LOS HA USADO, un simple golpe puede ser afortunado, imposible acreditar que ha hechi uso de técnicas de boxeo con un sólo golpe.


----------



## Vorsicht (26 Jul 2022)

Tiene pinta de marica, y dudo que no lo sea. Iba con otro maromo. Trucha fijo.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

Un puño americano en una pelea paco es lo mas absurdo que pueda haber.

De una ostia de ko sin mayores consecuencias con el puño pelado pasas con el puño americano a una gran herida inciso contusa que requiere puntos y fractura facial = carcel + 30 mil euros de indemnización minimo.

Lo mas practico en una pelea paco si vas a ostiar es ponerte un casco de moto de los buenos.


----------



## Vermiculus (26 Jul 2022)

Pagaría por ver como lo muelen a palos.


----------



## trellat (26 Jul 2022)

Tumbar de una hostia a alguien que te saca una cabeza 30 kilos mas de peso, asi *de repente ...*

me deja muy mosqueado la verdad. Y si le pegó con algo como un puño americanoo así mas aun, se ve claramente que le pega en el menton o cerca, nada de en la cabeza o cerca de la sien


----------



## ULTRAPACO (26 Jul 2022)

Palazo en las costillas y reventar al camello a patadas hasta que deje de respirar esa basura


----------



## CANCERVERO (26 Jul 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> La verdad es que con lo que ha entrado aquí, es mejor andarse con ojo en la calle.



No nos dejan tener armas.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (26 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> El bmw y el mercedes llevan matricula L, ambos coches son nuevecitos del 2020 - 2021 :
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1135947



Hacienda no ve raro esto ?de donde saca 100000 euros en tan poco tiempo?


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

Un culturista te engancha con un mataleon y ya puedes decir bye al combate, que el brazo ni se lo mueves.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (26 Jul 2022)

Cuando nuestro Enrique se recupere, debería abrir un canal de Youtube titulado ...

"Enrique, un hostelero encabronao (y ahostiao)"


----------



## PA\BE (26 Jul 2022)

Que Ibai organice la revancha sobre un ring.
Que zanjen este asunto como caballeros.

El rumano seguro que acepta. 
¿Qué dice Enrique?


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (26 Jul 2022)

Que pesado que eres, un culturista te coge el cuello...si no le entran dos o tres manos /patadas antes que lo tiren al suelo.

Por lo que parece crees que alguien que practique box no sabe hacer una tortuga ni meterte una combinaciónde puños codos y rodillas.

Tanto rollo y Enrique noqueado por un enano


----------



## Cosme Oriol (26 Jul 2022)

Espero que alguien le raje cara o le saqué un ojo


----------



## ironpipo (26 Jul 2022)

Cani gitano vs gordaco gorilesco
Esta historia me recuerda a Snatch


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Jul 2022)

en su agresión a Enrique demostró un no despreciable nivel de técnica boxística


----------



## Ricohombre (26 Jul 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Nunca os confieis por ver a un tio mas pequeño que vosotros, esto no es Hollywood.



El típico hezpañol es demigrante, se te acerca con esos ademanes de "_Que te meto, que me has dicho, etc_" pero sin intención de pegar; en zonas de fiesta por la noche siempre hay varias _pseudopeleas_ de esta guisa, pero nunca van a mas, porque esta gente solo quiere crecerse y demostrarse que no son cobardes. 

El cani hace lo que hay que hacer (no el simpa) sino mantener la calma sin decir nada y si el otro quiere violencia, que sea el primero y el ultimo en recibirla.


----------



## Luftwuaje (26 Jul 2022)

Joputa el hobbit de Bucarest.


----------



## circodelia2 (26 Jul 2022)

Pero bueno....y a que esperan los lugareños para dejarle los coches "bien guapos" y hacerse respetar, toda chusma foranea nos mea porque saben que los españoles ante cualquier altercado sólo graban con el móvil.
Ahora están saliendo noticias de los recién llegados argelinos robando y violando. Esa basura debería tener un amargo recuerdo de España. 
....


----------



## Luftwuaje (26 Jul 2022)

No has visto el mítico vídeo brasileño de jiu-jitsus vs culturista?


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> Que pesado que eres, un culturista te coge el cuello...si no le entran dos o tres manos /patadas antes que lo tiren al suelo.
> 
> Por lo que parece crees que alguien que practique box no sabe hacer una tortuga ni meterte una combinaciónde puños codos y rodillas.
> 
> Tanto rollo y Enrique noqueado por un enano



seguro que su mujer pensaba que Enrique al ser mas alto "_me siento mas segura a su lado viendo que es mucho mas alto jijiji_" ...

avre jrande y traga ostia mientras tu mujer lo ve, hijodemilrreputas


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> El típico hezpañol es demigrante, se te acerca con esos ademanes de "_Que te meto, que me has dicho, etc_" pero sin intención de pegar; en zonas de fiesta por la noche siempre hay varias _pseudopeleas_ de esta guisa, pero nunca van a mas, porque esta gente solo quiere crecerse y demostrarse que no son cobardes.
> 
> El cani hace lo que hay que hacer (no el simpa) sino mantener la calma sin decir nada y si el otro quiere violencia, que sea el primero y el ultimo en recibirla.



perro ladrador poco mordedor dice el refran


----------



## Bartleby (26 Jul 2022)

Enrique iba a vociferar y zarandearse, lo normal es que el de enfrente se comporte de igual manera y asistir a un ritual testosterónico para exhibir quien grita más y profiere las mayores amenazas, algo que habremos visto mil veces, vamos que es lo que casi siempre pasa, esta vez se encontró con un cani que decidió soltar su puño, como Enrique no iba a eso, se comió una hostia sin oponer siquiera mínima resistencia o protección, eso hizo que cayera como un saco de patatas.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## Drogoprofe (26 Jul 2022)

‘El Nene’ vuelve a las andadas: el boxeador que mató a su compañero de celda noquea a un funcionario de prisiones


Lo han ingresado en un siquiatrico La familia dice que no está bien de la cabeza ¿ Qué diferencia a El Nene de un asesino en serie ? ***********************...




www.burbuja.info




Esta si sería una buena pelea.... 
Algún fanfarrón acepta?


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> ‘El Nene’ vuelve a las andadas: el boxeador que mató a su compañero de celda noquea a un funcionario de prisiones
> 
> 
> Lo han ingresado en un siquiatrico La familia dice que no está bien de la cabeza ¿ Qué diferencia a El Nene de un asesino en serie ? ***********************...
> ...



Lo veo y subo


----------



## Viviendo Digno (26 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Retaco con un ci de 70.



Y dos coches de lujo pagados así, tocotó. En serio pensamos que el problema es de esta basura y no del país, que lo permite?


----------



## JyQ (26 Jul 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> pues habrá que quemarle los coches o abrirle la cabeza con una barra, no?



En el primer caso paga el seguro el arreglo.
En el segundo pagamos todos el arreglo, pero al menos no es el coche el dañado.


----------



## Dj Puesto (26 Jul 2022)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> Eso lo dices tú por pura ignorancia, según dices tus "conocimientos" tienen su origen en "ver videos" que "lo demuestran".
> 
> En primer lugar parece que confundes el boxeo amateur y profesional con el aficionado. En ningún gimnasio se hacen separaciones por pesos a diario y sí se hacen por conocimientos, ¿ ves cómo no tienes ni idea ?, se va con mucho cuidado con los nuevos aunque sean gigantes por que la diferencia de conocimientos es más relevante que el peso a ciertos niveles.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver espabilado y faltón que te vas directo al ignore de cabeza por faltón, es que no me voy a molestar ni en rebatirte, llevo haciendo deportes de contacto desde pequeño, siempre en plan amateur eso si, los últimos años me he dedicado al rugby no obstante, tu argumentación es que es una falacia en si misma porque ahora te conviene decir "en peleas profesionales " "ahora amateur" "ahora pelea callejera" así claro todo vale, habrá que centrar el contexto sino todo vale.

El problema del tal Enrique ha sido subestimar al canijo, no hay más, eso y que no ha ido a por él de verdad porque si va a por el en guardia es difícil que le tosa, y la diferencia de altura y peso hacen muchísimo incluso sin conocimientos, no estamos hablando de connor mcgregor y un tío que no tiene ni idea, estamos hablando de un retaco con conocimientos pero que no deja de ser un peso mosca y un tío grande que aparentemente no tiene ninguno.

Por supuesto que puedes hacer sparring con gente mucho más grande que tu en un entrenamiento y que no tiene sentido meter a un tío que es su primer día con resabiados, ese tiene que empezar desde el nivel más bajo con los principiantes pero tergiversas todo lo que digo.

En fin no habré pisado un gimnasio en mi vida, lástima que seas un caballero del teclado que si te daba una buena hostia a ver si con los dientes de la mano decías lo mismo fuera del anonimato de internet.


----------



## Vorsicht (26 Jul 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Palazo en las costillas y reventar al camello a patadas hasta que deje de respirar esa basura



Organizamos una partida?


----------



## Camarlengolazo (26 Jul 2022)

Saber pegar y tiene cara de retarded.
Puede que ahora sea el combo ideal.


----------



## zapatitos (26 Jul 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> Cierto, más concretamente es abuso de superioridad y me da que este se come el agravante con patatas




No te creas todo lo que te sale en la primera página del gugel.

Saludos.


----------



## ironpipo (26 Jul 2022)

El cani rumanoide siempre en mi equipo 
Trapichear Manda. 
Cash en negro sin impuestos Manda. 
Fardar de cajas Manda. 
Entrenar Boxeo Manda. 
Pirarte del bareto si te sale de los cojones Manda. 
Atacar primero y preguntar después Manda. 

De seguro que el Enrique y su mugera eran de los de pedir mascarilla + pase covid en su bareto, así que ninguna pena. 
España está llena de Enriques que vocean mucho y actúan poco y Así nos va. 
Tomar nota maricones, las nuevas generaciones de inmigrantes no se andan con tonterías,actuen en consecuencia.


----------



## SanRu (26 Jul 2022)

A ver, el niñato ese tumba a Enrique sin necesidad de puños americanos por dos razones:

1) En cuanto ve que Enrique va hacia él como un miura, retrocede y pone guardia de saber pelear, lo que se confirma al ver el CSI del OP.

2) Enrique no sabe pelear y se va hacia él mandíbula alta y sacando pecho, esperando achantar al rumano solo con la pose.

La física hace el resto: Si vas hacia alguien a toda velocidad y el otro sabe golpear, a su fuerza le sumas la velocidad de tu avance. Normal que quede grogui. 

Lo bueno es que la ley del oeste siempre se cumple: antes o después encontrará a alguien más rápido que tú. Quizás ahora, gracias a hacerse famoso, algunos autónomos remeros que sí saben pelear lo busquen para ponerse una medalla. Suele pasar. Aunque estos hijos de putas suelen ser listo y en esos casos suele dejarse tumbar rápido para evitar males mayores, ya que ellos ni tienen orgullo ni tienen hombría.


----------



## SanRu (26 Jul 2022)

zeromus44 dijo:


> Dios no quiera que un día le pillen de improvisto por la espalda y le partan las piernas con bates de beisbol.



como he dicho, acaba de ponerse una diana en la espalda. Si fuera de mi zona, podría asegurar que algunos le estarán buscando solo por reventar al famosillo que encima tumbó a un humilde autónomo


----------



## spala (26 Jul 2022)

a ver si le cae un buen puro y lo meten unos años en prisión, ahí no le dejarán tener zapatitos de plataformas, y con lo enano que es y esa carita, será manjar para pedófilos,
le va a tocar morder almohada al hobbit.

Aunque con las pintas que lleva, es posible que hasta lo metan en la cárcel de mujeres.


----------



## algala (26 Jul 2022)

Metería fuego al 95% de los rumanos, pero en este caso, el otro se puso demasiado chulo y ya metidos en faena siempre apuesto a caballo ganador. Viva Rumania!


----------



## Vengerberg (26 Jul 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Ya hay que ser una rata miserable e hijadeputa para hacer eso.
> Te gastas 40000 pavos en un coche y no pagas una consumición de 30, 40 ..100 euros?



10 euros la cena, lo dicen en el vídeo. 

Vicio puro, incluso por diversión. Es como esas charos con joyas y abrigo de visón que se meten en perfumerías a robar cosméticos de 5 euros.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (26 Jul 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Aquí es donde trabaja el rumano tan majo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reseña Positiva dejada, gracias


----------



## algala (26 Jul 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> El cani rumanoide siempre en mi equipo
> Trapichear Manda.
> Cash en negro sin impuestos Manda.
> Fardar de cajas Manda.
> ...



Excelente Resumen.


----------



## algala (26 Jul 2022)

spala dijo:


> a ver si le cae un buen puro y lo meten unos años en prisión, ahí no le dejarán tener zapatitos de plataformas, y con lo enano que es y esa carita, será manjar para pedófilos,
> le va a tocar morder almohada al hobbit.
> 
> Aunque con las pintas que lleva, es posible que hasta lo metan en la cárcel de mujeres.



Poco sabes tú de cárceles. Ha salido en internet tumbado a un pringado. A poco que sepa moverse está haciendo Carrero al Olimpo del canicismo.


----------



## Dj Puesto (26 Jul 2022)

La montaña si quiere lo destroza, y este es un campeón de mundo. Ahora bien te digo en un combate reglado aun así McGregor le gana por puntos igual que le ganó Floyd , y esto son combates reglados en pelea callejera un tío como Mcgregor contra ese bicho lo único que puede hacer es huir, lo engancha una vez y lo defenestra contra el suelo.


----------



## Triptolemo (26 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Un puño americano en una pelea paco es lo mas absurdo que pueda haber.
> 
> De una ostia de ko sin mayores consecuencias con el puño pelado pasas con el puño americano a una gran herida inciso contusa que requiere puntos y fractura facial = carcel + 30 mil euros de indemnización minimo.
> 
> Lo mas practico en una pelea paco si vas a ostiar es ponerte un casco de moto de los buenos.



A mi un enano gordo llamado el bichobola traficante retaco me atacó a traición con un puño americano, de lado y menos mal que vi venir la hostia y no fue directa puesto que me gire...
Varios puntos, algo de cirugía plástica y pómulo fisurado, pero levemente...
Tengo una almendra muy dura y trapecios de espalda plateada...

Cualquier enano con un fierro te deja jodio...

Me lo encontré al de años y le aplaste el brazo durante minutos con la puerta de un bar...
No se como se quedaría pero utilice mis más de 240 kilos de peso muerto con su brazo guillotinado...


----------



## Guano For Life (26 Jul 2022)

Ya hay que ser sucnormal para dedicarse al trapicheo e ir fardando por redes sociales de cochazos cuando no puedes demostrar una fuente legítima de ingresos

Pero veo que es gitanoide. Ni Hacienda ni los Caballero cabalero lo investigarán, no vaya a ser que les digan rasistas


----------



## Drogoprofe (26 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Lo veo y subo



Hace falta uno aquí para limpiar las cárceles


----------



## Blackmoon (26 Jul 2022)

Ciervo??

Creo que vende CABALLO...


----------



## Drogoprofe (26 Jul 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> El cani rumanoide siempre en mi equipo
> Trapichear Manda.
> Cash en negro sin impuestos Manda.
> Fardar de cajas Manda.
> ...



No quiero ponerlo pero sale en su restorán con una bandera


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Jul 2022)

Si ha cometido algún delito que se le juzgue .

Todo lo que se ha dicho sin pruebas son chismes de viejas . 

Lo único que ha hecho fue defenderse de un desequilibrado que se lanzó a lo bestia para darle una paliza y él lo paró en seco .
Tuvo suerte de caer en arena y no en asfalto. 

El tan Enrique ( un gilipollas que no puede tener un establecimiento abierto al público por su carácter irascible ) montó un número por supuestametne 10 euros que es posible que fuese de un pincho de tortilla en mal estado. No sabemos la primera parte de la historia y por lo tanto todo es especular.

Enrique debería darle las gracias al chaval por ponerle los pies en el suelo y enseñarle la lección más importante que hay que aprender en la vida. 

*" EVITA QUE UN PEQUEÑO PROBLEMA SE CONVIERTA EN OTRO MUCHO MAYOR " *


----------



## Drogoprofe (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## Xsiano (26 Jul 2022)

Macho pues lo primerito que se aprende cuando boxeas es a medir las distancias y justamente pasaria lo que has visto en el video con Enrique, no tiene ni puta idea encima va corriendo se suma su fueza y la del puñetazo, Pero ademas aunque fuera el enano quien ataca y si sabe como pegar no digo que tenga pegada, cosa que no tiene todo el mundo, solo con saber pegar Enrique no tiene nada que hacer contra el enano ese. Porque no tiene ni puta idea de pelear como el 99% de tios que hay en la calle.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

Todos los pueblos de La Sagra son putísima mierda llena de gentuza de lo mas despreciable.


----------



## César Borgia (26 Jul 2022)

Mucha posturita y mucho bmw pero ninguna chortina en sus redes sociales ...ummhhhhhhhhh


----------



## angel2929 (26 Jul 2022)

Night dijo:


> donde has estado este fin de semana? creo que es el hilo mas viral del finde en fc y burbuja shur
> 
> 
> 
> https://videos.files.wordpress.com/3rUEqcWG/enriquemal.mp4



Que horror 

El hombre es un lobo para el hombre


----------



## manstein (26 Jul 2022)

Faldo dijo:


> Toda la vida gastanto miles de € para presumir en las redes de lujos, para luego hacer algo tan cutre y tan de pobres como hacer un simpa con puñetazo de por medio al dueño y que se entere todo el mundo.
> 
> Si es que de donde no hay no se puede sacar.



Es un asunto raro

El otro dia al verlo, cuando vi q la camara se "apago" en el momento del puñetazo, pense que quiza podria ser un psyop, o sea un ritual teatral-satanico.

Pero luego me dije, no, este no creo. demasiado Paco

Sin embargo, ahora, al ver al susodicho, casi diria q es un ftm - t rex, y lo del teatro vuelve a coger forma.

Esas fotos con el coche son raras. veo numeros (cabalisticos) raros (no analice las letras aun)

O quiza sera q estoy rallado.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Jul 2022)

¿MIDE METRO CUARENTA? JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO

SUPONGO QUE SUPLE SU COMPLEJO DE INFERIORIDAD CON LOS COCHES DE ALTA CILINDRADA...

PROBABLEMENTE TAMBIÉN TIENE EL PENE MUY PEQUEÑO.


----------



## Risitas (26 Jul 2022)

BAL dijo:


> Enrique es Pura decepción
> 
> como le tumba con esos bracitos cortos, ese cla180 y ese bmw de viego
> 
> parfavaaaar



Enrique solo es un camarero que se puso en medio de el enano gruñon y la mujer de Enrique.

No buscaba golpear a nadie, y se comió un ostión

Nos puede pasar a cualquiera cuando un enano sin esperarlo te da una ostia en la cara sabiendo boxeo. El problema de Enrique fue no estar en alerta.


----------



## Tzadik (26 Jul 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> El cabronazo sabe pegar, xk no se le marca un puto bíceps...
> Esta pancetas




Los fanegas y la gente del este/rusos pegan muy duro, les pesa mucho el puño.

7 años compitiendo y entrenando en muy thai y ya te digo que le tendría más miedo a un fanegas que a un tío de gimnasio hinchado, he entrenado con ambos tipos. Lo mismo con los rusos o gente del este, tienen alguna característica genética a nivel muscular o de tendones que hace que sin querer, pegan muy duro, muy pesado. 

Los moros tienen aguante y encaje


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (26 Jul 2022)

Si fuera señor feudal lo tendria junto a los perros de bufon


----------



## ueee3 (26 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Hilo original :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Quién consigue hacer estos impresionantes CSI? ¿O cómo? Flipante.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> Los fanegas y la gente del este/rusos pegan muy duro, les pesa mucho el puño.
> 
> 7 años compitiendo y entrenando en muy thai y ya te digo que le tendría más miedo a un fanegas que a un tío de gimnasio hinchado, he entrenado con ambos tipos. *Lo mismo con los rusos o gente del este, tienen alguna característica genética a nivel muscular o de tendones que hace que sin querer, pegan muy duro, muy pesado. *
> 
> Los moros tienen aguante y encaje



Eso que comenta también se lo he escuchado a un colega de la carrera que competía en judo en las olimpiadas en peso pesado.

La gente del Este tiene una fuerza de la ostia. Un fanegas del Este joven, de 175-180, unos 90-100 kgs, y que trabaje en una obra 10 horas de Lunes a Sabado aostia vivo a cualquier maricona de gimnasio.

Genetica Neanderthal.


taluec


----------



## angel2929 (26 Jul 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Vaya lol, ropa de marca (puede que falsificada,) y BMW (de 3a mano), y no puede pagar 4 cañas y 2 tapas.



Si puede , el simpa es por la emoción, la adrenalina y fardar con los colegas


Enrrique actuó mal, foto a la matrícula y denuncias o llamas a la poli o le pinchas las ruedas


----------



## Risitas (26 Jul 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> Los fanegas y la gente del este/rusos pegan muy duro, les pesa mucho el puño.
> 
> 7 años compitiendo y entrenando en muy thai y ya te digo que le tendría más miedo a un fanegas que a un tío de gimnasio hinchado, he entrenado con ambos tipos. Lo mismo con los rusos o gente del este, tienen alguna característica genética a nivel muscular o de tendones que hace que sin querer, pegan muy duro, muy pesado.
> 
> Los moros tienen aguante y encaje



Es que no tiene nada que ver con la nacionalidad, sino con la personalidad. Sino con la vida de cada uno, como se ha desarrollado.

De ahí que muchos que han competido saben perfectamente que por las apariencias no te puedes fiar mucho aquí un ejemplo:



Se ve que el anciano es mayor, pero se mueve bien, y suelta buenos golpes aunque fisicamente aparenta estar peor que el joven.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Jul 2022)

¿Como es posible que a esta hora este tío no haya recibido ya la paliza de su vida y su coche no esté ardiendo?


----------



## Roberto Malone (26 Jul 2022)

@xicomalo, uno de vuestros votantes preferentes.

Inmi y delincuente. Seguro que ayudará a las pensiones, dejando moñecos a los currelas fachas, según vosotros.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Como es posible que a esta hora este tío no haya recibido ya la paliza de su vida y su coche no esté ardiendo?



¿Como es posible que la Moncloa no este ardiendo y no hayan linchado a unos cuantos politicos?


taluec


----------



## notorius.burbujo (26 Jul 2022)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> Está muy alerta y a tope de adrenalina, pero no sabe pelear, os pajeas pensando que sois mejores que él.



exactamente. A la panda de pardillos de este foro les engancha el chiquitin y les pone la cara hecha un cuadro. Con 0 experiencia en combate callejero, hubiesen hecho exactamente lo mismo que Enrique.


----------



## Clorhídrico (26 Jul 2022)

Los enanos de espalda ancha gordifuertes, si saben pegar es mejor no tenerlos enfrente.


----------



## Archimanguina (26 Jul 2022)

pagan bien en torrecaza..habrá que mandarles el CV.


----------



## K... (26 Jul 2022)

Si está identificado no problem, yo confío en la justicia de este país.


----------



## Risitas (26 Jul 2022)

Clorhídrico dijo:


> Los enanos de espalda ancha gordifuertes, si saben pegar es mejor no tenerlos enfrente.



Es mas fácil golpear para arriba que para abajo..


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (26 Jul 2022)

Tiene una hostia con la mano abierta que flipas el enano. Yo creo que al tal Enrique le debió de dar en la nuez el puto enano este, no llegaba más alto.


----------



## Xsiano (26 Jul 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> La montaña si quiere lo destroza, y este es un campeón de mundo. Ahora bien te digo en un combate reglado aun así McGregor le gana por puntos igual que le ganó Floyd , y esto son combates reglados en pelea callejera un tío como Mcgregor contra ese bicho lo único que puede hacer es huir, lo engancha una vez y lo defenestra contra el suelo.



No tienes ni puta idea, creo que ya te lo han comentado mas arriba.


----------



## SolyCalma (26 Jul 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Ahora estan de moda las zapatillas con doble suela? Puto acomplejado.



Claro ahora los chavales con zapatillas mucho mas altas, a veces queda horrible la verda en el gitano este queda tan cantoso.


----------



## Archimanguina (26 Jul 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> sep
> 
> las inspecciones se las come el enrique, y encima lo aostian
> 
> ...



si a enrique por un simpa le hizo lo que le hizo....al de hacienda por una inspeccion lo mata


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

El problema es que Enrique el subnormal se acerca al rumano creyéndose que es una pelea de patio de colegio, como cuando dos niños imbéciles se acercan uno al otro pegando cabeza con cabeza y gritándose como retrasados (lo que ven en el "furbol").

La próxima vez Enrique el retrasado sabrá que mantener la distancia de ataque es fundamental para que no te aostien. Si estas muy pegado y el otro saca la mano desde abajo, te la comes y ni la hueles.

Hace ya unos 10 años estando en consultas me vino un yonqui de mierda amenazando con exigencias y agresividad en la puerta de la consulta, pidiendo trankimazines. Le dije en tono calmado y con el puño cerrado _"ves esta linea del suelo, como la traspases te reviento", _y si llega a traspasarla para atacarme le hubiese metido el ostión de su vida y volado los cuatro dientes podridos que le quedaban en la boca. La borregada mientras mirando acojonada sin balar. Era una época en la que pegar a un medico no era un delito penal con cárcel como ahora.

Parece que el yonkazo lo comprendió bastante bien y se fue por las escaleras echando ostias. A la basura humana hay que tratarla como merece, y es a ostias. No entienden otro lenguaje.


----------



## Dj Puesto (26 Jul 2022)

Xsiano dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea, creo que ya te lo han comentado mas arriba.



Se ve al grandullón con las mismas ganas que la montaña de pegarle a McGregor, por cierto que el enano ese si está fuerte, uno quiere pelear/defenderse de verdad y el otro solo está jugueteando confiado. El del jersey azul es el doble que el cani rumano no obstante.


----------



## Azote87 (26 Jul 2022)

cani rumano , joven con poca pinta de doblar el lomo y con mercedes de 50k …y la agencia tributaria como siempre .

a mí en una inspección me decían que un golf advance de 20k era un coche de súper lujo y que probablemente un cliente no lo declaraba todo ……


----------



## SolyCalma (26 Jul 2022)

Es de coña que en este puto país de risa los gitanos vayan con cochazos sin tener ni trabajo bueno,ni propiedades, ni familiares con pasta, muchos son insolventes y no pagan multas, y no se les investigue por tráfico de drogas u otros crímenes.


----------



## auricooro (26 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Un puño americano en una pelea paco es lo mas absurdo que pueda haber.
> 
> De una ostia de ko sin mayores consecuencias con el puño pelado pasas con el puño americano a una gran herida inciso contusa que requiere puntos y fractura facial = carcel + 30 mil euros de indemnización minimo.
> 
> Lo mas practico en una pelea paco si vas a ostiar es ponerte un casco de moto de los buenos.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (26 Jul 2022)

Lo que esta claro es que el grandullon tendra mas cuidado la proxima vez, y lo mas importante, ha aprendido una increible leccion.

Hay otro tipo de gente que la gente menosprecia, y esos son los yonkis. Anda que no he escuchado eso de “le meto una patada y va al suelo”.

Por mis aficiones drogofilas me he movido mucho con yonkarras y les he visto en accion. Muchisimo cuidado con esta gente porque algunos son muy peligrosos, aunque parezcan debiles, muchos se han tirado toda la vida atracando bancos, robando con violencia, defendiendo su vida, etc, y cuando tu has ido ellos han vuelto 20 veces. Te sacan una mano no sabes de donde y te meten una moja y no te das ni cuenta. Son muy habilidosos con las armas blancas. Usan armas de fuego reales para atracos, y nunca sabes si van o vienen. 

Como ejemplo, lo que le paso a esta china por pensar que el yonki iba de farol. Un tiro en el pecho y a tomar por culo. A veces son muy impulsivos, y no siempre son capaces de controlarse.








Detenidos dos toxicómanos por la muerte de una ciudadana china


Agentes de la Policía Nacional adscritos a la Jefatura Superior de Madrid han detenido a los presuntos autores del homicidio de una mujer de nacion...




www.20minutos.es





Les he visto pelear y cuidado. Ya he visto a mucho grandote giñarse vivo en los pantalones tras mucha bravuconeria, y llega un tio de estos hecho polvo y les pone en su sitio.

Ademas son gente bastante sensible a segun que comentarios, y en especial a cualquier tipo de desprecio. Lo peor que puedes hacer con un yonki es intentar dañarle con malas palabras o gestos, algunos tienen un sentido del honor que no he conocido en ambientes normales, algo muy habitual en el hampa por otra parte.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (26 Jul 2022)

Eso tú que no tienes ni idea.

El cani, que sí sabe algo, no dejó que se le acercara y Enrique a dormir.


----------



## Drogoprofe (26 Jul 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Es que no tiene nada que ver con la nacionalidad, sino con la personalidad. Sino con la vida de cada uno, como se ha desarrollado.
> 
> De ahí que muchos que han competido saben perfectamente que por las apariencias no te puedes fiar mucho aquí un ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Y el alcance que tiene el abuelo para lo pequeño que es


----------



## Drogoprofe (26 Jul 2022)

Xsiano dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea, creo que ya te lo han comentado mas arriba.



Este si que sabe


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

Enrique Bunbury dijo:


> Tiene una hostia con la mano abierta que flipas el enano. Yo creo que al tal Enrique le debió de dar en la nuez el puto enano este, no llegaba más alto.



Enrique es el tipo afroñol mangina, chillón, maricón y altisimamente aostiable.


----------



## bladu (26 Jul 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> A mi un enano gordo llamado el bichobola traficante retaco me atacó a traición con un puño americano, de lado y menos mal que vi venir la hostia y no fue directa puesto que me gire...
> Varios puntos, algo de cirugía plástica y pómulo fisurado, pero levemente...
> Tengo una almendra muy dura y trapecios de espalda plateada...
> 
> ...



Pesas más de 240 kilos?


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Jul 2022)

Espero le metan en la puta carcel 30 años minimo


----------



## Recorneado (26 Jul 2022)

Si se usara el derecho de admisión de verdad no pasarían estas cosas....lo han hecho porque ya han repetido en otros locales y la jugada les sale bien siempre..aunque el derecho de admisión realmente tendría que estar en el primer filtro, es decir en una frontera como dios manda.


----------



## The near is end (26 Jul 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> ¿Se sabe cuanto dejaron a deber? Algo dice el tipo de 10€ que no se si debía o los dejó, me parece raro...... , ¿Se fueron sin más o hubo trifulca previa por algo? .
> 
> Lo de los sinpa lo ves hasta en gente "bien" , recuerdo en un restaurante de estos grandes con comedor enorme en temporada alta al que llegamos ya tarde, sobre las 15:30 , se ve que estaban sobrepasadísimos y tenían a comensales esperando desde hacía mucho rato. La pareja de señores bien vestidos que teníamos al lado terminaron el primer plato, el hombre se pidió otra botella de vino y se la pimpló mientras esperaba, en esto que se levantan y se van........ Al final cuando nos fuimos, nos pasaron la cuenta y como éramos los últimos nos metieron lo de la otra pareja por error, se habían pirado sin pagar.



THIS, hasta que no se tienen datos no se puede calificar a la gente que hace sinpas de pijos ( que lo parecian por el coche y ropas) o canis. Hay gente sin verguenza que lo hace por deporte teniendo dinero. Por otra parte si el Enrique y la mujera no hubieran estado tan agresivos eso se hubiera solucionado sin violencia


----------



## Turbomax (26 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> El problema es que Enrique el subnormal se acerca al rumano creyendose que es una pelea de patio de colegio, como cuando dos imbeciles se acercan uno al otro pegando cabeza con cabeza y gritandose.
> 
> La proxima vez Enrique el retrasado sabrá que mantener la distancia de ataque es fundamental para que no te aostien. Si estas muy pegado y el otro saca la mano desde abajo, te la comes y ni la hueles.
> 
> ...



Al rumano enano le suda la polla que sea delito penal pegar a un médico , TE PEGA UNA HOSTIA QUE TE REVIENTA doctorsito


----------



## Lain Coubert (26 Jul 2022)

Bienvenidos al mundo real. No sabéis la pasta que manejan estos delicuentes...


----------



## Xsiano (26 Jul 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Se ve al grandullón con las mismas ganas que la montaña de pegarle a McGregor, por cierto que el enano ese si está fuerte, uno quiere pelear/defenderse de verdad y el otro solo está jugueteando confiado. El del jersey azul es el doble que el cani rumano no obstante.



Esperemos que un dia no tengas que llevarte tu la ostia de realidad.

El cani esta muy bien fisicamente, ya es que no tengas ni idea de pelear, si no que tampoco tienes idea de precibir si una persona esta en forma.


Ver archivo adjunto 1135912


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> cani rumano , joven con poca pinta de doblar el lomo y con mercedes de 50k …y la agencia tributaria como siempre .
> 
> a mí en una inspección me decían que un golf advance de 20k era un coche de súper lujo y que probablemente un cliente no lo declaraba todo ……



Como que el coche ese está a nombre del rumano. Ese coche tiene testaferro y está comprado por el capo que le suministra la droga. Si no trabaja para el = no hay coche.


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (26 Jul 2022)

Up, que no se pierda nadie la cara de Frodo.


----------



## Dj Puesto (26 Jul 2022)

Xsiano dijo:


> Esperemos que un dia no tenga que llevarte tu la ostia de realidad.
> 
> El cani esta muy bien fisicamente, ya es que no tengas ni idea de pelear, si no que tampoco tienes idea de precibir si una persona esta en forma.
> 
> ...



En fin está claro que hablamos de cosas diferentes si consideras que eso es estar en forma, el día que tengas enfrente un samoano de 120kg que va a matarte como me ha pasado a mi entenderás lo que es tener fuerza.


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Jul 2022)

angel2929 dijo:


> Si puede , el simpa es por la emoción, la adrenalina y fardar con los colegas
> 
> 
> Enrrique actuó mal, foto a la matrícula y denuncias o llamas a la poli o le pinchas las ruedas



Enrique actuo en caliente. Y la justicia se rie de los que les okupan los pisos imaginate de los que hacen simpas.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

auricooro dijo:


>



Spray de pimienta, casco de moto y una buena porra extensible.

Un win win win de manual.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (26 Jul 2022)

Por eso Samuel Colt hizo a todos los hombres iguales, lástima que sólo fuese en USA.


----------



## charofilia (26 Jul 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> En un pais como dios manda, el mierda ese estaba dandole a la chatarra.



En el suyo propio dice?


----------



## Turbomax (26 Jul 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> En fin está claro que hablamos de cosas diferentes si consideras que eso es estar en forma, el día que tengas enfrente un samoano de 120kg que va a matarte como me ha pasado a mi entenderás lo que es tener fuerza.



a ti ha ido un samoano de 120kg a matarte ?


----------



## Triptolemo (26 Jul 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Pesas más de 240 kilos?



No, peso 88-90 kilos pero levantó del suelo más de 240 kilos de pesas y he arrastrado piedras de 850 kilos con golpes de cadera...

En ese bar el tipo vino tras de mi a pegarme, yo sali del bar y de reojo vi su brazo detrás mio con malas intenciones...
Como el hueco de la puerta del bar era justo del tamaño de mis piernas me lance de espaldas a la puerta y le pille el brazo, luego como en una prensa lo mantuve pillado minutos mientras la gente del bar intentaba abrir la puerta...
Más de 3 tios empujando la puerta y no podían conmigo...
Al final pudo sacar el brazo pero no pudieron salir, les obligue a que metieran al baño al macaco ese para que me diera tiempo a escapar y me marche...


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

Turbomax dijo:


> Al rumano enano le suda la polla que sea delito penal pegar a un médico , TE PEGA UNA HOSTIA QUE TE REVIENTA doctorsito



Eso habría que verlo


----------



## cortoplacista (26 Jul 2022)

Santolin dijo:


> Vamos a ver, quien de joven no ha hecho un simpa?El palillero se ha llevado la ostia por zumbao, fue como un loco a por el, que esperaba que pusiese la cara el rumanoide? Y que culpa tiene la empresa de que un currito suyo le parta la cara a otro fuera de su horario laboral? No me jodas sois como las charos, de cristal



Suprime las leyes que amparan a los delincuentes y cámbialas por otras que amparen a las personas honradas...ese duende del bosque no tiene cojones ni a pasar cerca del bar y si lo hace mostrará respeto aún en la distancia. En una tarde te devuelvo educado y medio presentable a un "díscolo" que lo tiene _to controlao_ porque se las sabe todas...en una puta tarde.
Son las leyes, no los hombres.


----------



## Turbomax (26 Jul 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> No, peso 88-90 kilos pero levantó del suelo más de 240 kilos de pesas y he arrastrado piedras de 850 kilos con golpes de cadera...
> 
> En ese bar el tipo vino tras de mi a pegarme, yo sali del bar y de reojo vi su brazo detrás mio con malas intenciones...
> Como el hueco de la puerta del bar era justo del tamaño de mis piernas me lance de espaldas a la puerta y le pille el brazo, luego como en una prensa lo mantuve pillado minutos mientras la gente del bar intentaba abrir la puerta...
> ...



tuviste suerte que un samoano de 120kg no fuera a matarte


----------



## Turbomax (26 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Eso habría que verlo



mes broma no te rayes


----------



## AntiT0d0 (26 Jul 2022)

Donde estan los inspectores de hacienda? .......Hundiendo empresas.


----------



## Dj Puesto (26 Jul 2022)

Turbomax dijo:


> a ti ha ido un samoano de 120kg a matarte ?



Repetidas veces, es una situación bastante habitual en rugby, vas con todo o no vas, si no das recibes.


----------



## Turbomax (26 Jul 2022)

AntiT0d0 dijo:


> Donde estan los inspectores de hacienda? .......Hundiendo empresas.



pa eso son Ramón !!


----------



## Turbomax (26 Jul 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Repetidas veces, es una situación bastante habitual en rugby, vas con todo o no vas, si no das recibes.



y siempre das ? O también recibes ?


----------



## Adhoc (26 Jul 2022)

Y Enrique quié eh?


----------



## Xsiano (26 Jul 2022)

Turbomax dijo:


> pa eso son Ramón !!


----------



## Turbomax (26 Jul 2022)

Adhoc dijo:


> Y Enrique quié eh?



Enrique hijo


----------



## Silluzollope (26 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> El bmw y el mercedes llevan matricula L, ambos coches son nuevecitos del 2020 - 2021 :
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1135947



El BMW tiene una pegatina de la ITV en la primera foto. Ese BMW no es nuevo, es importado


----------



## Xsiano (26 Jul 2022)

Adhoc dijo:


> Y Enrique quié eh?


----------



## Turbomax (26 Jul 2022)

@Xsiano que persona más agradecida eres en la vigen


----------



## Dj Puesto (26 Jul 2022)

Turbomax dijo:


> y siempre das ? O también recibes ?



50/50 ni el más bestia del mundo se libra de cobrar alguna vez


----------



## Turbomax (26 Jul 2022)

Xsiano dijo:


>



Jajajaja como te pasas !!!


----------



## Turbomax (26 Jul 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> 50/50 ni el más bestia del mundo se libra de cobrar alguna vez



Ahora dirás que te gusta más dar a que te den no ? Jujuju


----------



## Bien boa (26 Jul 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Y hacienda a por esos no va no. Va a por el que se desgrava internet trabajando desde casa.



Lo primero que he pensado cuando he visto a ese hijo de puta con esos coches que los demás honradamente no podríamos comprarnos remando ni en siete vidas.

La Agencia Tributaria en teoría cruza datos con tráfico, pero solo para los remeros. Enseguida te mandarían la cartita con la ventana negra encalomándote por incremento patrimonial no justificado. Si eres rumano, moro o pepo te dejarán tranquilo


----------



## Dj Puesto (26 Jul 2022)

Turbomax dijo:


> Ahora dirás que te gusta más dar a que te den no ? Jujuju



Cosas no homo pls esas cosas solo gustan a invertidos de tu linaje.


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> El problema es que Enrique el subnormal se acerca al rumano creyéndose que es una pelea de patio de colegio, como cuando dos niños imbéciles se acercan uno al otro pegando cabeza con cabeza y gritándose como retrasados (lo que ven en el "furbol").
> 
> La próxima vez Enrique el retrasado sabrá que mantener la distancia de ataque es fundamental para que no te aostien. Si estas muy pegado y el otro saca la mano desde abajo, te la comes y ni la hueles.
> 
> ...



Que opinion te merece la vacuna del covid?


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Spray de pimienta, casco de moto y una buena porra extensible.
> 
> Un win win win de manual.



Muy buena idea la del casco


----------



## golden graham (26 Jul 2022)

No se que coño pensais que le va a meter un juez por darle una ostia a un tio que se ve en el video que va a agredirle.
Lo de los sinpas, bmw y drogas ya son habladurias o invents que influyen 0 en un juicio.


----------



## Turbomax (26 Jul 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Cosas no homo pls esas cosas solo gustan a invertidos de tu linaje.



eres tu el que recibe de un samoano de 120 kg.. y encima lo cuentas orgulloso.

yo le descargaría una caja de postas en el pecho al susodicho samoano


----------



## Turbomax (26 Jul 2022)

Un samoano de 120kg quiere matarte Piratón

Jajajjaja


----------



## Xsiano (26 Jul 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> No se que coño pensais que le va a meter un juez por darle una ostia a un tio que se ve en el video que va a agredirle.
> Lo de los sinpas, bmw y drogas ya son habladurias o invents que influyen 0 en un juicio.



Menos en los juicios populares de burbuja.


----------



## Bimmer (26 Jul 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Me sigue pareciendo increíble lo haya dejado así semejante mico, el problema la puta mujera que estorba al Enrique , si el Enrique hubiese ido con intenciones de matarlo cuando va a por él le pega una patada que vuela por encima del coche. Dicen que no hay puño americano que son las llaves del coche lo que se saca del bolsillo para cerrarlo pero no sé, no tiene mucho sentido que cuando te van a pegar te lleves la mano al bolsillo para cerrar el coche que en todo caso puedes necesitarlo para huir.
> 
> Viendo como sangra a mi si me parece que ha usado un puño americano o algo para dar contundencia al puñetazo, joder que he hecho sparring con super pesados sin casco y ninguno me ha dejado moñeco de esa forma . si que es verdad que hay un mundo de pelear con guantes a puño limpio pero ese mico no tiene fuerza para dejar a un tio de esa manera sangrando como un gorrino y medio ido.




En esta página es donde se publica por primera vez el vídeo y tiene para ajustar la velocidad de reproducción :










"Enrique! Enrique!", y Enrique acaba KO - Videos


Solo sabemos que es algún lugar de España, no sé donde, pero parece que unos clientes se van a un bar sin pagar y la cosa acaba bastante regular.




malgusto.com






Si lo ponéis a velocidad 0,25, se ve que entre el segundo 28 y justo antes del puñetazo, el cani rumano hacer un par de gestos como si se colocara algo en la mano pero con esa calidad de imagen no se ve claro si se pone un puño americano, otro objeto o nada. Pero es factible ese noqueo sin usar un arma, hay un vídeo de un gitano argentino esmirriao y bajito que de un puñetazo dejó inconsciente a un hombre algo más corpulento que él, en el caso del cani rumano, lleva años boxeando y hace pesas como muestra en facebook.


Si nos fijamos en Enrique, vemos que tiene la nariz rota y desviada para su lado derecho, la herida en la frente es de la caída. La movida se desata cuando la mujer de Enrique le cierra la puerta del coche al cani rumano, este le debe decir algo malsonante y es ahí cuando Enrique explota.


Estoy de acuerdo en que es la mujer de Enrique la que lo jode todo al intentar parar a Enrique en vez de al cani rumano, esos segundos en los que aparta a Enrique son clave porque le da tiempo al cani rumano a prepararse para la agresión, el final hubiera sido muy distinto si la mujer hubiera agarrado al cani rumano, seguramente habría salido ileso el delincuente pues esos hosteleros son gente buena (y de tan buena, tonta) y pacífica (y de tan pacífica, víctimas), de ahí que no tengamos otro vídeo del cani rumano siendo apalizado y su coche destrozado.



También he de decir que este caso es raro de cojones, no hay noticias de esto ni en el periódico local de Toledo, ni en twitter ni facebook, el vídeo es raro, no se ve el puñetazo, después unos segundos en negro y acto seguido la familiar de Enrique le enfoca la cara ensangrentada con la mirada perdida y lo para ahí. Es raro esa sangre fría de grabar la cara de alguien y más siendo un familiar en esa situación, es raro lo que dice la que graba y ya que graba eso, que no siga grabando e increpando al cani rumano, es raro que este vídeo se haya filtrado y hecho viral en burbuja y forocoches saliendo de una página que la conocen cuatro gatos y que a estas alturas no sea mediático en twitter ni facebook.


Es raro que Enrique y su familia no hayan hecho un comunicado sobre lo ocurrido y que ni el ayuntamiento de su pueblo se hayan pronunciado al respecto. No insinúo que sea un montaje y/o falso, pero es que es muy raro todo.


----------



## fayser (26 Jul 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Y hacienda a por esos no va no. Va a por el que se desgrava internet trabajando desde casa.



Me juego los huevos a que ese tiene derecho a multitud de ayudas por estar en situación de exclusión social.


----------



## sensei_returns (26 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> En esta página es donde se publica por primera vez el vídeo y tiene para ajustar la velocidad de reproducción :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todavía estarás pensando que es un montaje o algo todo... No tiene ni pies ni cabeza que sea un montaje.


----------



## Dj Puesto (26 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> En esta página es donde se publica por primera vez el vídeo y tiene para ajustar la velocidad de reproducción :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay alguna cosa que no cuadra, al parecer en forocoches había un tipo de la zona que es el que ha dado datos y dijo que no estaba en coma como se decía, que estaba bien y que ni nariz rota ni nada, si parece que tenga la nariz rota. No se ve el puño pero parece gancho en la barbilla, la zona del knock out es más a la altura de las parótidas , en fin es raro.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Muy buena idea la del casco



añada unas buenas botas con punta de acero.


----------



## Bimmer (26 Jul 2022)

sensei_returns dijo:


> Todavía estarás pensando que es un montaje o algo todo... No tiene ni pies ni cabeza que sea un montaje.






Bimmer dijo:


> No insinúo que sea un montaje y/o falso, pero es que es muy raro todo.




Raro es que no haya ni una triste noticia en el periódico de Toledo.


----------



## Alatristeando (26 Jul 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Ha sido defensa propia ante el agresivo hosteLerdo, así que lo dudo



Como haya usado puño americano creo que el del BMW va a tener oportunidad de catar algunos penes en la cárcel


----------



## fayser (26 Jul 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> No se que coño pensais que le va a meter un juez por darle una ostia a un tio que se ve en el video que va a agredirle.
> Lo de los sinpas, bmw y drogas ya son habladurias o invents que influyen 0 en un juicio.



Supongo que 60 € de multa, que es a lo que vienen a facturar cada hostia si no hay baja ni más historias.

Pero lo gracioso es que no se las va a pagar, porque se declarará insolvente.


----------



## Roque III (26 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Hilo original :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El tío no tiene un duro, todo es postureo, que no es engañen los coches, no son ni suyos.

Ah, y por cierto, se ríe de él todo el pueblo, es conocido como el del BMW tesla, es tan enano que no se le ve conduciendo y parece que va solo el coche jajaja.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (26 Jul 2022)

Hombre, como careces de argumentos te pones a rebuznar cuando hay gente de este foro que me conoce en persona.

Aclarado esto, intervengo porque subnormales como tú y el otro que habéis visto videos y habéis ido tres veces a un gimnasio confundís a la gente.

Lo que está en juego es justamente la, tuya, tú piensas _"...ejj que a mih eze enanh no me ganah"_, y te revienta, como a Enrique. Te identificas con bobo Enrique y crees secretamente que tú eres mejor. 

En ningún garito digno ponen a fisioculturistas de puerta, ponen a peleadores, grandes porque la primera medida es intimidar y para ser capaz de manejar a gente, pero gente que sepa manejarse a golpes y grappling.

Mi altura la compruebas tú mismo, luego no llores.


----------



## Turbomax (26 Jul 2022)

Pues en forocoches (ya lo han borrado) estaban diciendo que el rumano encima se folló a la mujer de Enrique 

que puto asco de foro


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Raro es que no haya ni una triste noticia en el periódico de Toledo.



Ya podemos sospechar quien está detras del rumano y quien le pasa la droga.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

Roque III dijo:


> El tío no tiene un duro, todo es postureo, *que no es engañen los coches, no son ni suyos.*
> 
> Ah, y por cierto, se ríe de él todo el pueblo, es conocido como el del BMW tesla, es tan enano que no se le ve conduciendo y parece que va solo el coche jajaja.



Complejo de muerto de hambre intentado aparentar. Muy propio de gente del este.


----------



## sensei_returns (26 Jul 2022)

Turbomax dijo:


> Pues en forocoches (ya lo han borrado) estaban diciendo que el rumano encima se folló a la mujer de Enrique
> 
> que puto asco de foro



No te creo JAJAJAJA Eso tiene que ser bulo por cojones


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

Turbomax dijo:


> Pues en forocoches (ya lo han borrado) estaban diciendo que el rumano encima se folló a la mujer de Enrique
> 
> que puto asco de foro



Si Enrique antes tenía poca autoridad sobre su mujer, ahora la tiene bajo cero.


taluec


----------



## tartesius (26 Jul 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Y hacienda a por esos no va no. Va a por el que se desgrava internet trabajando desde casa.



Eso digo yo. Si ese hijo de la gran puta sin saber leer ni escribir se compra dos coches de gama alta de algún lado habrá salido el dinero. 
Si tiene una nómina de 1000 euros algo no cuadra. Y si tiene una nómina de 4000 lo que no cuadra es la empresa, que es un lavadero de dinero negro.
Pero si según los audios de alvise comprar un juez vale 80k, un inspectorzucho con 10k te la chupa si se lo pides


----------



## Turbomax (26 Jul 2022)

sensei_returns dijo:


> No te creo JAJAJAJA Eso tiene que ser bulo por cojones



no me ha dado tiempo a pillar captura, le he dado actualizar y para atrás … que rabia


----------



## Xsiano (26 Jul 2022)

Roque III dijo:


> El tío no tiene un duro, todo es postureo, que no es engañen los coches, no son ni suyos.
> 
> Ah, y por cierto, se ríe de él todo el pueblo, es conocido como el del BMW tesla, es tan enano que no se le ve conduciendo y parece que va solo el coche jajaja.



Si pues hacen muy bien en reirse de el, ha dejado KO a otro tio que le saca el triple de su altura de un solo golpe, jajaja, jajaja, reiros, reiros, igual si sacais una hipoteca entre todos los del pueblo podeis compraros un BMW como el suyo.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> El problema es que Enrique el subnormal se acerca al rumano creyéndose que es una pelea de patio de colegio, como cuando dos niños imbéciles se acercan uno al otro pegando cabeza con cabeza y gritándose como retrasados (lo que ven en el "furbol").
> 
> La próxima vez Enrique el retrasado sabrá que mantener la distancia de ataque es fundamental para que no te aostien. Si estas muy pegado y el otro saca la mano desde abajo, te la comes y ni la hueles.
> 
> ...




Recuerdo otra en la que entró un tarado de unos treintapicos, de 180 y algo corpulento en la consulta. Yo estaba entre la mesa y la pared, y el tarado sentado en frente con la puerta a sus espaldas. Las posibilidades de huir por mi parte eran minimas.

A esto que le pregunto _"¿Que le ocurre?"_ y me dice el tarado _"tengo una pistola y te voy a matar"_. Acto seguido y por mero instinto de supervivencia me levanto y me pego a el, yo de pie y el tarado sentado, y le digo _"sacala si tienes huevos maricón, que te voy a reventar" _sin perder la vista a sus manos. Si hubiera visto meterlas en el bolsillo le hubiera sujetado la mano que va al bolsillo y con el brazo libre le hubiese reventado la cara a codazos que hacen daño de verdad. Me contesta acojonado _"era broma ..."_.

Acto seguido le cogí del brazo y le saqué de la consulta mientras le decía _"te vas tu y tus bromas a tomar por culo de aqui, hijodelagranputa"_. En la sala de espera se puso chulo, llego el celador que era coleguita mio con un palo que tenia guardado en su garita para "ocasiones especiales" como esta, y el muy maricón se fue corriendo. La borregada mirando sin piar, salvo un señor mayor que sacó un movil para llamar a los maderos.

He tenido mas "problemas" currando de médico que cuando era portero de discoteca.


----------



## biba ecuador (26 Jul 2022)

En el video del entreno de kick boxing, se oye al entrenador decir: "pizda, pizda, pizda..."

El que entienda rumano ya sabe que se refiere a una parte de las mujeras


----------



## Turbomax (26 Jul 2022)

Tiene cojones que un rumano te haga un simpa, te noquee de un golpe y encima se cepille a tu mujer 

no podemos tolerar a esta gentuza


----------



## Xsiano (26 Jul 2022)

Turbomax dijo:


> Tiene cojones que un rumano te haga un simpa, te noquee de un golpe y encima se cepille a tu mujer
> 
> no podemos tolerar a esta gentuza



Yo estoy seguro que minimo se puso cachonda.


----------



## Bimmer (26 Jul 2022)

Roque III dijo:


> El tío no tiene un duro, todo es postureo, que no es engañen los coches, no son ni suyos.
> 
> Ah, y por cierto, se ríe de él todo el pueblo, es conocido como el del BMW tesla, es tan enano que no se le ve conduciendo y parece que va solo el coche jajaja.




El postureo hay que pagarlo, la ropa cara, un bmw y mercedes nuevos del 2020 no salen de curros del montón y la familia del cani rumano no tiene pinta de ingenieros precisamente, además en esa zona de Toledo hay mucho narcotráfico.


----------



## entelequia (26 Jul 2022)

Ríe,ríe...ya llorarás


----------



## elpesetilla (26 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Que opinion te merece la vacuna del covid?



es que es asi, a mi gracias al Judo, distancia de seguridad de mi brazo entero y un poco mas, si me tengo que ir me he ido muchas veces, pero dejar que alguien se te encarte , pudiendote dar un cabezado y desfigurarte la cara ... eso lo hacian los niños en 1/4 de la ESO


no se, a mi me revientan la nariz y me joderia mucho, ya que la tengo bonita jeje encima despues el riesgo de una operacion con anestesia general àra reconstruirla, que te quede bien( que seguro que no queda igual)...

el posible dinero que te pagan no me rece la pena por hacerse el gallito o no estar alerta

HE visto un ingles quedarse sin nariz de un cabezazo y la napia estaba literlmente rajada por el hueso de la nariz y medio caida llena de sangre..


----------



## Bimmer (26 Jul 2022)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> Hombre, como careces de argumentos te pones a rebuznar cuando hay gente de este foro que me conoce en persona.
> 
> Aclarado esto, intervengo porque subnormales como tú y el otro que habéis visto videos y habéis ido tres veces a un gimnasio confundís a la gente.
> 
> ...




Reconócelo ya, eres este enano cabrón :


----------



## Bimb0 (26 Jul 2022)

Lo suyo es que un grupo de paisanos le quemen el coche, la casa y le hagan la vida imposible. Pero en España somos demasiado buenos con los extranjeros criminales


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (26 Jul 2022)

*¡¡¡EN MARRUECOS, ESTE "CHAVAL", YA ESTARÍA PASEANDO EL PALMITO EN SILLA DE RUEDAS!!!*

¿Más pruebas de que somos una sociedad de maricones?

*¡¡¡Y YA ES SABIDO, CUÍDATE DE LOS GITANOS, PICOLOS Y LEGÍAS...PORQUE LO QUE LE HAGAS A UNO SE LO HACES AL RESTO!!!*

¡¡¡Y ESA ES NUESTRA DEBILIDAD...NUESTRA INDIFERENCIA E INDIVIDUALIDAD!!!


----------



## Ultraboost (26 Jul 2022)

Pobre hombre 
Hay alguna información de su estado?


----------



## elpesetilla (26 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> En esta página es donde se publica por primera vez el vídeo y tiene para ajustar la velocidad de reproducción :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




la gente se pone mecheros cillper en la palma de la mano para no partirse dedos al pegar , la llave de un mecedes que debe tener la parte de plastico grande puede valer, al pegar tus dedos en su cara los dedos no ceden al tener algo dentro y el daño es mayor y tu no te lastimas


----------



## noseyo (26 Jul 2022)

Ahora aparte a mirar sus ingresos le van a joder pero bien


----------



## Xsiano (26 Jul 2022)

Ultraboost dijo:


> Pobre hombre
> Hay alguna información de su estado?



No se nada de el desde ayer, la proxima vez me ha dicho el cani rumano que le pegara con la mano abierta, como si fuera una perra.


----------



## César Borgia (26 Jul 2022)

Turbomax dijo:


> Tiene cojones que un rumano te haga un simpa, te noquee de un golpe y encima se cepille a tu mujer
> 
> no podemos tolerar a esta gentuza



Ese no tiene ni una sola foto con chortinas en sus redes sociales, siembre va con maromos ...antes se cepilla a Enrique .


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> la gente se pone mecheros cillper en la palma de la mano para no partirse dedos al pegar , la llave de un mecedes que debe tener la parte de plastico grande puede valer, al pegar tus dedos en su cara los dedos no ceden al tener algo dentro y el daño es mayor y tu no te lastimas



Si le metes con el codo a corta distancia y tienes entrenado ese golpe es como si fuera un martillazo en la cara, no te partes nada.


----------



## Refused (26 Jul 2022)

Hace 20 o 30 años, cuando España aún era un lugar decente para vivir y todos éramos mucho más felices, a estas horas tendría Enrique a 15 o 20 paisanos del pueblo llamándole a su casa y diciéndole: "Enrique, no hace falta que pongas denuncia, vamos a buscar al tío ese al pueblo de al lado".

Pero esa España ya no volverá.


----------



## Turbomax (26 Jul 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> es que es asi, a mi gracias al Judo, distancia de seguridad de mi brazo entero y un poco mas, si me tengo que ir me he ido muchas veces, pero dejar que alguien se te encarte , pudiendote dar un cabezado y desfigurarte la cara ... eso lo hacian los niños en 1/4 de la ESO
> 
> 
> no se, a mi me revientan la nariz y me joderia mucho, ya que la tengo bonita jeje encima despues el riesgo de una operacion con anestesia general àra reconstruirla, que te quede bien( que seguro que no queda igual)...
> ...



entonces tú gracias al judo no te has vacunado…. Ponías la distancia de seguridad de tu brazo entero……..

oh wait….. en el brazo te la han puesto!


----------



## notorius.burbujo (26 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Espero le metan en la puta carcel 30 años minimo



carcel ninguna. El tipo solo se defendio, y encima en inferioridad de condiciones.


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (26 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Enrique es el tipo afroñol mangina, chillón, maricón y altisimamente aostiable.



Jajajjaj también..


----------



## notorius.burbujo (26 Jul 2022)

Turbomax dijo:


> entonces tú gracias al judo no te has vacunado…. Ponías la distancia de seguridad de tu brazo entero……..
> 
> oh wait….. en el brazo te la han puesto!



jajajajajajjajjajajj


----------



## Turbomax (26 Jul 2022)

hasta que te lleves una sorpresa con alguien que pensabas que te lo ventilabas fácil 


no te lo crees torero?


----------



## notorius.burbujo (26 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Enrique es el tipo afroñol mangina, chillón, maricón y altisimamente aostiable.



Es mas, deberianos ir alli a comer, irnos sin pagar y meterle una paliza.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (26 Jul 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Pues le va a caer un buen puro al subnormal, en estados unidos por una mierda asi te caen 50 mil dolares de multa y carcel si tienes antecedentes, y si esta grabado en video no te escapas...muy listo no es no...
> 
> Enriqueeeeee Enriqueeeeeee!!!!



Que estooooo es España....


----------



## Refused (26 Jul 2022)

Obviamente, entre un enano y un tío alto, si el enano tiene un mínimo de formación en materia de ostias, y el grandullón no, pues claro que es factible que lo tumbe, de hecho es lo más probable.

Ahora bien, si el grandullón sabe un poco, simplemente por distancia, un enano no tiene nada que hacer, antes de que el enano pueda llegar con la distancia de los brazos mismamente un tipo alto ya te ha metido un directo.

Por eso hay tantas categorías en el boxeo, hombre.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

Refused dijo:


> Obviamente, entre un enano y un tío alto, si el enano tiene un mínimo de formación en materia de ostias, y el grandullón no, pues claro que es factible que lo tumbe, de hecho es lo más probable.
> 
> Ahora bien, si el grandullón sabe un poco, simplemente por distancia, un enano no tiene nada que hacer, antes de que el enano pueda llegar con la distancia de los brazos mismamente un tipo alto ya te ha metido un directo.
> 
> Por eso hay tantas categorías en el boxeo, hombre.




Ser muy alto en una pelea puede ser una desventaja porque generalmente es mucho mas facil ver los golpes que tiran al tener mas desarrollo. Son mucho mas lentos.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (26 Jul 2022)

Precisamente esa fue la forma de pensar de Enrique. Si tuvieses un minimo de calle a tus espaldas sabrias que no hay enemigo debil, incluso una tia con malas ideas te puede dar una sorpresa. Lo bueno que tiene darte de ostias en la calle es que aprendes mucho sobre la asimetria, y como algo que parecia de una forma acaba siendo de otra.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (26 Jul 2022)

Nachocop dijo:


> Jajajaja pero cuanto mide ese chaval jajajajaja
> 
> Como me jodería que un chaval de 1'35 al que voy a intentar pegar me deje seco de una ostia.



Es que el tonto de Enrique,con todo el afán de hacerse el “ machito “,descuidó lo más importante en una pelea : la distancia de seguridad. Nunca,nunca os encaréis con nadie sin mantener la distancia,y menos con esta basura. Una cuchillada,un navajo o un puñetazo es lo mínimo que te puedes llevar.


----------



## Refused (26 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Ser muy alto en una pelea puede ser una desventaja porque generalmente es mucho mas facil ver los golpes que tiran al tener mas desarrollo. Son mucho mas lentos.



Tyson Fury mide 2.06, unido a lo anormalmente largos que tiene los brazos, es casi deforme en ese sentido, es una ventaja MUY OBVIA.
da igual que seas un poco lento, llegas mas lejos y eso es una ventaja. Pero repito, esto si tienes algo de idea, si no sabes ni pegar y te acercas a un tío con la guardia abajo y sin intención de pegar, pues estas jodido.


----------



## Turbomax (26 Jul 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Es mas, deberianos ir alli a comer, irnos sin pagar y meterle una paliza.



y te follas a la mujer ya de paso…..


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Precisamente esa fue la forma de pensar de Enrique. Si tuvieses un minimo de calle a tus espaldas sabrias que no hay enemigo debil, incluso una tia con malas ideas te puede dar una sorpresa. Lo bueno que tiene darte de ostias en la calle es que aprendes mucho sobre la asimetria, y como algo que parecia de una forma acaba siendo de otra.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Jul 2022)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> Es que el tonto de Enrique,con todo el afán de hacerse el “ machito “,descuidó lo más importante en una pelea : la distancia de seguridad. Nunca,nunca os encaréis con nadie sin mantener la distancia,y menos con esta basura. Una cuchillada,un navajo o un puñetazo es lo mínimo que te puedes llevar.



no es la distancia, es la guardia/defensa

para golpear a alguien, sí o sí tienes que reducir distancia


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

Refused dijo:


> Tyson Fury mide 2.06, unido a lo anormalmente largos que tiene los brazos, es casi deforme en ese sentido, es una ventaja MUY OBVIA.
> da igual que seas un poco lento, llegas mas lejos y eso es una ventaja. Pero repito, esto si tienes algo de idea,* si no sabes ni pegar y te acercas a un tío con la guardia abajo y sin intención de pegar, pues estas jodido.*



Mike Tyson no llegaba a un 180

Completamente de acuerdo con lo ultimo, para la proxima Enrique ha aprendido la lección.


----------



## Murnau (26 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Hay vídeo?



En el otro hilo, pero en realidad se corta la imagen, en ningún momento se ve la técnica o cómo agrede, si llanos vacías, etc. Voy a verlo de nuevo por si le equivoco.


----------



## Bimb0 (26 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> En esta página es donde se publica por primera vez el vídeo y tiene para ajustar la velocidad de reproducción :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Raro no es, la prensa esta entrenada para silenciar los crimenes que cometen los extranjeros, que son el 90% de los que suceden en españa


----------



## Murnau (26 Jul 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> sep
> 
> las inspecciones se las come el enrique, y encima lo aostian
> 
> ...



Pues ya estamos tardando en avisar a hacienda no, que tienen formulario para eso. Y no por envidia nacional, bla bla, es que no se me ocurre hijoputa que lo merezca más.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> En el otro hilo, pero en realidad se corta la imagen, en ningún momento se ve la técnica o cómo agrede, si llanos vacías, etc. Voy a verlo de nuevo por si le equivoco.



Enrique el subnormal se acerca con la guardia baja, como hacen "loh furgolistah" y se lleva el ostion de su bida.


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (26 Jul 2022)

El cani boxeador tiene todas las papeletas para que un juez lo empure bien

Si tiene antecedentes y acaba en la carcel, ¿a ver si es tan machote de pelear con los presos comunes?


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

PEACE-PLEASE dijo:


> El cani boxeador tiene todas las papeletas para que un juez lo empure bien
> 
> Si tiene antecedentes y acaba en la carcel, ¿a ver si es tan machote de pelear con los presos comunes?



No le va a pasar absolutamente nada.


----------



## Xsiano (26 Jul 2022)

A mi ese video tambien me parece que tiene una mierda de tecnica, me supongo que ha mejorado con el tiempo porque hay se le ve casi un niño y con esa tecnica no deja KO a Enrique ni al panadero del pueblo.


----------



## L'omertá (26 Jul 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Los malacatones y la chatarra



Si la dronjajajaja


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

Xsiano dijo:


> A mi ese video tambien me parece que tiene una mierda de tecnica, me supongo que ha mejorado con el tiempo porque hay se le ve casi un niño y con esa tecnica no deja KO a Enrique ni al panadero del pueblo.



Golpes de mierda con muy poca fuerza. Con su edad tenía un golpe especial cuando hacía karate. Mawashi Empi Uchi cargando con todo el peso con media carrerilla. Doblaba el saco y movía al que lo estaba sujetando detrás. 

Afortunadamente no he tenido que usarlo nunca, si no estaría en la cárcel por homicidio involuntario. El sensei me aconsejó que si no iba a competir no me federase para evitar problemas en una pelea (estar federado = uso de arma blanca).

taluec


----------



## DarkNight (26 Jul 2022)

El tal Enrique parece alto, pero no tiene ni puta idea de pelear. Al enano le basta con una hostia para dejarlo K.O

Y luego algunos ignorantes contratan a porteros altos de discoteca, como si la estatura valiera para algo en una pelea. Al final gana el que tiene más mala hostia y está entrenado

Eso sí, lo PEOR del video es la Charo. Con su ENRIQUEEEEEE, CARIÑO, QUEEE HAGO.... Las mujeres son INSUFRIBLES en las peleas. Siempre con sus gritos de mierda y lloriqueos. Añaden de forma artificial más dramatismo del que realmente hay.


----------



## Murnau (26 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Enrique el subnormal se acerca con la guardia baja, como hacen "loh furgolistah" y se lleva el ostion de su bida.



Si, eso está claro, Enrique es (o era) un poco fantasma, empieza a decir a mi mujer no se cuantos y se va hacia el otro corriendo como en las series de la tele. Pierde la calma, bastante tonto la verdad, es lo que tiene haber llevado una vida sin conflictos. De hecho, el otro, que no es Bruce Lee pone una guardia de mierda mientras retrocede, dando claras muestras de atacar. Si Enrique es más listo y menos fantasma lo espera en la puerta del coche a que vuelva. El otro le ha conectado el golpe aprovechando la inercia del propio Enrique. Presuntamente insisto, no se ve una puta mierda. Estamos especulando.


----------



## L'omertá (26 Jul 2022)

Hay algo que, tras ver el video se me escapa, ¿por qué se tira el Enrique a por el muchacho? (entiendo que le falta, empuja o dice algo a la mujer del abofeteado?)


----------



## Murnau (26 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Con su edad tenía un golpe especial cuando hacía karate. Mawashi Empi Uchi cargando con todo el peso con media carrerilla.
> 
> Doblaba el saco y movía al que lo estaba sujetando detrás. Afortunadamente no he tenido que usarlo nunca, si no estaría en la cárcel por homicidio involuntario. El sensei me aconsejó que si no iba a competir no me federase para evitar problemas (estar federado = uso de arma blanca).
> 
> taluec



Es decir, codo circular. Pues ok.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Es decir, codo circular. Pues ok.



Hay que entrenarlo. Si se hace bien es devastador, pero requiere muy corta distancia.


----------



## Veo_dolor (26 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Mike Tyson no llegaba a un 180
> 
> Completamente de acuerdo con lo ultimo, para la proxima Enrique ha aprendido la lección.



Me cruce literalmente con Mike Tyson en una ocasión en el aeropuerto de Londres hace cosa de 10 años. Yo mido 1,78 y le sacaba media cabeza. No creo que pase del 1,70. Eso sí, se le veía fuerte, pero si no es porque sabes que es el jodido Mike Tyson, visualmente no acojona.
Imponían mucho más dos guardaespaldas que iban con él de cerca de 2 metros y más de 120 kg cada uno


----------



## Bimmer (26 Jul 2022)

Refused dijo:


> Hace 20 o 30 años, cuando España aún era un lugar decente para vivir y todos éramos mucho más felices, a estas horas tendría Enrique a 15 o 20 paisanos del pueblo llamándole a su casa y diciéndole: "Enrique, no hace falta que pongas denuncia, vamos a buscar al tío ese al pueblo de al lado".
> 
> Pero esa España ya no volverá.




Y sería inadmisible que hubiera gente riéndose de Enrique, como la hay en este hilo, en el original del tema y en el de forocoches. Está claro que los psicópatas trastornados han aumentando en España.


Solo hay que ver el nivel de impunidad con el que se siente el delincuente cani rumano, que no borra el postureo de su facebook con el que muestra que tiene mucho dinero como para andar haciendo un simpa y encima luego agredir al hostelero al que había robado.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (26 Jul 2022)

Joder en esa foto seguro que iba al concierto de Rosalia.


----------



## Murnau (26 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Hay que entrenarlo. Si se hace bien es devastador, pero requiere muy corta distancia.



No, si a mi también me gusta mucho, combinado con otras, pero tiene que haber un desarrollo previo para llegar hasta ahí.


----------



## kikelon (26 Jul 2022)

TORRECAZA


TORRECAZA, Santa Cruz del Retamar. 2058 Me gusta · 21 personas están hablando de esto · 2 personas han estado aquí. «Del campo a su mesa». Torrecaza es una empresa familiar que desde hace más de 20...




www.facebook.com






https://twitter.com/torrecaza










TORRECAZA (@torrecaza) • Instagram photos and videos


2,156 Followers, 1,568 Following, 334 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from TORRECAZA (@torrecaza)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Ultraboost (26 Jul 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Joder en esa foto seguro que iba al concierto de Rosalia.



O los baños atocha


----------



## Kartoffeln (26 Jul 2022)

Tiro en la nuca y pa la cuneta


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (26 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Pues el cabrón es bueno en boxeo eso es verdad.
> 
> Y sobre dedicarse a traficar, obviamente todo ventajas en un país que se lo permite y que le da dinero mujeres y respeto. Siendo un currante todo son palos. Y los funcionarios y políticos no trabaja ni uno y nos roban y putean mucho más que ese.



Bueno en boxeo?, pero si no sabr tirar bien ni una, ni pegar patadas con las tibias, se habra llevado 1 mes dando clase porque no sabe ni posicionarse en el saco, otra cosa es que haya nokeado a otro dandole en seco en la mandibula, pero cualquiera puede hacerlo, si tiras una aunque sea mal tirada y la pegas en el menton nokeas, si no vas con guantes mas, prueba a cerrar el puño fuerte y golpearte flojo en el menton verad que tu cerebro se resiente. Te lo digo yo que he estado 3 años en muay thai y al lado de ese te puedo parecer al puto buakaw, ese enano lo unico que ha tenido es maldad en el momento pero por favor no digas que es bueno en el boxeo.


----------



## L'omertá (26 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Hay que entrenarlo. Si se hace bien es devastador, pero requiere muy corta distancia.



Y
David mató a Goliat de una pedrada...
Hay enanos cabrones que alguna vez tienen suerte y dan el golpe.


----------



## Ultraboost (26 Jul 2022)

Hasta_los_huevos_ dijo:


> Bueno en boxeo?, pero si no sabr tirar bien ni una, ni pegar patadas con las tibias, se habra llevado 1 mes dando clase porque no sabe ni posicionarse en el saco, otra cosa es que haya nokeado a otro dandole en seco en la mandibula, pero cualquiera puede hacerlo, si tiras una aunque sea mal tirada y la pegas en el menton nokeas, si no vas con guantes mas, prueba a cerrar el puño fuerte y golpearte flojo en el menton verad que tu cerebro se resiente. Te lo digo yo que he estado 3 años en muay thai y al lado de ese te puedo parecer al puto buakaw, ese enano lo unico que ha tenido es maldad en el momento pero por favor no digas que es bueno en el boxeo.



Y la Charo sugentando al otro, que estás más pendiente de ella que del enano


----------



## Murnau (26 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Y sería inadmisible que hubiera gente riéndose de Enrique, como la hay en este hilo, en el original del tema y en el de forocoches. Está claro que los psicópatas trastornados han aumentando en España.
> 
> 
> Solo hay que ver el nivel de impunidad con el que se siente el delincuente cani rumano, que no borra el postureo de su facebook con el que muestra que tiene mucho dinero como para andar haciendo un simpa y encima luego agredir al hostelero al que había robado.



Yo todavía me pregunto por qué mi abuela dejaba la puerta de su casa abierta, día y noche. Y por qué no hay estudios al respecto. 20 mil millones dedicados a eso no vas a ver. 10 mil euros tampoco. Quizás guarda relación.


----------



## Bimmer (26 Jul 2022)

Pide a gritos ser cogido por detrás como un saco de patatas y estamparlo contra el suelo con la misma fuerza que se emplearía para cavar un agujero con un pico en tierra dura, y para esto no hace falta saber pelear, solo tener un mínimo de picaresca y mala hostia cuando es necesaria e ir a hacer el máximo daño posible con el mínimo riesgo para uno mismo.


----------



## OYeah (26 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Y sería inadmisible que hubiera gente riéndose de Enrique, como la hay en este hilo, en el original del tema y en el de forocoches. Está claro que los psicópatas trastornados han aumentando en España.
> 
> 
> Solo hay que ver el nivel de impunidad con el que se siente el delincuente cani rumano, que no borra el postureo de su facebook con el que muestra que tiene mucho dinero como para andar haciendo un simpa y encima luego agredir al hostelero al que había robado.




Ni en los pueblos de hace 30 años ni en una teteria o kebab de marroquies. Ya lo dijo muy bien otro forero en el otro hilo: con los etnianos y los moros todos estos chulos de gym se achantan.


Lo que más jode de toda la historia, de largo, es el ver como un subnormal como este rumano se levanta ese dinero. Es por el favoritismo que tiene la izquierda con el criminal, al que considera víctima del sistema. Es como considerar que todos los pobres, por serlo, son ya buenos.

Toda la culpa de esto la tiene un tal Rousseau, para que veais lo importante que es la Filosofia en las sociedades y sus culturas. En Hombre no es "bueno por Naturaleza", es más bien un hijo de puta como los chimpancés. 

El IQ de este rumanoide y medio foro que aquí ha comentado no estará muy allá del chimpancé medio.


----------



## Tronio (26 Jul 2022)

Ahora todos los norris querrán retar al enano y encima os dará una buena


----------



## delmike (26 Jul 2022)

De momento que denuncie con la matrícula que sale en el video,si es que ese es el individuo,placa de coche igual a sujeto..


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Jul 2022)

Refused dijo:


> Hace 20 o 30 años, cuando España aún era un lugar decente para vivir y todos éramos mucho más felices, a estas horas tendría Enrique a 15 o 20 paisanos del pueblo llamándole a su casa y diciéndole: "Enrique, no hace falta que pongas denuncia, vamos a buscar al tío ese al pueblo de al lado".
> 
> Pero esa España ya no volverá.



Ese es el tema. Ni los de la etnia ni los de la nacionalidad que todos sabemos dudarían un segundo. Los blanquitos estamos muertos.


----------



## OYeah (26 Jul 2022)

Y a ver si los blancos remeros medios espabilamos y nos unimos estilo moro o tano, porque si no estamos perdidos. Uniros a grupos de moteros, hacedme caso. Con esos tampoco hay boxeo ni mierdas de MMA que valgan, que pareceis chiquillos.


----------



## Kartoffeln (26 Jul 2022)

Un puño americano no creo que sea porque va demasiado rápido en cogerlo y ponérselo bien, apuesto por las llaves o un mechero (sooole que te doy con el mecheeero) para tener más punch.


----------



## Ultraboost (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## XRL (26 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> El problema es que Enrique el subnormal se acerca al rumano creyéndose que es una pelea de patio de colegio, como cuando dos niños imbéciles se acercan uno al otro pegando cabeza con cabeza y gritándose como retrasados (lo que ven en el "furbol").
> 
> La próxima vez Enrique el retrasado sabrá que mantener la distancia de ataque es fundamental para que no te aostien. Si estas muy pegado y el otro saca la mano desde abajo, te la comes y ni la hueles.
> 
> ...



puff estudiar para seguir tratando con chusma

a mi me paso esto un par de veces en carga y descarga hace unos años

un sesentón borracho y un pancho pandillero mulato de 50 kg,ambos se me encararon por decirles que se pusieran a trabajar

me toca cualquiera de esos y ya pueden correr,lo malo que luego te denuncian o te coge luego el pancho por la espalda con pinchos

pero en el momento no lo piensas

lo malo de trabajar es que te expones y te rodeas de toda la gentuza barriobajera y en pocos sitios estas libre de ello

hasta siendo médico...


----------



## Murnau (26 Jul 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Y
> 
> 
> David mató a Goliat de una pedrada...
> Hay enanos cabrones que alguna vez tienen suerte y dan el golpe.



Si hoy tiene que ser el día que sea hoy, en que debatamos el mito digo. Porque no se de dónde sale el mito de más grande mejor. Sospecho que las mujeres tienen algo que ver. Y un apunte, todas las artes marciales, absolutamente todas, fueron ideadas por pequeños para derribar a grandes. Tiene sentido además.


----------



## Hrodrich (26 Jul 2022)

Menudo enanito niño rata, madre mía. Le meto un garrotazo que lo desintegro.

Pero es comprensible que le gane al burbumaricón medio, que es un sojas viejarraco con la barriga más grande que su cabeza.


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Jul 2022)

Akira. dijo:


>



Un enano psicópata, Enrique se confió mucho.


----------



## Chortina Premium (26 Jul 2022)

A ese no le investigará la policía ni Hacienda, seguro que al Enrique le han metido ya varias paralelas y le han visitado varias veces los "Caballero, caballero".

Bienvenidos a la España progre de los hdgps de la PPZOE


----------



## Tronio (26 Jul 2022)

¿Desde dónde ha volado ese simio para caer encima del otro? Ésa patada en la cabeza merece devolverlo al árbol pero bocabajo,la cosa está que arde.


----------



## Murnau (26 Jul 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> pues habrá que quemarle los coches o abrirle la cabeza con una barra, no?



Mínimo, fácil es gracias al postureo.


----------



## angel2929 (26 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Enrique actuo en caliente. Y la justicia se rie de los que les okupan los pisos imaginate de los que hacen simpas.



Una foto en la matrícula y ya sabes dónde vive para rallarle el coche de venganza o un vídeo avergonzandolo De ser pobre en sus redes sociales es mejor que acabar vegetal o en la cárcel


----------



## ahondador (26 Jul 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Y hacienda a por esos no va no. Va a por el que se desgrava internet trabajando desde casa.



Vivimos en un pais donde cualquier obrero se puede comprar un mercedes de 60.000 eur sin pestañear


----------



## ahondador (26 Jul 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> A ese no le investigará la policía ni Hacienda, seguro que al Enrique le han metido ya varias paralelas y le han visitado varias veces los "Caballero, caballero".
> 
> Bienvenidos a la España progre de los hdgps de la PPZOE




Enrique tiene un negocio, un bar, luego es sospechoso para la H.P. española, para quien el rumaní con mercedes de 60.000 eur es un joven obrero que ha sido bendecido con un golpe de suerte o una herencia desde Rumanía


----------



## EL BRAYAN (26 Jul 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> no es la distancia, es la guardia/defensa
> 
> para golpear a alguien, sí o sí tienes que reducir distancia



Eso cuando ya estás en posición de guardia.A lo que me refiero es a ponerte delante del energúmeno plantándole cara como hizo Enrique.


----------



## tv eye (26 Jul 2022)

Refused dijo:


> Hace 20 o 30 años, cuando España aún era un lugar decente para vivir y todos éramos mucho más felices, a estas horas tendría Enrique a 15 o 20 paisanos del pueblo llamándole a su casa y diciéndole: "Enrique, no hace falta que pongas denuncia, vamos a buscar al tío ese al pueblo de al lado".
> 
> Pero esa España ya no volverá.



Y esto señores, es la realidad de este país. Así de brutal, así de dura, así de triste. 

Magnífico comentario, de los más certeros que he leído en este foro, y ya son unos cuantos años por aquí. También es muy significativo el escaso ratio de thanks que tiene, dice mucho de la chusma que pulula por aquí. 

España, descansa en Paz.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Jul 2022)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> Eso cuando ya estás en posición de guardia.A lo que me refiero es a ponerte delante del energúmeno plantándole cara como hizo Enrique.



Pues sí, más a huevo se lo puso...


----------



## Kartoffeln (26 Jul 2022)

Quiero ver un John Cobra contra el hobbit de Bucarest!!!


----------



## Decimus (26 Jul 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Graaannnnde!!!!! Voy puntuando la empresucha..
> Y de paso dejo currículum



jaja te doy el thank por tener a la tia esa de perfil que grande


----------



## ussser (26 Jul 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Claro ahora los chavales con zapatillas mucho mas altas, a veces queda horrible la verda en el gitano este queda tan cantoso.



Que cosa más antiestetica, se lo he visto hasta a chavalas.


----------



## BecerraForPresident (26 Jul 2022)

Esto es lo que pasa por estar de moda las películas de los vengadores y los marveles hombre araña. Si algo te enseñaban Steven Seagal y Van damme es a tener los brazos en guardia y mantener siempre una posición defensiva porque si adelantas tu posición y el agresor pega, la velocidad del golpe de duplica, haciéndote impacto directo. Claro el pensaba que era el Capitán América, y así pasa.


----------



## trellat (26 Jul 2022)

Ultraboost dijo:


>



joder, eso es intento de asesinato.
¿como quedo la cosa?


----------



## Ultraboost (26 Jul 2022)

trellat dijo:


> joder, eso es intento de asesinato.
> ¿como quedo la cosa?



No idea, pero imagínate....


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (26 Jul 2022)

Me alegro de que admitas que eres el alter ego de Enrique, evidentemente te sentías identificado por algún motivo que desconozco y obviamente es cosa tuya.

Sabía que tú crees que podrías con él. Enrique también pensaba eso.

¿Quien dice que no importe el peso?, te lo estás inventando, el peso cuenta y mucho pero en tios con nivel similar, se ha explicadoclaramente, si hay gran disparidad de niveles ya has visto el resultado. 

Como no sabes por donde salir ahora metes en la ecuación a las mujeres, cuando nadie las ha mencionado hasta que lo has hecho tú. 

El las puertas en general hay tios grandes pero no son los mas grandes fisioculturistas que pueden encontrar, ponen a peleadores y los hay mas pequeños pero a los que raramente verás son fisioculturistas a pesar de que según tus peculiares teorias son poco menos que invencibles.


----------



## LionelMemphis (26 Jul 2022)

El tal enrique hace todo lo que no se debe de hacer en una pelea y la nena rumana con el tamaño que tiene y solo sabiendo un poquito de deporte de contacto ha hecho justo lo que debía de hacer. 

El Enrique lo más importante de todo se ha confiado por el tamaño del pimpin y cuando no has peleado nunca se tiende a subestimar sobre todo por tamaño. Alguien que haya peleado sabe que siempre habrá alguien que controle más que tú y te puede untar el morro.sabiendo si un tío mantiene la calma o no ya puedes intuir si por lo menos "sabe" de lo que va el tema y está claro que enrique no sabe porque en estas situaciónes es muy importante mantener la adrenalina controlada porque en 2 movimientos te agotas como un cabron. Luego ha ido engorilado hacia el tipo sin guardia y como hacen todos los españoles "ejhh ejhh ejhh que te meto" pero sin intención ninguna de GOLPEAR el primero" craso error. Ha perdido el efecto sorpresa y no ha golpeado primero tras romper la distancia de seguridad, si se rompe la distancia de seguridad ya sea que la rompes tu o te rompen a ti, da tu primero, normalmente acabará todo ahí. Y por último y no menos importante siempre que estéis en alguna situación parecida ,por dios que no esté ninguna mujer tocando los cojones como siempre hacen que encima saben que por su papo casi siempre libran se una ostia y que se la lleve un Enrique. Estoy a un 90% seguro que la situación no habría pasado a males mayores si la lagarta no hubiera estado de por medio. 

El cani sin ser ningún pro ha mantenido la tranquilidad y sin aspavientos ni "ehhh" ni ostias sabía dónde tenía que ir a "buscar" a Enrique una vez que esté rompió la distancia y ha terminado el asunto lo más rápido posible sin cansarse forcejeando porque al fin y al cabo enrique es más grande y si te engancha te coge por lo que sea ya estás vendido. Un golpe medio bien dado donde hay que hacerlo y contra alguien que no sabe pelear (que es el 95% de la gente) marca mucho la diferencia. Y lo dicho el cani rumano no era ningún pro, ni hace guardia pero mantuvo la calma que es lo más importante. 

En una situación así algo parecida vi yo a mi hermano hace unos años, un tío que en ese momento ya tenía 25 años de experiencia en artes marciales y con toda la calma del mundo sin gritar ni hablar, mi hermano saco con 2 putos dedos a la garganta a un tío por la ventanilla del coche a medio cerrar que estaba tocando los cojones en nuestro negocio familiar. El otro tipo entendió que ahí no había nada que rascar y oye jamás volvió a dar un problema.


----------



## zirick (26 Jul 2022)

Que caraza calza


----------



## chameleon (26 Jul 2022)

avisadme cuando le quemen los dos coches


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (26 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Ser muy alto en una pelea puede ser una desventaja porque generalmente es mucho mas facil ver los golpes que tiran al tener mas desarrollo. Son mucho mas lentos.



También puede zurrar desde más lejos, para mi es más fácil un rival más bajo en guantes.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Jul 2022)

Esto siempre acaba mal, al final joderá a alguien que sea amigo/familiar de alguien peor que el, y bueno flores al cementerio


----------



## Bimmer (26 Jul 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> Y esto señores, es la realidad de este país. Así de brutal, así de dura, así de triste.
> 
> Magnífico comentario, de los más certeros que he leído en este foro, y ya son unos cuantos años por aquí. También es muy significativo el escaso ratio de thanks que tiene, dice mucho de la chusma que pulula por aquí.
> 
> España, descansa en Paz.




Para más prueba de la decadencia de España, el ayuntamiento de el pueblo donde han sucedido los hechos, Puebla de Montalbán, ni se ha dignado a hacer un comunicado para condenar los hechos, pero para promocionar las fiestas de el pueblo bien que se afanan :










Ayuntamiento de La Puebla de Montalbán


Ayuntamiento de La Puebla de Montalbán, La Puebla de Montalbán. 5993 Me gusta · 330 personas están hablando de esto · 155 personas han estado aquí. Información municipal




facebook.com







Y los medios de comunicación que ocultan este caso, sin comentarios...


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (26 Jul 2022)

Mira que eres retrasado, mi primer mensaje en este deja muy claro que si hay igualdad de niveles el pesi
O si influye atontado, pero no así cuando la hay, pues entonces la clave es la técnica, además de nontner media hostia eres un metiroso.

El microcani de deja KO al primer golpe porque tú mismo admites que no sabes moverte ni esquivar. 

"Si pones un jugador de rugby" blao blao, hasta para eso eres tonto, pues como se run quaterback o un alero lo dudo mucho. Encima admites que hay que entrenarlos así que ya ves si es importante la técnica. Anda pon algun fisioculturista o jugador de rugny campeón UFC, ilustranos.

El nivel no garantiza nada dice el tonto Enrique este de la vida.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Jul 2022)

Se te ve un charletas, señal de que mucho no controlas... 

El ser rumano no es nada torpe e iba con el guión aprendido. 



LionelMemphis dijo:


> El tal enrique hace todo lo que no se debe de hacer en una pelea y la nena rumana con el tamaño que tiene y solo sabiendo un poquito de deporte de contacto ha hecho justo lo que debía de hacer.
> 
> El Enrique lo más importante de todo se ha confiado por el tamaño del pimpin y cuando no has peleado nunca se tiende a subestimar sobre todo por tamaño. Alguien que haya peleado sabe que siempre habrá alguien que controle más que tú y te puede untar el morro.sabiendo si un tío mantiene la calma o no ya puedes intuir si por lo menos "sabe" de lo que va el tema y está claro que enrique no sabe porque en estas situaciónes es muy importante mantener la adrenalina controlada porque en 2 movimientos te agotas como un cabron. Luego ha ido engorilado hacia el tipo sin guardia y como hacen todos los españoles "ejhh ejhh ejhh que te meto" pero sin intención ninguna de GOLPEAR el primero" craso error. Ha perdido el efecto sorpresa y no ha golpeado primero tras romper la distancia de seguridad, si se rompe la distancia de seguridad ya sea que la rompes tu o te rompen a ti, da tu primero, normalmente acabará todo ahí. Y por último y no menos importante siempre que estéis en alguna situación parecida ,por dios que no esté ninguna mujer tocando los cojones como siempre hacen que encima saben que por su papo casi siempre libran se una ostia y que se la lleve un Enrique. Estoy a un 90% seguro que la situación no habría pasado a males mayores si la lagarta no hubiera estado de por medio.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marchamaliano (26 Jul 2022)

chameleon dijo:


> avisadme cuando le quemen los dos coches



Sí, los del pobre Enrique.


----------



## elvaquilla (26 Jul 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> El Enrique iba con los brazos bajados acercándose, cuando lo tuvo en la distancia, de un solo golpe lo tumbó porque probablemente le conectó en el mentón. Ya puede ser el doble de grande que tú que si conectas al mentón con cierta fuerza, cae redondo.



Tal cual lo has dicho. Tumbar una persona es más fácil de lo que se cree si sabes como, y si está desprevenida (a traicion) aún más.


----------



## Bimmer (26 Jul 2022)

No se ven los videos que he puesto del facebook del cani rumano en el que se ve que boxea desde que es niño y el otro en el que se le ve estrenando el mercedes nuevo.


O se ha puesto el facebook en privado o los ha borrado, alguna rata chivata de aquí le ha hecho un soplo, por suerte descargué los videos.


----------



## jkaza (26 Jul 2022)

El rumano hace mal con el simpa, pero luego hace bien golpeando al imbécil de enrique, que se ve en la obligación de defender a la puta charo que no se calla y no tenía que haber salido de la cocina.

Si enrique no busca la pelea, la charo luego le hubiera hecho sentir un cobarde diciéndole que no la defendía.

Enrique ha vuelto a nacer, porque si da con otro, le rebana el cuello.


----------



## aventurero artritico (26 Jul 2022)

Night dijo:


> donde has estado este fin de semana? creo que es el hilo mas viral del finde en fc y burbuja shur
> 
> 
> 
> https://videos.files.wordpress.com/3rUEqcWG/enriquemal.mp4



pues lo ha dejado moñeko, no se puede ir de chulo con esta gente en plan que le dices a mi mujer....su mujer se defiende solita.


----------



## César Borgia (26 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> No se ven los videos que he puesto del facebook del cani rumano en el que se ve que boxea desde que es niño y el otro en el que se le ve estrenando el mercedes nuevo.
> 
> 
> O se ha puesto el facebook en privado o los ha borrado, alguna rata chivata de aquí le ha hecho un soplo, por suerte descargué los videos.



Está recogiendo cable en las redes, el fc lo h puesto en modo privado...







Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## ominae (26 Jul 2022)

Night dijo:


> donde has estado este fin de semana? creo que es el hilo mas viral del finde en fc y burbuja shur
> 
> 
> 
> https://videos.files.wordpress.com/3rUEqcWG/enriquemal.mp4



es un CM politico, no lee el foro ni los mensajes, se limita a poner propaganda para sus intereses.


----------



## Bimmer (26 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Está recogiendo cable en las redes, el fc lo h puesto en modo privado...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Por suerte tengo descargado todo su facebook, mañana vuelvo a publicar esos vídeos.


----------



## perrosno (26 Jul 2022)

El cani me importa una puta mierda, ojalá le emplumen eso sí.


Lo que nos importa es el remero Enrique ¿Cómo acabó?


----------



## Dj Puesto (26 Jul 2022)

Ese es el tema, el cani este en el fondo debió de ver por su calle que Enrique era un parguela, al que se le ha aparecido la virgen es a él, llega a pegarle a un gorila un puñetazo y no lo tumba y se queda con el coche abollado entero y sin cabeza, los que defienden la técnica son los que no se han visto en una pelea callejera en su puta vida. Mismamente el empujón del tal Enrique con una pared detrás o un bordillo, lo que sea puede ser fatal, el mismo gesto de salir del coche ya es una temeridad si no estás seguro de a lo que te enfrentas, lo único que le ha echado el canijo es huevos de dar la primera hostia y le ha salido bien. Los cementerios están llenos de valientes cuya historia no se viralizó porque era el resultado esperado.

Se le está elevando al tío este a la categoría de super estrella cuando igual es un manta boxeando, yo creo que los que defienden que un tipo así puede tumbar a moles del doble de peso y altura lo que tienen es un complejo de bajitos sino no me lo explico, lo que ocurre en el vídeo pasa 1 de cada 50 veces, curiosamente todos los vídeos que ves de este tipo son hostias relativamente a traición que el otro no se espera porque baja la guardia literal y figuradamente.....


----------



## Bimmer (26 Jul 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> El cani me importa una puta mierda, ojalá le emplumen eso sí.
> 
> 
> Lo que nos importa es el remero Enrique ¿Cómo acabó?




Al cani le ha importado mucho, pues ha ocultado las pruebas que lo delatan al poner en modo privado su facebook.


Sobre Enrique no se sabe nada, en forocoches uno dijo que está bien pero otro dijo que está en coma. Lo que es muy raro es que el ayuntamiento no se haya pronunciado y que ningún medio de comunicación se haya hecho eco de la noticia.


----------



## Dj Puesto (26 Jul 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> El cani me importa una puta mierda, ojalá le emplumen eso sí.
> 
> 
> Lo que nos importa es el remero Enrique ¿Cómo acabó?



Al parecer está bien, la sangre no era de la nariz ni tiene derrame cerebral ni coma ni nada de lo que decían, puñetazo en la mandíbula y a dormir a los 3 días con hielo ya ni duele, pero aparatoso en el momento sobre todo con charos gritando y añadiendo dramatismo.


----------



## perrosno (26 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Al cani le ha importado mucho, pues ha ocultado las pruebas que lo delatan al poner en modo privado su facebook.
> 
> 
> Sobre Enrique no se sabe nada, en forocoches uno dijo que está bien pero otro dijo que está en coma. Lo que es muy raro es que el ayuntamiento no se haya pronunciado y que ningún medio de comunicación se haya hecho eco de la noticia.



La mass sólo lo hubiera dicho si hubiese sido un ataque xenofobo, machista, racista y esas monsergas. No esperes ver ningún ataque al remero medio.
Por cierto, esto que sería ¿*Remerofobia*? Habrá que sacar una palabra para los ataques a los que mantenemos en sistema para que siga viviendo de puta madre toda la escoria.


----------



## Turbomax (26 Jul 2022)

Creo que es un bulo pero dicen que Enrique ha dejado a su mujer y se ha liado con el rumano


----------



## perrosno (26 Jul 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Al parecer está bien, la sangre no era de la nariz ni tiene derrame cerebral ni coma ni nada de lo que decían, puñetazo en la mandíbula y a dormir a los 3 días con hielo ya ni duele, pero aparatoso en el momento sobre todo con charos gritando y añadiendo dramatismo.



No es lo que dice el de arriba, queremos de saber.

Gente de la zona, manifestaos!!!


----------



## Turbomax (26 Jul 2022)

Lo peor de todo es que al niñato rumano le han ofrecido contrato para boxeo, segun comentan con Top Rank


----------



## notorius.burbujo (26 Jul 2022)

Molaria hacer un club de la lucha forero y quedar para darnos de ostias sin saber nuestros nicks, con pseudonimo. Primero provincial, y luego ya nacional.

Luego podriamos colgar los videos y hacer una web de apuestas.


----------



## Bimmer (26 Jul 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> lo único que le ha echado el canijo es huevos de dar la primera hostia y le ha salido bien




Huevos no le ha echado, le ha echado mucha psicología, se ha fijado en el lenguaje corporal de Enrique y le ha psicoanalizado en milesimas de segundo. En los segundos que ve que Enrique va a ir a por él, en el momento que ve que Enrique no aparta enseguida a su mujer y no se tira a su cuello como una hiena, en ese momento ya tiene analizada la situación, en esas fracciones de segundo sabe que Enrique no solo no se ha visto en una parecida sino que el hombre no tiene intención alguna de arrancarle la cabeza, y es ahí cuando el hijo de puta suelta el : "¡Vamos vamos!", y se pone en posición de pelea, lo que pasa a continuación ya lo hemos visto todos.



La película hubiera sido muy difente si Enrique aparta a su mujer enseguida incluso tirándola al suelo y a continuación se hubiera tirado encima del cani rumano para que una vez encima de él, le hubiera dado la somanta de hostias que tanto necesita y que lamentablemente todavía no ha recibido.



El lenguaje corporal es clave para todo, hasta para ligar.


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Jul 2022)

angel2929 dijo:


> Una foto en la matrícula y ya sabes dónde vive para rallarle el coche de venganza o un vídeo avergonzandolo De ser pobre en sus redes sociales es mejor que acabar vegetal o en la cárcel



Le ha dejado echo un vegetal por defender a su mujer y su negocio de el. Si le pilla rayandole el coche lo mata. Ademas seguro que lo tiene a todo riesgo.

El caso es tener siempre las de perder con esta gentuza


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Jul 2022)

Si fueseis juez que sentencia dictariais en este caso?


----------



## notorius.burbujo (26 Jul 2022)

Seguro que no es @Markkus ?


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (26 Jul 2022)

Estas cosas pasan cuando en vez de ir dos camareros a hablar van un camarero y una camarera, que fue quién calentó la situación.
El otro como buen caballero blanco corrió hacia el rumano porque habria insultado a la locadelcoño no sé si para intimidar o para darle y el tío este, que tonto no es y sabe de boxeo, lo mandó a dormir (no sé si con un puño americano o con sus propias manos).

Vamos que Enrique es un pringado del copón por múltiples razones.


----------



## Jonasier (26 Jul 2022)

Refused dijo:


> Hace 20 o 30 años, cuando España aún era un lugar decente para vivir y todos éramos mucho más felices, a estas horas tendría Enrique a 15 o 20 paisanos del pueblo llamándole a su casa y diciéndole: "Enrique, no hace falta que pongas denuncia, vamos a buscar al tío ese al pueblo de al lado".
> 
> Pero esa España ya no volverá.



Amen

Recuerdo de pequeño, en una típica feria de pueblo, volver pronto a casa de mi abuela y encontrarnos 2 maleantes robandole el radiocassette al coche de mi primo, y un par mas de la calle.
Salieron por patas, pero al bajar a la caseta corriendo para contarselo, le falto tiempo a mi primo para reunir a 4-5 y salir tras ellos.

Recuerdo acostarme y ya tarde, llegar mi padre a casa, preguntarle que había pasado,”ya los han enganchado, en una era cerca de tal”.

Y que a gusto que se duerme, cuando se hace justicia..


----------



## MAESE PELMA (26 Jul 2022)

enano maricón


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Jul 2022)

¿qué se sabe de la víctima? ¿que lesion tuvo finalmente?


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (26 Jul 2022)

Pero mira que es subnornal: en absoluto he hablado de mujeres. No sabes cómo escapar al ridículo que haces y pasas a inventarte de nuevo cosas que no he dicho ni remotamente. 

El rebuzno de un (1) indiviuo no está mal pero hasts un inepto entiende que un(1) no crea norma.

Anda pon aquí los nombres de jugadores de rugby y fisioculturistas ganadores de la UFC:


________________

De momento: canijo fofo se cepilla a tipo que le saca una cabeza en 2 segundos.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (26 Jul 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿qué se sabe de la víctima? ¿que lesion tuvo finalmente?




Ese puñetazo le habrá provocado una lesión cervical , tendra un latigazo y quizas alguna protusion o hernia además de por supuesto las evidentes en mandíbula/cara, a lo que hay que sumar el golpe de la caida. 

Es imposible que esté bien aunque un coma también parece difícil.


----------



## Lemavos (26 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Si fueseis juez que sentencia dictariais en este caso?



A la cárcel mínimo 6 años sin salir.

Y pagar al hostelero 50 k limpios después de impuestos.


----------



## jlmmin37 (26 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Si fueseis juez que sentencia dictariais en este caso?



Trabajos forzados para el rumano durante 10 años, si Enrique muere cadena perpetua con trabajos forzados.


----------



## estupeharto (26 Jul 2022)

Xsiano dijo:


> Macho pues lo primerito que se aprende cuando boxeas es a medir las distancias y justamente pasaria lo que has visto en el video con Enrique, no tiene ni puta idea encima va corriendo se suma su fueza y la del puñetazo, Pero ademas aunque fuera el enano quien ataca y si sabe como pegar no digo que tenga pegada, cosa que no tiene todo el mundo, solo con saber pegar Enrique no tiene nada que hacer contra el enano ese. Porque no tiene ni puta idea de pelear como el 99% de tios que hay en la calle.



Efectivamente es así. Yo he tenido peleas y he dado ostias y patadas de ko. Fin en segundos.
Y la mayoría de los vídeos que se ven de peleas no tienen ni fuerza ni técnica ni nada, parecen patos mareados y aún así se lanzan al ruedo. En fin.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (26 Jul 2022)

pero quien es la mujer de enrique al final? 
la que graba o la que se mete al medio a entorpecer
mucho me parece que enrique se lleva la ostia por culpa de la mujer que ni siquiera era su charo


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (26 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Si fueseis juez que sentencia dictariais en este caso?



Como en los buenos y viejos tiempos, de cabeza al gulag.

El y su familia, para que aprendan a criar hijos.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (26 Jul 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Efectivamente es así. Yo he tenido peleas y he dado ostias y patadas de ko. Fin en segundos.
> Y la mayoría de los vídeos que se ven de peleas no tienen ni fuerza ni técnica ni nada, parecen patos mareados y aún así se lanzan al ruedo. En fin.




Hoy en dia con teléfonos inteligentes en el bolsillo es muy mala idea ponerse a repartir con conocimiento de causa ya no es como antes que desaparecerias et voila.


----------



## Von Steiner (26 Jul 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> No es pasarse un poco decir que el hostelero da asco? Es cierto que es agresivo y pretende golpear al joven, pero al menos se lleva una lección, dejémoslo ahí



Igual me explique mal, el asco me lo produce el que hace el simpa


----------



## romeoalfa (26 Jul 2022)

No lo tirarán de España, eso seguro


----------



## Dj Puesto (26 Jul 2022)

A ancianos es otro tema, de todos modos lo peor es la hostia que se da la gente al caer de espaldas , un viejo se mareo cayó de espaldas y un charco de sangre que para que, desconozco que fue de él la ambulancia se presentó rápido pero....


----------



## estupeharto (26 Jul 2022)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> Hoy en dia con teléfonos inteligentes en el bolsillo es muy mala idea ponerse a repartir con conocimiento de causa ya no es como antes que desaparecerias et voila.



Ya. Yo hablo de hace años. Ya hace tiempo que me guardo de meterme en líos, no llevan a nada y te puedes buscar bastantes problemas.
Si no queda otra pues se actúa, pero es muy fácil evitar los problemas.


----------



## Refused (26 Jul 2022)

El problema de los puñetazos que te dejan KO, muchas veces no es tanto el puñetazo como caer a plomo y darse en la cabeza con un bordillo o algo que tenga punta o cualquier cosa de essa. 
Enrique ha tenido suerte en ese sentido por que parece que estaban en un descampado de tierra, seguramente el pobre abuelo, al caer sobre el pavimento no tuvo tanta suerte.

Recuerdo hace años un caso de un chaval en una zona de terrazas (creo que por el sur) que un portero le dio a traición y encima el chaval iba borracho y cayó a plomo sobre su nuca. Recuerdo del video que el ruido de la ostia era terrible, pero el ruido de la cabeza contra el cemento ya se intuía que no iba a acabar bien. El video ya se comento por aqui tambien.

Al final estuvo 3 o 4 meses en coma y despues quedo un poco moñeco: aprender a volver a andar y esas mierdas.
Por cierto, si no recuerdo mal ese portero también era rumano o búlgaro o alguna mierda de por elli.


----------



## Galvani (26 Jul 2022)

Si ese mierda de metro y medio puede hacer eso... ¿Un tío entrenado de 180?


----------



## LangostaPaco (26 Jul 2022)

Y Enrique? Esta vegetal? Poned la cara de la Charo que metió cizaña también es responsable


----------



## Galvani (26 Jul 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Si el grandullón sabe aprovechar las suyas (peso, fuerza, mayor distancia de pegada, etc) no hay ningún tipo de color. Por algo existen las categorías en los deportes de ese tipo.
> 
> Saludos.



Si uno sabe boxeo y otro no, no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## estupeharto (26 Jul 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Y el alcance que tiene el abuelo para lo pequeño que es



Pilla al cani y lo avía


----------



## César Borgia (26 Jul 2022)

El tal Enrique debe estar hospitalizado y el hospital está obligado a hacer parte de lesiones aunque la víctima no quiera, el rumano se la va a comer si o sí.


----------



## Azote87 (26 Jul 2022)

Ese puñetazo y encima de un boxeador debería considerarse como intento de asesinato , con mínimo 3-4 años de prisión efectivos


----------



## Tanchus (26 Jul 2022)

Tiro en la nuca, cuneta y arreglado. Un hijo de puta menos y España un poco más limpia.


----------



## Roque III (26 Jul 2022)

sensei_returns dijo:


> No te creo JAJAJAJA Eso tiene que ser bulo por cojones



Confirmo que eso es bulo


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (26 Jul 2022)

Es Rumano o Chino ?


----------



## malibux (26 Jul 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El tal Enrique debe estar hospitalizado y el hospital está obligado a hacer parte de lesiones aunque la víctima no quiera, el rumano se la va a comer si o sí.



No creo que haya acabado tan mal la cosa, buscando por noticias de ese pueblo no aparece nada. Si hubiera acabado en coma o así, habría trascendido.


----------



## estupeharto (26 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Golpes de mierda con muy poca fuerza. Con su edad tenía un golpe especial cuando hacía karate. Mawashi Empi Uchi cargando con todo el peso con media carrerilla. Doblaba el saco y movía al que lo estaba sujetando detrás.
> 
> Afortunadamente no he tenido que usarlo nunca, si no estaría en la cárcel por homicidio involuntario. El sensei me aconsejó que si no iba a competir no me federase para evitar problemas en una pelea (estar federado = uso de arma blanca).
> 
> taluec



No sé Rick.
Yo lo he vivido. Peleas, denuncias, juicios, estando federado. Y no fue considerado así.
Eso sí, en uno me comí indemnización, por mucho que fuera en defensa. Al final depende de quien te toque, pero si hay daños tienes las papeletas.


----------



## Megadave (26 Jul 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> Ese puñetazo y encima de un boxeador debería considerarse como intento de asesinato , con mínimo 3-4 años de prisión efectivos



Creo que sí es boxeador federado esa agresión cuenta como si fuera una agresión con arma blanca. Un amigo que practicaba Kick boxing me contó algo así. lo importante es como se encuentra Enrique, no he leído el hilo entero.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

Megadave dijo:


> Creo que sí es *boxeador federado esa agresión cuenta como si fuera una agresión con arma blanca*. Un amigo que practicaba Kick boxing me contó algo así. lo importante es como se encuentra Enrique, no he leído el hilo entero.



Cuenta seguro.

Conozco a un karateka kyokushinkai del gim al que iba hace ya muchos años, que en una pelea mató a un menda de un oi tsuki en todo el petxo. Estaba federado y le cayó una cojonuda.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (26 Jul 2022)

Rumanoide enano pero ciclado. Es de estos que vienen con la mentalidad post sovietica mafiosa corrupta. En este saco de mierda al que seguimos llamando pais, nos entra lo mejorcito de cada casa. 
Que estos putos suciatas y malfollad@s borreguistas sigan permitiendo la entrada de esta gentuza.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (26 Jul 2022)

Night dijo:


> donde has estado este fin de semana? creo que es el hilo mas viral del finde en fc y burbuja shur
> 
> 
> 
> https://videos.files.wordpress.com/3rUEqcWG/enriquemal.mp4



No lo había visto. Que asco da la inútil berreando. Qué tengo que hacer? pregunta luego, si ya hiciste bastante, que el otro se enciende porque nosequé que le dijo a su mujer el rumano, y luego los berridos ¿qué más quiere?

Lo mejor que se puede hacer es viralizar al rumano y que todos lo miren mal en todas partes y no le quieran atender en restaurantes y bares porque ¿Quien querría pringar para un proxeneta de medio pelo que no quiere pagar?


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

Abort&cospelo dijo:


> Rumanoide enano pero ciclado. Es de estos que vienen con la mentalidad post sovietica mafiosa corrupta. En este saco de mierda al que seguimos llamando pais, nos entra lo mejorcito de cada casa.
> Que estos putos suciatas y malfollad@s borreguistas sigan permitiendo la entrada de esta gentuza.



Una vez conocí a un cirujano medio ruso medio español (por parte de madre) a mediados de los 90.

Un tio cojonudo, de San Petersburgo, me contó que de pequeño (10-12 años) jugaban en la calle a darse de ostias en serio, aunque fueran amigos, y a veces apostaban cosas.


----------



## Murnau (26 Jul 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Estas cosas pasan cuando en vez de ir dos camareros a hablar van un camarero y una camarera, que fue quién calentó la situación.
> El otro como buen caballero blanco corrió hacia el rumano porque habria insultado a la locadelcoño no sé si para intimidar o para darle y el tío este, que tonto no es y sabe de boxeo, lo mandó a dormir (no sé si con un puño americano o con sus propias manos).
> 
> Vamos que Enrique es un pringado del copón por múltiples razones.



Solo resta añadir que probablemente ni la insultara. Típica situación españolada. Ya lo dijo uno el otro día en un hilo, que es algo que llevamos en el adn. Lo de perder los papeles por una charo. Yo no estoy de acuerdo, se puede evitar, no hace falta esperar a la próxima evolución del humano.

Añadiré una anécdota: salía del garaje a trabajar. Me veo un coche bloqueando la puta calle, no en doble fila, no apartado a un lado y dejando pasar con dificultad, no, en horizontal bloqueando toda la puta calle, como si quisiera dar la vuelta pero ahí se quedó. 7 y media de la mañana. Se baja una charo con torpeza y suelta un "que no salgooo ñeee". En esto que empiezo a decir mientras le miro el careto "esto es increíble". Se da la vuelta y se pone de palique. En esas le meto un pitazo. El "Enrique" de centro del coche mira y gesticula que ya se quita. La charo empieza a balbucear algo. Son putas charos, eso si que lo tienen en el adn incardinado, como dijo la puta momia. Paso por al lado y le digo a la charo que te den por culo. Obviamente no es el mismo caso, en esta situación que relato es una charo buscaproblemas, que es lo más habitual, pero el Enrique de esta anécdota supo ver que la charo podía hacerle comer hostias gratis.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (26 Jul 2022)

*ME CAGO EN ESOS PUTOS RUMAAAAAAAAAANOS HIJOS DE PUUUUUUUUUUUUTAAAAAA*


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> *ME CAGO EN ESOS PUTOS RUMAAAAAAAAAANOS HIJOS DE PUUUUUUUUUUUUTAAAAAA*



Dj Syto en concierto


taluec


----------



## Murnau (26 Jul 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> Ya hay que ser sucnormal para dedicarse al trapicheo e ir fardando por redes sociales de cochazos cuando no puedes demostrar una fuente legítima de ingresos
> 
> Pero veo que es gitanoide. Ni Hacienda ni los Caballero cabalero lo investigarán, no vaya a ser que les digan rasistas



No va a ser por el racismo, es habitual de antes del "racismo". Y lo será después del "racismo".


----------



## bladu (26 Jul 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> No, peso 88-90 kilos pero levantó del suelo más de 240 kilos de pesas y he arrastrado piedras de 850 kilos con golpes de cadera...
> 
> En ese bar el tipo vino tras de mi a pegarme, yo sali del bar y de reojo vi su brazo detrás mio con malas intenciones...
> Como el hueco de la puerta del bar era justo del tamaño de mis piernas me lance de espaldas a la puerta y le pille el brazo, luego como en una prensa lo mantuve pillado minutos mientras la gente del bar intentaba abrir la puerta...
> ...



Eres un crack. Cuidate tronco


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

QuiqueCamoiras dijo:


> Es Rumano o Chino ?



rasgos neanderthales = tremendas ostias


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (26 Jul 2022)

Megadave dijo:


> Creo que sí es boxeador federado esa agresión cuenta como si fuera una agresión con arma blanca. Un amigo que practicaba Kick boxing me contó algo así. lo importante es como se encuentra Enrique, no he leído el hilo entero.



Eso de "cuenta como arma blanca" es una leyenda urbana palillera.

Se llama abuso de superioridad y ni remotamente es parecido a una agresión con arma blanca. 

Además obviamente hay que demostrar que se han usado esas técnicas y eso no es nada fácil, estar federado es un indicio pero nada más.


----------



## Registrador (26 Jul 2022)

Survival of the fittest


----------



## djvan (26 Jul 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> cani rumano , joven con poca pinta de doblar el lomo y con mercedes de 50k …y la agencia tributaria como siempre .
> 
> a mí en una inspección me decían que un golf advance de 20k era un coche de súper lujo y que probablemente un cliente no lo declaraba todo ……



Efectivamente una panda de sinverguenzas todos.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Jul 2022)

Xsiano dijo:


> A mi ese video tambien me parece que tiene una mierda de tecnica, me supongo que ha mejorado con el tiempo porque hay se le ve casi un niño y con esa tecnica no deja KO a Enrique ni al panadero del pueblo.



El entrenamiento de karate haciendo bien los movimientos y los katas concentrando bien toda la fuerza es la base para ser luego un buen boxeador. Ademas en karate se aprende muy bien a medir la distancia y la velocidad de reacción.


----------



## Murnau (26 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Ser muy alto en una pelea puede ser una desventaja porque generalmente es mucho mas facil ver los golpes que tiran al tener mas desarrollo. Son mucho mas lentos.



No le estropees la película hombre, que esto es ejpaña. Aquí manda el postureo y el furgol. Eso si, después les dices que Corea la buena y la mala nos come porque el deporte nacional es el taekwondo y no el furgol, y te dicen que ñee.


----------



## alfamadrid (26 Jul 2022)

Pero que ha pasado con Enrique ? Como está ??? Qué lesiones tiene ??


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (26 Jul 2022)

la vida tiene varias etapas, hay una donde estar mazado mola mucho y darse de ostias se ve como algo normal, pero luego cuando llegas a una edad, si te has dedicado a arrastrar 850 kilos, en bancada levantas 120 kilos, peleas inutiles, palos en las costillas… pues tienes que convivir con lo que queda de tu cuerpo, con hernias, proteisis…. vosotros vereis si vale la pena enfatizar esta epoca o que te rompan el tabique por 10 euros.

es tan facil que alguien se eche la mano al bolsillo y te saque una mariposa y te la clave en la carotida, la misma facilidad con la que al enrique le han pegado un cañonazo en la nariz, o te sacan un puño americano.

ahora saldran machoman foreros que ellos tienen vision periferica y que saben guardar la distancia y todas esas cosas que la vida te enseña que confundir los deseos con la realidad puede ser fatal, es super rapido que te acuchillen alguna parte vital, y ya puedes pesar 200 kg que te caes redondo.


----------



## Bimmer (26 Jul 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿qué se sabe de la víctima? ¿que lesion tuvo finalmente?




De momento no se sabe nada, estoy por preguntar directamente a la víctima o algún allegado suyo por facebook porque es muy raro que ningún medio de comunicación haya publicado la noticia y que el ayuntamiento del pueblo en plenas fiestas que son no haya condenado el suceso.


----------



## Artedi (26 Jul 2022)

La venganza, demasiadas veces, no se sirve en absoluto.


----------



## jvega (26 Jul 2022)

Enrique ha hecho un ridículo hezpantouso le tiene que doler la cara, el cuerpo y el core asido truñado bien forte, le ha dao una lección brutal y humillante, el cazador cazado que vergoña tantos años de progresía y de pollos hormonaos como dijo el humahuaqueño aquel han dao sus frutos


----------



## jaimitoabogado (26 Jul 2022)

Yo por el simpa le metía una multa , pero por lo demás, no se le veía agresivo , posición calmada y solo ataca cuando viene el otro como un toro a pegarle .


----------



## Cognome (26 Jul 2022)

Un cerdito, redondito, con muslos de tía, que se imagina que está cachas. El Enrique podía haberlo matado perfectamente, la edad, reflejos lentos.


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Hilo original :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es oro en paño,pero en la mierda de pais que nos han dejado los hijos de puta de los langostos lo mismo le sale mas caro a usted que al mierdacanirumanovf.


----------



## lostsoul242 (26 Jul 2022)

Ni cotiza que uso puño americano o algo peor .
Pero de verdad no veis como se echa la mano al bolsillo de atras , suena algo metalico y despues dice "Vamos Venga" o algo asi y es cuando le engancha al otro que simplemente querria encararse? . Se sabe delincuente , se sabe enano , por eso aprende boxeo y no sale de casa sin un arma blanca como minimo . Pero todo esto le va a cambiar la vida ya sea por lo legal o por "otros medios" .
Un delincuente , un ladron y un homicidio en grado de tentativa . Espero que le caiga una gorda y si no que en Torrijos no pueda ni salir a la calle ya sin que lo apalicen entre 30 .
Conoci un caso similar de un moro en Navalcarnero solo que ese uso navaja y pincho en el abdomen a otro tipo al estilo "Enrique". El moro , meses despues , acabo paralitico tras una paliza entre 20 o 30 , no fueron los Caballeros pero puede que hubiera algun munipa de paisano ... (conocia a varios y se como opinan de los moros de ese pueblo) y nadie fue condenado por aquello , en los pueblos castellanos como Torrijos y Navalcarnero cuando alguien se pasa de listo ... viene la España negra que no tiene nada que envidiar a Sicilia .


----------



## Bimmer (26 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Si uno sabe boxeo y otro no, no hay nada que hacer.




Si hay algo que hacer :


----------



## angel2929 (26 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Si fueseis juez que sentencia dictariais en este caso?



15 años de cárcel y si muere en ese tiempo 20


----------



## zapatitos (26 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Si uno sabe boxeo y otro no, no hay nada que hacer.




Por eso se lo come entero el puño Enrique porque no tiene la más mínima noción de combate.

Saludos.


----------



## Megadave (26 Jul 2022)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> Eso de "cuenta como arma blanca" es una leyenda urbana palillera.
> 
> Se llama abuso de superioridad y ni remotamente es parecido a una agresión con arma blanca.
> 
> Además obviamente hay que demostrar que se han usado esas técnicas y eso no es nada fácil, estar federado es un indicio pero nada más.



Tener un vídeo grabado igual demuestra que ha usado esas técnicas, a mi me suda la polla, el que me contó esa movida era un tío de broncas semanales y cuando se federó dejó las peleas callejeras al día siguiente. Al enano coñón le espera una temporada en la cárcel y espero que Enrique este bien y no el puto saco de mierda rumano.


----------



## BeninExpress (26 Jul 2022)

A ver.. se ve a leguas que al puto retaco estrogenado del rumano le han partido la boca en más de una ocasión. Me atrevería incluso a decir que hasta le han roto más de una vez el culo con esa pinta de amanerado que tiene.

Sí, también hay maricones que hacen boxeo por la mañana y les llenan el culo de lefa por la noche. No sería ni el primer julandrón que hace pesas y boxeo, ni el último.

Por eso sobrereacciona sacando un puño americano del bolsillo y pegando un buen castañazo en cuanto puede, porque su mente le dice: "macho, otra vez nos van a dar la del pulpo". El tío le pega el hostiazo al Enrique no porque tenga nervios de acero o tenga suuuuper controlada la situación sino más bien todo lo contrario, da primero porque sabe por experiencia propia que es la única manera de que no le pongan el culo como un bebedero de patos. Es el miedo lo que hace que el rumano pierda los papeles de esa manera tan estúpida. Cualquier persona curtida en mil y una batallas sabe que lo que hace el enano coñón tiene un 99% de probabilidades de llevarte al hospital medio muerto pues en situaciones así no sería de extrañar que el tal Enrique tuviera un hijo veinteañero o un hermano que al ver a su padre/hermano moñeco total se le fuera la pinza y matara al rumano a bocaos. De hecho si os fijáis el "novio" que sale del coche a regañadientes y sin mucho brío parece que va pensando "joer nen, otra vez lo van a poner mirando a Cuenca por bocazas..".

Que el rumanescu es chapero ni cotiza.


----------



## jvega (26 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Si fueseis juez que sentencia dictariais en este caso?



Victoria limpia para el rumano Enrique paga la cena


----------



## yastly (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## DarkNight (26 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Hilo original :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Qué pena que viva en Toledo. Estos desafíos me ponen. Si viviera cerca, le desafiaba a una pelea.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (26 Jul 2022)

Megadave dijo:


> Tener un vídeo grabado igual demuestra que ha usado esas técnicas, a mi me suda la polla, el que me contó esa movida era un tío de broncas semanales y cuando se federó dejó las peleas callejeras al día siguiente. Al enano coñón le espera una temporada en la cárcel y espero que Enrique este bien y no el puto saco de mierda rumano.



Si lo dices por este caso no, el puñetazo puede ser afortunado y no se ve bien cómo le da, en base a un golpe no se puede concluir nada.

Lo de federarse si no compites más allá de inter clubs se hace por el seguro, es tan fácil como contratarte tú un seguro y ya no te hace falta federarte así que no se entiende muy bien eso que explicas, el que va al gimnasio para poder hostiarse no va dejando rastros.


----------



## Galvani (26 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Si hay algo que hacer :
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1136578



Si no eres experto en manejar una navaja te colocan un puñetazo igual. No le da tiempo a nada.


----------



## Kubernet0 (26 Jul 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Qué pena que viva en Toledo. Estos desafíos me ponen. Si viviera cerca, le desafiaba a una pelea.



Jajaja. Yo iría simplemente por las Jajas


----------



## Kenpos (26 Jul 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> A ver.. se ve a leguas que al puto retaco estrogenado del rumano le han partido la boca en más de una ocasión. Me atrevería incluso a decir que hasta le han roto más de una vez el culo con esa pinta de amanerado que tiene.
> 
> Sí, también hay maricones que hacen boxeo por la mañana y les llenan el culo de lefa por la noche. No sería ni el primer julandrón que hace pesas y boxeo, ni el último.
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo. Reacciona así por dos motivos:

1) Es un subnormal sin nada en la cabeza e incapaz de planificar a largo plazo o controlar sus impulsos, y lo peor:
2) Se sabe impune porque habrá entrado y salido de comisaría más veces que los que trabajan en ella. No tiene ningún miedo a las consecuencias de comportarse como un salvaje, porque ha visto muchas veces antes que puede hacer lo que le salga de la puta polla y aquí no pasa nada.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (26 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Una vez conocí a un cirujano medio ruso medio español (por parte de madre) a mediados de los 90.
> 
> Un tio cojonudo, de San Petersburgo, me contó que de pequeño (10-12 años) jugaban en la calle a darse de ostias en serio, aunque fueran amigos, y a veces apostaban cosas.



Es que esta gente viene de otro mundo, bastante mas duro y jodido que de lo que estamos acostumbrados. Alli eso de la indulgencia no existe, vienen de un entorno en el que si te pasas de ralla o vas de sobrado por la vida siendo un mindundi te acaba pasando factura.


----------



## BeninExpress (26 Jul 2022)

Kenpos dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Reacciona así por dos motivos:
> 
> 1) Es un subnormal sin nada en la cabeza e incapaz de planificar a largo plazo o controlar sus impulsos, y lo peor:
> 2) Se sabe impune porque habrá entrado y salido de comisaría más veces que los que trabajan en ella.



Es una opción pero por experiencia te digo que en las peleas que he tenido o he asistido normalmente el que pierde primero los papeles es el que tiene más miedo de los dos. En este hilo y en el del vídeo de ayer poco menos que se encumbra al rumano como una especie de Mike Tyson combinado con Jason Statham y nada más lejos de la realidad.

El que está habituado a vérselas en situaciones como la del vídeo en primer lugar no se habría bajado del coche, de primero del manual de @AYN RANDiano2, pero es que en segundo lugar no habría respondido de manera tan desproporcionada a un par de empujones y "eeeh eeeeeeh". Vamos, hasta la puta de las tetorras de la piscina de La Moraleja tuvo más temple que el puto enano mariposón.

El rumanescu no pensó ni un solo segundo en las nefastas consecuencias de su leñazo a traición.. desde que viniera un familiar de Enrique hecho una furia con una barra de hierro y te dejara en el sitio.. hasta que le quemaran el coche ése tan bonito que se ha ganado a base de mamar pollas de viejos de La Sagra.. el resultado de pegarle a un tipo que está acompañado por seis o siete personas más siempre es impredecible por muchas pajas mentales que os hagáis ahora, y si encima el que pega primero va en desventaja numérica denota que no tiene muchas luces.

Todo esto por no mencionar que en ese sitio donde vive ya no va a poder pasearse tan alegremente con sus BMW, su ropita y sus relojitos.

Muy listo sí. Un estratega que es el colega.


----------



## DarkNight (26 Jul 2022)

Kubernet0 dijo:


> Jajaja. Yo iría simplemente por las Jajas



De acuerdo, pero no traigas contigo a ninguna Charo. Porque empiezan a gritar, llorar y berrear, y eso en una pelea DISTRAE y desconcentra la hostia.


----------



## Kartoffeln (26 Jul 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> La montaña si quiere lo destroza, y este es un campeón de mundo. Ahora bien te digo en un combate reglado aun así McGregor le gana por puntos igual que le ganó Floyd , y esto son combates reglados en pelea callejera un tío como Mcgregor contra ese bicho lo único que puede hacer es huir, lo engancha una vez y lo defenestra contra el suelo.



Floyd no le ganó a los puntos sino por KO técnico.


----------



## Kartoffeln (26 Jul 2022)

No olvidemos los clásicos










El Chivi-Me cago en esos putos rumanos | Lyric video - VidLii


No busco ofender a nadie con este video/tema.




www.vidlii.com


----------



## César Borgia (27 Jul 2022)

Las converse plataforma de tía porque las lleva ¿Por qué pierde más aceite que el bmw o porque es un retaco?


----------



## Bimmer (27 Jul 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Si no eres experto en manejar una navaja te colocan un puñetazo igual. No le da tiempo a nada.




No se trata de ser experto sino de las intenciones que se tengan, si alguien como Enrique saca una navaja, acaba ko igual, si un Juanito como el del Real Madrid saca una navaja, hasta McGregor acabaría como un colador.


----------



## daesrd (27 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Hilo original :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lops carros son suyos o sólo los u usado para la fotico?? Pregunto


----------



## Kartoffeln (27 Jul 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Y el alcance que tiene el abuelo para lo pequeño que es



El abuelo fue campeón de italia de su peso, sabía lo que hacía, el otro un notas con coleta.


----------



## Meñakoz (27 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Si fueseis juez que sentencia dictariais en este caso?



UN delito de estafa leve si no supera el simpa los 400€, luego unos antecedentes penales que prescribirán a los 6 meses.
La pelea sería una legítima defensa propia justificada intentando repeler la agresión.


----------



## Turbomax (27 Jul 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Molaria hacer un club de la lucha forero y quedar para darnos de ostias sin saber nuestros nicks, con pseudonimo. Primero provincial, y luego ya nacional.
> 
> Luego podriamos colgar los videos y hacer una web de apuestas.



Y cuál sería la primera regla??


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (27 Jul 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> UN delito de estafa leve si no supera el simpa los 400€, luego unos antecedentes penales que prescribirán a los 6 meses.
> La pelea sería una legítima defensa propia justificada intentando repeler la agresión.



y las lesiones?


----------



## Meñakoz (27 Jul 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> y las lesiones?



Lesiones a costa del pobre Enrique.


----------



## Dj Puesto (27 Jul 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Floyd no le ganó a los puntos sino por KO técnico.



"Técnicamente" así es pero tras una barbaridad de asaltos que eso más que un combate de boxeo pareció el pilla pilla, su estrategia efectiva, ganó, se llevó la millonada pero un espectáculo un poco lamentable tener a un tío que se supone que es el n.º 1 del boxeo a la defensiva todo el combate, al final e otro estaba exhausto y empezó a encajar golpes.


----------



## PACOJONES (27 Jul 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> No se que decirte, el cani se puede librar por defensa propia pero que Enrique lo pelee igual. Nos quitamos a un tipo así de la calle.
> 
> A Enrique no le pueden imputar nada aunque su actitud de ir a por el cani porque sabe dios que le dijo a la mujer, agura que tambien es un poco gallito y violento.
> 
> Pero vamos, en el vídeo no se ve nada ilegal de Enrique por lo que el cani no le puede denunciar por nada, así que adelante.



NI IDEA,creo que un abogado lo aclarara mejor


----------



## Turbomax (27 Jul 2022)

Von Steiner dijo:


> Igual me explique mal, el asco me lo produce el que hace el simpa



No te has enterado aún que el que hace el simpa es el Rumano ?? Que te ha hecho el pobre Enrique????


----------



## Kartoffeln (27 Jul 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> "Técnicamente" así es pero tras una barbaridad de asaltos que eso más que un combate de boxeo pareció el pilla pilla, su estrategia efectiva, ganó, se llevó la millonada pero un espectáculo un poco lamentable tener a un tío que se supone que es el n.º 1 del boxeo a la defensiva todo el combate, al final e otro estaba exhausto y empezó a encajar golpes.



McGregor es mucho más grande y joven que Floyd, no querrías que lo tumbara de un ko en el primer asalto. Mayweather siempre ha boxeado a la defensiva, es el mejor de la historia defensivamente, simplemente jugó con él, como ha hecho con otros boxeadores de verdad, para hacer durar el espectáculo y cuando se puso en serio le partió los morros al irlandés aún sin haber tenido jamás una gran pegada (y menos con 40 y pico años).


----------



## Turbomax (27 Jul 2022)

Roque III dijo:


> Confirmo que eso es bulo



y tú que sabes ?


----------



## Turbomax (27 Jul 2022)

QuiqueCamoiras dijo:


> Es Rumano o Chino ?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1136526



Es turcochinado hijo de la tia Horda madre de @eL PERRO


----------



## Dj Puesto (27 Jul 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> UN delito de estafa leve si no supera el simpa los 400€, luego unos antecedentes penales que prescribirán a los 6 meses.
> La pelea sería una legítima defensa propia justificada intentando repeler la agresión.



La legítima defensa no es así, ni por definición ni por como la aplican realmente. Para empezar hay un factor clave y es que el rumano se baja del coche, en cualquier discusión de tráfico si te bajas del coche aceptas el resultado de lo que pueda venir después, has salido a pelearte así que de legítima defensa nada.

Luego la legítima defensa debe de ser proporcional, si el otro te grita tu le gritas, si el otro te empuja tu le puedes empujar, también podía haberse asustado el rumano y haberle pegado 2 escopetazos pero... a todas luces es excesiva su legítima defensa, se puede apreciar un atenuante pero nunca una eximente.

La legítima defensa en España está construida de forma que tu tienes que poner la otra mejilla, te dejas zurrar y ya luego si eso te defiendes pero quien suelta el primer cañonazo pierde así de injusto es.

Luego lo peor de todo es que lo que son las lesiones es puramente resultadista, si verdaderamente Enrique está bien y se ha llevado solo la mandíbula y unas cicatrices:

-3 o 4 días de perjuicio moderado por la mandíbula
-3 o 4 días de perjuicio leve por las heridas.

Unos 500€ y da gracias, y si no le causa ninguna lesión aparente que por definición solo son lesiones las que necesitan tratamiento médico/quirúrgico pues incluso puede ser maltrato de obra que la pena de multa es irrisoria y sin indemnización , pero esto solo sería un empujón, un tortazo o un puñetazo en alguna zona que no cause ni moratón.


----------



## SPQR (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dj Puesto (27 Jul 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> McGregor es mucho más grande y joven que Floyd, no querrías que lo tumbara de un ko en el primer asalto. Mayweather siempre ha boxeado a la defensiva, es el mejor de la historia defensivamente, simplemente jugó con él, como ha hecho con otros boxeadores de verdad, para hacer durar el espectáculo y cuando se puso en serio le partió los morros al irlandés aún sin haber tenido jamás una gran pegada (y menos con 40 y pico años).



Ciertamente está claro que no podía entrar en el juego de McGregor porque saldría perdiendo donde discrepo es en el espectáculo, en MMA si habría sido espectacular pero floyd no habría durado ni 5 minutos , las reglas del boxeo favorecen estas cosas, pero Floyd jamás habría peleado en MMA porque sabe lo que hay, ni abrazos ni tiempo para recuperarse de conmociones ni nada de nada, se le tira encima y adios, seguramente lo habría ganado por sumisión pero creo que a patadas lo habría cosido y en suelo presumiblemente es muy superior.


----------



## algala (27 Jul 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> La legítima defensa no es así, ni por definición ni por como la aplican realmente. Para empezar hay un factor clave y es que el rumano se baja del coche, en cualquier discusión de tráfico si te bajas del coche aceptas el resultado de lo que pueda venir después, has salido a pelearte así que de legítima defensa nada.
> 
> Luego la legítima defensa debe de ser proporcional, si el otro te grita tu le gritas, si el otro te empuja tu le puedes empujar, también podía haberse asustado el rumano y haberle pegado 2 escopetazos pero... a todas luces es excesiva su legítima defensa, se puede apreciar un atenuante pero nunca una eximente.
> 
> ...



Eso que usted dice es una opción, pero todo depende que como se levante ese día su señoria.


----------



## Dj Puesto (27 Jul 2022)

algala dijo:


> Eso que usted dice es una opción, pero todo depende que como se levante ese día su señoria.



Correcto, si dejas a 10 jueces sin ninguna influencia externa que pongan la sentencia te pondrán 10 sentencias totalmente dispares, lo de literatura y doctrina jurídica está muy bien para discutir, la realidad es que en cualquier juicio estás vendido al azar.


----------



## Bimmer (27 Jul 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> Lops carros son suyos o sólo los u usado para la fotico?? Pregunto




En las fotos del facebook salía usándolos, conduciéndolos, lavándolos, etc, y en uno de los videos sale en el concesionario quitándole el mantel de coche nuevo al mercedes en Enero de 2021, por lo que si, son suyos. También se le ve que gasta ropa cara, relojes etc, y que oficialmente curra en una empresa de cárnicas, y aún así el hijo de puta hace un simpa con un bmw nuevo enfrente del bar y en la cara de los hosteleros, y lo remata agrediendo brutalmente al que le ha hecho la cena minutos antes.


En un país serio ese delincuente estaría sentenciado a pena de muerte.


----------



## Turbomax (27 Jul 2022)

Cognome dijo:


> Un cerdito, redondito, con muslos de tía, que se imagina que está cachas. El Enrique podía haberlo matado perfectamente, la edad, reflejos lentos.



A que eso no se lo dirías al rumano a cara ? A que no?


----------



## Cosme Oriol (27 Jul 2022)

No visteis la última de Canelo no? Como bien han dicho no separan los pesos en deportes de pelea por gusto


----------



## Xsiano (27 Jul 2022)

SPQR dijo:


>



TEMAZOOOOO.


----------



## Turbomax (27 Jul 2022)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> No visteis la última de Canelo no? Como bien han dicho no separan los pesos en deportes de pelea por gusto



Eran de la misma categoría. Los dos dieron 175 libras, osease que ambos eran semipesados.

que quieres decir ?


----------



## Cosme Oriol (27 Jul 2022)

Turbomax dijo:


> A que eso no se lo dirías al rumano a cara ? A que no?



A esa mierda no hay que decirle nada solo cortarles los dedos de una mano


Turbomax dijo:


> Eran de la misma categoría. Los dos dieron 175 libras, osease que ambos eran semipesados.
> 
> que quieres decir ?



Joder pero canelo no estaba en su peso natural y aún del peso había un diferencia de tamaño considerable


----------



## Xsiano (27 Jul 2022)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> No visteis la última de Canelo no? Como bien han dicho no separan los pesos en deportes de pelea por gusto



Si claro en boxeadores top en el mundo. Tu en que top estas? en el top de los Enriquessss ENRIQUE CARIÑOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Turbomax (27 Jul 2022)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> A esa mierda no hay que decirle nada solo cortarles los dedos de una mano
> 
> 
> Joder pero canelo no estaba en su peso natural y aún del peso había un diferencia de tamaño considerable



todavía nos zurra el rumano verás tú ….

Bivol tampoco estaba en su peso natural, da 168 libras fácil…..

en realidad Canelo es un 160 así que llevas razón


----------



## Turbomax (27 Jul 2022)

Xsiano dijo:


> Si claro en boxeadores top en el mundo. Tu en que top estas? en el top de los Enriquessss ENRIQUE CARIÑOOOO!!!!!!



Enriqueeee hijo


----------



## Cosme Oriol (27 Jul 2022)

Xsiano dijo:


> Si claro en boxeadores top en el mundo. Tu en que top estas? en el top de los Enriquessss ENRIQUE CARIÑOOOO!!!!!!



Yo estoy en el top donde no le río la gracia a un cani rumano que con dos coches que valen 100000 pavos pagados del vicio de yonkis a los UE suministra encima se va sin pagar jodiendo a un español que reclamando lo suyo acaba siendo gravemente herido.

Al idiota ese y a otros tantos habría que empezar a aplicar el método de tortura documentada en video como escarmiento para el y advertencia a los demás.


----------



## Tales90 (27 Jul 2022)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Yo estoy en el top donde no le río la gracia a un cani rumano que con dos coches que valen 100000 pavos pagados del vicio de yonkis a los UE suministra encima se va sin pagar jodiendo a un español que reclamando lo suyo acaba siendo gravemente herido.
> 
> Al idiota ese y a otros tantos habría que empezar a aplicar el método de tortura documentada en video como escarmiento para el y advertencia a los demás.



Como los moros antiguamente a los ladrones se les cortaba una mano, llega la policía ha robado se saca la espada y se le corta una mano, y para casa. Al que mata a otro hombre salvo que sea en legítima defensa se le corta la cabeza.


----------



## Turbomax (27 Jul 2022)

Bien dicho Enrique cariño


----------



## Julc (27 Jul 2022)

No veas la pinta de chungo que tiene.
Vamos no me jodas, si es un crío atocinado con piel de bebé.
Ya tienen que ser parguelas en la ciudad en la que viva.


----------



## Turbomax (27 Jul 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Como los moros antiguamente a los ladrones se les cortaba una mano, llega la policía ha robado se saca la espada y se le corta una mano, y para casa. Al que mata a otro hombre salvo que sea en legítima defensa se le corta la cabeza.



entonces alguien tiene que matar al verdugo no ? Y a su vez alguien a ese alguien …. No?

coño lo raro es que no apliquen la ley del talión y se ahorren las vacunas !


----------



## nomah (27 Jul 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Me sigue pareciendo increíble lo haya dejado así semejante mico, el problema la puta mujera que estorba al Enrique , si el Enrique hubiese ido con intenciones de matarlo cuando va a por él le pega una patada que vuela por encima del coche. Dicen que no hay puño americano que son las llaves del coche lo que se saca del bolsillo para cerrarlo pero no sé, no tiene mucho sentido que cuando te van a pegar te lleves la mano al bolsillo para cerrar el coche que en todo caso puedes necesitarlo para huir.
> 
> Viendo como sangra a mi si me parece que ha usado un puño americano o algo para dar contundencia al puñetazo, joder que he hecho sparring con super pesados sin casco y ninguno me ha dejado moñeco de esa forma . si que es verdad que hay un mundo de pelear con guantes a puño limpio pero ese mico no tiene fuerza para dejar a un tio de esa manera sangrando como un gorrino y medio ido.



No es descabellado que usará las llaves a modo de puño americano.

Si metes lo dedos entra las anillas y deja una llave sobresalir entre los dedos es muy útil cuando un parguela viene a pegarte


----------



## Educo Gratis (27 Jul 2022)

Esto es lo que pasa cuando vas de chulo por la vida, cuando eres incapaz de controlar tus emociones y saltas a la mínima para demostrar hombría a la charo de turno, que es cuestión de tiempo que te topes con uno más chulo o más diestro que tú, en este caso se topó con un boxeador, y pues terminó knockeado al primer puñetazo.

Ahora no me hagais caso y seguid vacilando por ahí, que con total certeza terminareis como Quique.


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (27 Jul 2022)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> en los pueblos castellanos como Torrijos y Navalcarnero cuando alguien se pasa de listo ... viene la España negra que no tiene nada que envidiar a Sicilia .



Me lo creo

Me constan autenticas animaladas tipo vendetta


----------



## PERRUGAZO (27 Jul 2022)

60000€ y 40000€? Pero si tienen ambos 150cv y diesel  un puto quiero y no puedo de manual
Un puto e200d y un 418d Gran Coupe. Cepazos puto rumanoide vaya flipao.
A todo esto, ya estamos tardando en hacer limpia, y no solo de moros y panchos. Rumanoides y búlgaros también piden expulsiones a gritos.


----------



## greg_house (27 Jul 2022)

El ingeniero con opel. CorsA 

estos con coches premium


----------



## gilmour38 (27 Jul 2022)

Que hace esta escoria gastando recursos, el enano rumano, luego se extrañan de que Vox crezca. En mi país no quiero a esta chusma, me da igual el país.


----------



## gilmour38 (27 Jul 2022)

Viendo como esta la justicia, yo no sé, pero el que va a agredir es Enrique, igual la broma le sale cara. Es de risa este país. Madre mía, la hostia duele, pero que te la pegue un tío que mide menos que un ecuatoriano con enanismo, si que jode.


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (27 Jul 2022)

El copiloto baja manso del BMW cuando así como assí el Enrique se cruza. Se enfila para el rumano gritandole "pero tu miras a mi mujer". Los colegas intentan frenarlo pero nada, el de la Puebla de Montalban ya había tirado los dados.. El rumano Cosmin se pone a la defensiva y le larga un ostiazo al verse abordado.
Resultado: el Enrique mi amor se queda picha arriba.


Esperemos que Enrique se recupere pronto y que todo haya quedado en un susto.


----------



## Turbomax (27 Jul 2022)

Pero nadie comenta que el rumano tira una primera derecha fallida (o no)?

qué raro que nadie hable de eso , ya le había avisado de que se tenía que cuidar “el Enrique mi amor “


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (27 Jul 2022)

¡Jo! 40 paginas más las 60 y pico del fin de semana con la historia del Enrique mi amol.. Mirad que hemos puesto aquí vidrios de ostias: el del caraanchoa, el del podemita que vacila a segurata, el del que se cuela en los FGC,...y este del rumano ¿Qué tendrá el vidrio del rumano que escuece tanto aquí en el floro? A ver dejame adivinar ¿puede ser que levante tantos sarpullidos porque acaso es propietario de un.....?


----------



## Roque III (27 Jul 2022)

Turbomax dijo:


> y tú que sabes ?



Bastante más de lo que crees.


----------



## Turbomax (27 Jul 2022)

Roque III dijo:


> Bastante más de lo que crees.



pero por que ? Eres amigo suyo? Como está Enrique ?


----------



## juliojgo (27 Jul 2022)

gilmour38 dijo:


> Que hace esta escoria gastando recursos, el enano rumano, luego se extrañan de que Vox crezca. En mi país no quiero a esta chusma, me da igual el país.



En este caso creo que es irrelevante que sea rumano(además tiene pinta de haber nacido aquí o llevar toda la vida), en mi pueblo hay muchos de este corte que son españoles, es parte de la fauna autóctona de los pueblos. Gentuza violenta que busca el dinero fácil y va arreglándolo todo a hostias allá donde van, y da igual que les suban el sueldo, esta gente no aprende y sigue así hasta casi los 30.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (27 Jul 2022)

Que se joda Enrique.


----------



## Tales90 (27 Jul 2022)

Turbomax dijo:


> entonces alguien tiene que matar al verdugo no ? Y a su vez alguien a ese alguien …. No?
> 
> coño lo raro es que no apliquen la ley del talión y se ahorren las vacunas !



El que corta la cabeza o la mano lo hace en defensa propia de la sociedad.


----------



## matajuesas (27 Jul 2022)

puño americano. quien se cree que el puto tapon de mierda le tumbe asi.


----------



## Super Españolazo (27 Jul 2022)

Amego segarro




@Bimmer


----------



## Turbomax (27 Jul 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> El que corta la cabeza o la mano lo hace en defensa propia de la sociedad.



Y el que mata o roba lo hace en defensa propia de lo que él considere


----------



## Turbomax (27 Jul 2022)

Super Españolazo dijo:


> Amego segarro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola que Aser!!! Enrique amor


----------



## Turbomax (27 Jul 2022)

matajuesas dijo:


> puño americano. quien se cree que el puto tapon de mierda le tumbe asi.



Enrique amor si se lo cree ñ.

y tú si quieres queda con el rumano en un descampado y lo mismo te da motivos para creer


----------



## megamax (27 Jul 2022)

Santolin dijo:


> Vamos a ver, quien de joven no ha hecho un simpa?El palillero se ha llevado la ostia por zumbao, fue como un loco a por el, que esperaba que pusiese la cara el rumanoide? Y que culpa tiene la empresa de que un currito suyo le parta la cara a otro fuera de su horario laboral? No me jodas sois como las charos, de cristal



Todos hemos hecho un simpa de jovenes, cuando te pillan pagas y dices "uy, con el lio me se ha olvidao" Si eres elegante hasta dejas propina.

Lo de este rumano es de escoria.

Y lo tuyo por justificarlo no tiene nombre.

Ah y el tal Enrique parece ser el dueño del bar.


----------



## Bimmer (27 Jul 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Esto es lo que pasa cuando vas de chulo por la vida, cuando eres incapaz de controlar tus emociones y saltas a la mínima para demostrar hombría a la charo de turno, que es cuestión de tiempo que te topes con uno más chulo o más diestro que tú, en este caso se topó con un boxeador, y pues terminó knockeado al primer puñetazo.
> 
> Ahora no me hagais caso y seguid vacilando por ahí, que con total certeza terminareis como Quique.




Ir de chulo es trabajar en un sitio, tener un alto nivel de vida y más pasta de lo normal para el trabajo oficial que se tiene, ir a cenar a un sitio e irte sin pagar (robar) la cena, subirte a un bmw nuevo enfrente del bar donde has hecho el simpa, encararte con los dueños, insultar a la dueña y finalmente agredir brutalmente al dueño del bar y marido de la misma que te estaban reclamando lo que le has robado porque para colmo insultaste a su mujer tras haberles robado y reído en sus caras haciéndoles eso con un bmw nuevo enfrente de su bar y con ropas y relojes caros.


La "charo de turno" es su mujer y madre de sus hijos, reclamar lo que es tuyo a un delincuente y tener un mínimo de iniciativa para que no te quiten la dignidad no es ir de chulo ni vacilar, en países serios como Estados Unidos esta situación habría acabado con el delincuente lleno de balas y bien muerto. Que esto le ha pasado ahora a Enrique, pero mañana te puede pasar a ti si te cruzas con un delincuente similar y este busque la excusa que quiera, ya sea un choque con el coche, un me has mirado mal, etc etc.


----------



## Bimmer (27 Jul 2022)

Super Españolazo dijo:


> Amego segarro
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Se parece pero no es él.


----------



## B. Golani (27 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Hilo original :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



acabo de dejar unas buenas reseñas en google, y facebook , a su empresa


----------



## César Borgia (27 Jul 2022)

La movida ha sido enfrente de la cervecería....









C. la Hortelana, 1 · C. la Hortelana, 1, 45516 La Puebla de Montalbán, Toledo


Edificio multiusos




www.google.com


----------



## B. Golani (27 Jul 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> acabo de dejar unas buenas reseñas en google, y facebook , a su empresa



yo tambien


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## trancos123 (27 Jul 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Eso lo dices porque desconoces la importancia del peso y la envergadura en el boxeo, no hay categorías cada 3kg o menos en vano. Un canijo entrenado no tiene nada que hacer contra un tío que le dobla en peso y tamaño siempre y cuando no se quiera suicidar como el Enrique que va a darle los buenos días. Hay infinidad de vídeos que lo demuestran, porque además esto NO es un combate de boxeo o arte marcial reglado, que es donde se puede notar más la técnica, Enrique si es listo podía haberlo matado, pero no lo es.



Hay diferentes categorías pq los 2 saben pelar, el problema es cuando metes a un tío bonachón que no sabe pelear contra un amateur, lo destroza.


----------



## JOF (27 Jul 2022)

megamax dijo:


> Todos hemos hecho un simpa de jovenes, cuando te pillan pagas y dices "uy, con el lio me se ha olvidao" Si eres elegante hasta dejas propina.
> 
> Lo de este rumano es de escoria.
> 
> ...



Yo no he hecho ningún simpa en mi vida no sé qué coño dices.


----------



## Tercios (27 Jul 2022)

Hay vídeo?

Los links no chutan.


----------



## César Borgia (27 Jul 2022)

Tercios dijo:


> Hay vídeo?
> 
> Los links no chutan.











"Enrique! Enrique!", y Enrique acaba KO - Videos


Solo sabemos que es algún lugar de España, no sé donde, pero parece que unos clientes se van a un bar sin pagar y la cosa acaba bastante regular.




malgusto.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jul 2022)

TeVanAdarPalPelo dijo:


> ¡Jo! 40 paginas más las 60 y pico del fin de semana con la historia del Enrique mi amol.. Mirad que hemos puesto aquí vidrios de ostias: el del caraanchoa, el del podemita que vacila a segurata, el del que se cuela en los FGC,...y este del rumano ¿Qué tendrá el vidrio del rumano que escuece tanto aquí en el floro? A ver dejame adivinar ¿puede ser que levante tantos sarpullidos porque acaso es propietario de un.....?



sí claro ! 

Detrás de tanto interés están los celos y la envidia .

Este foro está plagado de nuncafollistas que viven en su habitación de adolescente en casa de sus padres y que en realidad les encantaría ser el rumano chulero que noquea sin miramientos .

La situación más violenta que han vivido ha sido en los videojuegos o insultando a alguien en BURBUJA . Y no pueden entender como un chaval joven y extranjero puede ganarse bien la vida mientras ellos son unos inútiles ( culpen a sus padres por habérselo dado todo hecho ) 

Además envidian el coche que imaginan que llena de golfas cada fin de semana para fornicarlas en su casa y luego les da la patada . 

Odian al rumano porque les gustaría ser como él y no pueden.


----------



## adal86 (27 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> sí claro !
> 
> Detrás de tanto interés están los celos y la envidia .
> 
> ...



¿Qué dices, retrasado? Deja de proyectar, pedazo de tonto, que si largas toda esa mierda (mira que tengo imaginación, pero ni yo había pensado en esas gilipolleces) es porque tú mismo, en el fondo, piensas eso.

A lo largo del hilo hemos sido gran mayoría los que hemos centrado la atención en el tal Enrique y en su nefasta manera de proceder (perder los nervios por un insulto a su mujer que solo él oyó en un contexto de un simple simpa en su bar) y sobretodo de "pelear".


----------



## Noega (27 Jul 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> Pues si entrena boxeo creo que se considere como llevar un arma así que igual tiene un problema



solamente si esta federado....


----------



## adal86 (27 Jul 2022)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Yo estoy en el top donde no le río la gracia a un cani rumano que con dos coches que valen 100000 pavos pagados del vicio de yonkis a los UE suministra encima se va sin pagar jodiendo a un español que reclamando lo suyo acaba siendo gravemente herido.
> 
> Al idiota ese y a otros tantos habría que empezar a aplicar el método de tortura documentada en video como escarmiento para el y advertencia a los demás.



Yo me confirmaría con que simplemente se les mandara para su país, sin torturarlos.

Eso es escoria, si no te la lian de una manera te la lian de otra. Hoy es provocando una pelea por un simpa, mañana provocando otra pelea por una deuda de droga, al siguiente un ajuste de cuentas, y así, y los remeros patrios, como en este caso Enrique, que bastante hacen los pobresitos con sobrevivir, se ven muchas veces envueltos en los líos y los desfases de toda esta chusma. 

Pero la gente es tonta y no sabe ni lo que le conviene. Seguirá aplaudiendo con las orejas a los gobiernos (todos) que nos quieren llenar el país de toda esta escoria.

Independientemente de esto anterior, y volviendo al tema en cuestión, Enrique también actuó mal, tuvo su parte de culpa en el asunto. Pecó de bonachón y de impulsivo.


----------



## Drogoprofe (27 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


>



Los tiene guardado el op, dice que los va a volver a poner


----------



## Drogoprofe (27 Jul 2022)

Todos los jóvenes deberían ir a clase de boxeo, sin competir unos 5 añitos.
Por lo menos la mironegrada se lo pensaría al robarlos


----------



## Bimmer (27 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Odian al rumano porque les gustaría ser como él y no pueden.




Solo a un delincuente le gustaría ser como un delincuente.


Ese rumano ha agredido al currela al que previamente ha robado, y lo ha hecho bajándose de un bmw nuevo aparcado enfrente del bar al que ha robado. El que defienda a semejante criminal es igual de escoria que él.




César Borgia dijo:


> La movida ha sido enfrente de la cervecería....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es que encima es eso, le hace un simpa teniendo un bmw nuevo aparcado justo enfrente del bar, como para cachondearse aún más, y encima le agrede...




Tercios dijo:


> Hay vídeo?
> 
> Los links no chutan.




Ahora mismo acabo de actualizar el hilo añadiendo todos los vídeos.


----------



## Clorado (27 Jul 2022)

Buen csi

Enviado desde mi ELE-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Militarícese (27 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> sí claro !
> 
> Detrás de tanto interés están los celos y la envidia .
> 
> ...



Me confirmas que eres multinick.
Ya te lo dije en el hilo de Guardiola, tu moral es la de un ser inferior. No estás al nivel de entender a las grandes almas.
Todo eso que describes es lo que a ti te ocurre.
Eres un resentido y tus valores están al nivel de lo más bajo de la sociedad, rápido y sin consecuencias como cual niño pequeño.


----------



## Mr. Satan (27 Jul 2022)

jajaja todos los rumanos que he conocido igual
con complejo de inferioridad tercermundista 
son capaces de tener 3 trabajos a la vez para luego aparecer en el BMW o el AUDI que a duras penas pueden mantener, todo el puto día en la calle mal aparcado justo enfrente de la terraza o el bar para que todo el barrio les vea lo "ricos" que son 
enfermos mentales es poco ni las propias rumanas los soportan


----------



## Bimmer (27 Jul 2022)

En el post inicial :




Bimmer dijo:


> *ACTUALIZACIÓN : *
> 
> 
> Aquí tenéis todos los vídeos, la agresión a Enrique, el mercedes nuevo que se compra el cani rumano en Enero de 2021 y al cani rumano de pequeño boxeando, está en vuestras manos difundirlo para hacerlo mediático, hoy es Enrique, mañana puedes ser tú, ya que los medios de comunicación hacen su trabajo protegiendo al delincuente, no hagamos nosotros lo mismo.
> ...


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (27 Jul 2022)

No es por nada pero el Cosmin puede alegar perfectamente que se ha dejado la cartera en casa o que no la encuentra (aunque sea falso). Totalmente comprensible en sede judicial.


----------



## Pichorrica (27 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Odian al rumano porque les gustaría ser como él y no pueden.



Multi de @eL PERRO detectado


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jul 2022)

Militarícese dijo:


> Me confirmas que eres multinick.
> Ya te lo dije en el hilo de Guardiola, tu moral es la de un ser inferior. No estás al nivel de entender a las grandes almas.
> Todo eso que describes es lo que a ti te ocurre.
> Eres un resentido y tus valores están al nivel de lo más bajo de la sociedad, rápido y sin consecuencias como cual niño pequeño.



si claro ! por eso todos los que ladráis como perros feroces capaces de matar a alguien por 10 euros ...
os metisteis en casa como conejos temerosos de un virus que no existe obedeciendo al poder político en cada una de las chorradas impuestas.

Usasteis mascarilla hasta para ducharos y yendo en el coche solos y os inyectasteis sustancias que no se sabe lo que son pero que no es nada bueno . 
Como niños pequeños y obedientes sumisos a papá estado por miedo al castigo .

*Los hombres maduros saben ponderar cuando una amenaza es seria y actuar en consecuencia o es algo irrelevante que tienen que dejar pasar. *

Los niños pequeños se encabritan por cualquier cosa.


----------



## K... (27 Jul 2022)

Esta historia enseña muchas cosas a quien sabe aprender.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Solo a un delincuente le gustaría ser como un delincuente.
> 
> 
> Ese rumano ha agredido al currela al que previamente ha robado, y lo ha hecho bajándose de un bmw nuevo aparcado enfrente del bar al que ha robado. El que defienda a semejante criminal es igual de escoria que él.
> ...



probablemente todos los que con una ferocidad desproporcionada atacan a alguien a quien envidian han robado en supermercados y se han ido sin pagar infinidad de veces. 

Ahora va a ser que aquí son los más honrados y cumplidores del mundo . Que nunca han conducido drogados o borrachos arriesgándose a matar a una familia que viniese de frente . que no han estafado en una venta a sabiendas que vendían mierda . que no han engañado a su pareja o defraudado a sus mejores amigos. 

*el que esté sin pecado que tire la primera piedra. *


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (27 Jul 2022)

_Un segundo de ira puede entristecer toda tu vida._
Proverbio japonés


----------



## Bimmer (27 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> probablemente todos los que con una ferocidad desproporcionada atacan a alguien a quien envidian han robado en supermercados y se han ido sin pagar infinidad de veces.
> 
> Ahora va a ser que aquí son los más honrados y cumplidores del mundo . Que nunca han conducido drogados o borrachos arriesgándose a matar a una familia que viniese de frente . que no han estafado en una venta a sabiendas que vendían mierda . que no han engañado a su pareja o defraudado a sus mejores amigos.
> 
> *el que esté sin pecado que tire la primera piedra. *




Ten en cuenta que es más probable que el rumano te de una paliza a que te la de Enrique, tu verás a quién defiendes.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que es más probable que el rumano te de una paliza a que te la de Enrique, tu verás a quién defiendes.



Yo me baso en las evidencias no en conjeturas y futuribles. 
En esa escena se ve claramente que el que se comporta como un energúmeno criminal es el tal Enrique . 

¿ por qué no arremete así contra los políticos que le roban cada año la mitad de sus ingresos ? 

Simplemente es un mono loco visceral que no sabe contenerse ante provocaciones irrelevantes . Por lo tanto no pude tener un establecimiento abierto al público donde hay que tratar con todo tipo de situaciones parecidas. 

¿ de verdad alguien se cree que los negocios es dinero caído del cielo ? ¿ cuántas veces le montasteis la bronca a la de vodafone por haber cobrado 3 euros de más ? ¿ cuántas veces fuisteis a devolver un producto que no reunía las condiciones que pensabais ?¿ cuantas trampas habéis hecho en esas devoluciones ? 

habría que saber lo que desencadenó la escena . pero yo tengo clientes que me deben miles de euros y no voy a pegarles fuego a su casa .


----------



## Bimmer (27 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En esa escena se ve claramente que el que se comporta como un energúmeno criminal es el tal Enrique .



Es el rumano el que agrede a Enrique, le parte la nariz y lo deja inconsciente con la cara ensangrentada, tras haberle hecho un simpa.




ATARAXIO dijo:


> Yo me baso en las evidencias no en conjeturas y futuribles.



No te basas en evidencias, si lo hicieras dirías que el único agresor es el rumano.




ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ por qué no arremete así contra los políticos que le roban cada año la mitad de sus ingresos ?



¿No dices que te basas en evidencias? ¿Tú que sabes si no arremete así contra los políticos? 




ATARAXIO dijo:


> Simplemente es un mono loco visceral que no sabe contenerse ante provocaciones irrelevantes




El que no sabe contenerse ante provocaciones irrelevantes es el delincuente rumano que le grita un : "vamos vamos"!, se pone en posición de pelea y agrede brutalmente con un puñetazo a Enrique.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> Por lo tanto no pude tener un establecimiento abierto al público donde hay que tratar con todo tipo de situaciones parecidas.




El delincuente rumano es el que no puede tener nada, no puede tener libertad de ir a sitios y robar y agredir a los dueños del establecimiento.


----------



## César Borgia (27 Jul 2022)

Mira que si al tal Enrique le da por hacer como aquel conductor de ambulancia que también era un buenazo currante y un enfermero macarrilla sindicalista se focaba a su novia y se burlaba de él, hasta que se le hincharon los cojones al de la ambulancia , fue a urgencias y lo cosió a puñaladas. 









El conductor de ambulancias mató al enfermero de Alcalá porque creía que mantenía una relación con su novia


Sobre las 14.15 horas se vistió con su uniforme de trabajo en una sala del hospital y se fue en busca del enfermero, que localizó...




www.elindependiente.com


----------



## Tercios (27 Jul 2022)

De dónde saca semejante capital pa que haiga lujo mientras no paga unas bravas ese formidable ser humano?


----------



## t_chip (27 Jul 2022)

Night dijo:


> la verdad es que el enano le metio un buen sopapo, yo diria que sin puños americanos ni hostias, puso fino al paco palillero



Palillero es el cornudo de tu padre, metiéndole por el culo palillos a tu puta madre.

!Asqueroso enano cagón!/

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmer (27 Jul 2022)

Tercios dijo:


> De dónde saca semejante capital pa que haiga lujo mientras no paga unas bravas ese formidable ser humano?




Oficialmente de la empresa "Torrecaza", él trabaja ahí y su padre también, el hermano no sé pero aún con 3 sueldos de currela en una cárnica no da para ropa cara, mercedes nuevo del 2021 y bmw nuevo restyling del 2020 con matricula L.


Es muy risitas el chaval, le hace gracia hacer simpas y agredir al que se lo reclama pese a tener pasta :










No tengo ni idea de pelucos, pinta a falso pero tiene otras fotos con ropa de marca y ese chuletón si que no es falso, y tiene pinta de trincarse 2 cada semana :










Recordemos que pese a tener pasta, ha hecho un simpa y agredido al hostelero al que previamente había robado.


----------



## Drogoprofe (27 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Oficialmente de la empresa "Torrecaza", él trabaja ahí y su padre también, el hermano no sé pero aún con 3 sueldos de currela en una cárnica no da para ropa cara, mercedes nuevo del 2021 y bmw nuevo restyling del 2020 con matricula L.
> 
> 
> Es muy risitas el chaval, le hace gracia hacer simpas y agredir al que se lo reclama pese a tener pasta :
> ...



Alguien más atrás cito el comportamiento rumano y es muy acertado..
Muertos de hambre pero fardones


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Oficialmente de la empresa "Torrecaza", él trabaja ahí y su padre también, el hermano no sé pero aún con 3 sueldos de currela en una cárnica no da para ropa cara, mercedes nuevo del 2021 y bmw nuevo restyling del 2020 con matricula L.
> 
> 
> Es muy risitas el chaval, le hace gracia hacer simpas y agredir al que se lo reclama pese a tener pasta :
> ...



Madre mía qué tiparraco más envidioso eres.

Ni que fueras comunista.

Despierta! lucha ! trabaja ! Para conseguir bienes materiales si es lo que tanto te preocupa.

nadie te pone trabas.

¿ quién te pone límites ?

Si no lo consigues en España tienes todo el mundo a tus pies.
en tu habitación de adolescente, en casa de tus padres, no vas a ganarte la vida con los videojuegos


----------



## UnLoader (27 Jul 2022)

Tengo que añadir que no entiendo que critiquéis en este hilo los comentarios que apuntan a lo principal: la presencia de un delincuente seguramente reincidente que se pasea con dos cochazos y humedeciendo coños siendo un ser de moral despreciable, por mucho que esos coños sean de chonis me da igual.

Efectivamente, puede que sea envidia, ¿y? Es normal que dé envidia el hecho de que un mierda tiranucable como este ande fardando y liándola parda allá donde va con sus cochazos, mientras remeros trabajan 24-7 en este país, y no van montando problemas aleatoriamente.

Es normal que de envidia, si bien también es cierto que si no desemboca en acción y en el propósito firme de no ceder en nuestros derechos ni en nuestra seguridad ni un ápice, esa envidia se torna estéril.

No sé, es que parece que algunos preferirían hacerle unas palmas por lo "bien que se defiende" y dándole ideas aquí al futuro abogado del mierda este por encima de la raíz del suceso, que es la agresión brutal hacia un trabajador y padre de familia. No os entiendo, a ver si los de la envidia váis a ser todos los que váis por ahí comentando historias de kick-boxing y análisis pormenorizados de estrategias de pelea, que sois peores que los etnianos en ese sentido. El resto queremos apuntar a la injusticia de que alguien como este ser pulule por nuestras antaño pacíficas calles, negocios y barrios, y nada pase, y tenga que acabar tomándose uno la justicia por su mano (vamos camino de eso en muchos aspectos, creedme, el pueblo tiene un límite, no subestiméis el poder de la masa cabreada por las injusticias...)

Que es un pobre diablo el rumano este, nadie lo discute. Pero precisamente por eso, es una tremenda injusticia y aberración que pueda sacudir mamporros con o sin puño americano y aquí no pasar nada y quedar un español trabajador tumbado en el suelo desvanecido y ensangrentado, y parece que queráis algunos hacerle la ola y os pajeáis con comentarios tipo "se nota que controla", "hace lo que debe hacer" bla bla.. menuda MIERDA os traéis los follagimnasios.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (27 Jul 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> jajaja todos los rumanos que he conocido igual
> con complejo de inferioridad tercermundista
> son capaces de tener 3 trabajos a la vez para luego aparecer en el BMW o el AUDI que a duras penas pueden mantener, todo el puto día en la calle mal aparcado justo enfrente de la terraza o el bar para que todo el barrio les vea lo "ricos" que son
> enfermos mentales es poco ni las propias rumanas los soportan



Me recordaste a un gruista que me recogió, rumano trabajaba 7 días a la semana siempre disponible y me contó que tenía un Audi A10 o algo parecido, para ir a su pueblo en Rumanía una vez al año.


----------



## Night (27 Jul 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Palillero es el cornudo de tu padre, metiéndole por el culo palillos a tu puta madre.
> 
> !Asqueroso enano cagón!/
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



Tranquilo enrique o vuelves a cobrar


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (27 Jul 2022)

Dada la expectación, deberian hacer una entrevista al cani rumano y a Enrique, para que expliquen lo que paso y su versión de los hechos.

La Charo al final tambien podria hablar

Calopez podria pagar por tan tremenda exclusiva. Gastate los cuartos


----------



## Bimmer (27 Jul 2022)

UnLoader dijo:


> Tengo que añadir que no entiendo que critiquéis en este hilo los comentarios que apuntan a lo principal: la presencia de un delincuente seguramente reincidente que se pasea con dos cochazos y humedeciendo coños siendo un ser de moral despreciable, por mucho que esos coños sean de chonis me da igual.
> 
> Efectivamente, puede que sea envidia, ¿y? Es normal que dé envidia el hecho de que un mierda tiranucable como este ande fardando y liándola parda allá donde va con sus cochazos, mientras remeros trabajan 24-7 en este país, y no van montando problemas aleatoriamente.
> 
> ...




Aciertas de lleno en lo de que vamos camino de tomarnos la justicia por nuestra propia mano, por eso es por lo que este caso lo han tapado los medios de comunicación, porque es tan indignante que provocaría un arrebato hasta en la persona más tranquila, y esto iría conectado a los políticos, los delincuentes de guante blanco pero que hacen el mismo daño aunque sea de otro modo que el cani rumano. Porque con los 6 meses que Enrique y su mujer tienen que deslomarse para pagar impuestos, si en vez de para impuestos fuera para su negocio, no estarían tan quemados como han estado ante este simpa del cani, porque lo que ha hecho el rumano es la gota que colma el vaso. La rabia viene de atrás, de esos 6 meses pagando impuestos, de esas medidas arbitrarias y distópicas que han vivido los hosteleros con el covid, de saber que el delincuente vive mejor que el honrado...


De hecho en el caso de Enrique y su bar, se quejaba en facebook de que este ha sido el segundo año consecutivo donde los politicuchos le prohiben montar la verbena que venía montando años atrás en el descampado donde sucede la agresión el cuál está enfrente del bar a 2 metros. Pues todas esas putadas que han soportado Enrique y su mujer y que las han ido aguantando, ha hecho que exploten con la gota que colma el vaso : el cani rumano.
Y después de esto, después de ese simpa de un niñato restregando un bmw nuevo y esa agresión, eso ya ha tenido que acabar de rematarles, dudo mucho de que no traspasen el negocio.


Y para más inri, la familia de Enrique sabe que si denuncian a ese delincuente, otro delincuente con el rol de abogado le defenderá mejor que el abogado de Enrique acusará al cani rumano, por lo que lo único que conseguirán denunciando será hundirse moralmente aún más, perder tiempo y dinero. Por supuesto la policía no ha actuado de oficio, para qué, la mayoría no tienen vocación y van a seguir cobrando a final de mes hagan algo o no. Se han vulnerado muchos límites durante mucho tiempo, se han permitido muchas injusticias como por ejemplo la existencia de impuestos, de abogados defensores de delincuentes, el poner la otra mejilla e incluso el culo, y al final esa siembra de vientos está ahora recogiendo tempestades.


Ideologías aparte, solo hay que ver qué gobierno tenemos, qué presidente del gobierno, un mentiroso compulsivo, y ahí está de presidente. Es todo tan distópico e incoherente que le hace a uno pensar que vive en un experimento social de una prueba de laboratorio y psiquiatría.



Me ha alegrado leer tu comentario, de los pocos buenos en este hilo, saludos.


----------



## aspid (27 Jul 2022)

Habría que despedazarle y dar su carne a cerdos.


----------



## OYeah (27 Jul 2022)

UnLoader dijo:


> Tengo que añadir que no entiendo que critiquéis en este hilo los comentarios que apuntan a lo principal: la presencia de un delincuente seguramente reincidente que se pasea con dos cochazos y humedeciendo coños siendo un ser de moral despreciable, por mucho que esos coños sean de chonis me da igual.
> 
> Efectivamente, puede que sea envidia, ¿y? Es normal que dé envidia el hecho de que un mierda tiranucable como este ande fardando y liándola parda allá donde va con sus cochazos, mientras remeros trabajan 24-7 en este país, y no van montando problemas aleatoriamente.
> 
> ...




No sé de qué te sorprendes. Se llama "proyección" en psicología. Simplemente, admiran a quien puede hacer lo que ellos no se atreven, admiran a quien tiene la asertividad y la violencia necesaria para no agachar la cabeza y tragar y tragar, que es lo que todos ellos hacen.

Es exactamente el mismo tipo de proyección que el que se da en las películas de Superhéroes, donde un chaval don nadie de repente es capaz de adquirir Poder, que es de lo que se trata, y de repartir su frustración en los demás.

Los gimnasios están llenos de esos individuos que solo desean eso, adquirir poder suficiente como para hacerse respetar, porque no les respeta nadie, y esa humillación constante les hace mucho daño psicológico. Daño que luego los demás pagamos.

Como con los perros agresivos, un cani agresivo suele ser un cobarde.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (27 Jul 2022)

Tienes mal gusto, te tiras a por un bmw. No falla. Gitanos, moros, rumanos, franceses moros….

bmw x4 gris mate


----------



## Bien boa (27 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Un puño americano en una pelea paco es lo mas absurdo que pueda haber.
> 
> De una ostia de ko sin mayores consecuencias con el puño pelado pasas con el puño americano a una gran herida inciso contusa que requiere puntos y fractura facial = carcel + 30 mil euros de indemnización minimo.
> 
> Lo mas practico en una pelea paco si vas a ostiar es ponerte un casco de moto de los buenos.



Pero no ves por el cogote, como te enfrentes a varios estás jodido. Yo pensaba que cuando pusiste la foto del casco era para liarte a hostias con el casco en una mano y la porra en la otra.

Con un casco y una porra en la diestra es para acojonarse.


----------



## remerus (27 Jul 2022)

Hijo de puta malnacido, pena que no lo maten.


----------



## Bimmer (28 Jul 2022)

BRUUUUTAAAAAAL.


La empresa "Torrecaza" en la que trabaja el cani rumano y su padre, BORRAN los comentarios que les han dejado varias personas en facebook que pedían que la empresa se pronunciase al respecto de lo ocurrido con su empleado y Enrique.


OJITO CON ESA EMPRESA.


A ver lo que tardan en borrar este :














Prueba de que Cosmin Mirea trabaja en Torrecaza :










Prueba de que su padre también :

























De momento nada, pero la empresa Torrecaza encubre a Cosmin Mirae, huele muy mal...


----------



## panaderia (28 Jul 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> El Enrique iba con los brazos bajados acercándose, cuando lo tuvo en la distancia, de un solo golpe lo tumbó porque probablemente le conectó en el mentón. Ya puede ser el doble de grande que tú que si conectas al mentón con cierta fuerza, cae redondo.



el cerebro se desconecta un segundo?


----------



## panaderia (28 Jul 2022)

que yo sepa,el puño americano no ahce mas daño,sol protege la mano del que agrede.


----------



## Ultraboost (28 Jul 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> que yo sepa,el puño americano no ahce mas daño,sol protege la mano del que agrede.



Al último que se.. fue en el metro y le costó el ojo.
Fue un latino que estuvo es busca y captura. Hay video en Google.
Fue a un enfermero. Y si hace muchísimo daño.


----------



## L'omertá (28 Jul 2022)

Me dan ganas de llamar para saber que se cuentan.

Teléfono

+34 925 739 033


----------



## Salchichonio (28 Jul 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> el cerebro se desconecta un segundo?



Si te dan en la pera el ko es instantáneo, ya puedes ser un gorila de 2x2


----------



## Ultraboost (28 Jul 2022)

Pues reseña negativa y paja en el baño


----------



## El Mercader (28 Jul 2022)

Faldo dijo:


> Toda la vida gastanto miles de € para presumir en las redes de lujos, para luego hacer algo tan cutre y tan de pobres como un simpa con puñetazo de por medio al dueño y que encima se entere todo el mundo.
> 
> Si es que de donde no hay no se puede sacar.



Hay gente que la caga por gilipolleces: Un familiar mío curraba en una empresa del IBEX como mando intermedio y tenía un sueldazo de 3.500 pavos al mes.
Bueno, pués le pillaron haciendo una estafa en la empresa de 5000 Euros, y como resultado de ello se fue a la puta calle: La gente tiene retraso.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (28 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> BRUUUUTAAAAAAL.
> 
> 
> La empresa "Torrecaza" en la que trabaja el cani rumano y su padre, BORRAN los comentarios que les han dejado varias personas en facebook que pedían que la empresa se pronunciase al respecto de lo ocurrido con su empleado y Enrique.
> ...



Pues nada, nada, a seguir dejando comentarios para que sepan que clase de engendro es el retaco rumano.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (28 Jul 2022)

El remero mordiendo el polvo y que dé las gracias que no le sacaron un pincho.


----------



## elpesetilla (28 Jul 2022)

la ironia no es lo tuyo


----------



## elpesetilla (28 Jul 2022)

Ultraboost dijo:


> Al último que se.. fue en el metro y le costó el ojo.
> Fue un latino que estuvo es busca y captura. Hay video en Google.
> Fue a un enfermero. Y si hace muchísimo daño.




no me acordaba de esto y acabo de volver a ver el video y es mas o menos parecido

Tipico paco que se encara de forma bastante chula con alguien que piensa que no tiene media ostia y luego pasa lo que pasa.. zumbados con puños americanos, navajas

policia y listo, nunca sabes quien es el colgado que te vas a encontrar


----------



## Drogoprofe (28 Jul 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> no me acordaba de esto y acabo de volver a ver el video y es mas o menos parecido
> 
> Tipico paco que se encara de forma bastante chula con alguien que piensa que no tiene media ostia y luego pasa lo que pasa.. zumbados con puños americanos, navajas
> 
> policia y listo, nunca sabes quien es el colgado que te vas a encontrar



Es que la gente no se entera. A ti te han enseñado unos valores tus padres, profesores, médicos.... Incluso lo copias al verlo.
Esta gente no sabes si tiene antecedentes, rabia, o lo que sea.
Vienen de ambientes no estructurados, donde la vida vale un cigarrillo


----------



## Satori (28 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hay gente que la caga por gilipolleces: Un familiar mío curraba en una empresa del IBEX como mando intermedio y tenía un sueldazo de 3.500 pavos al mes.
> Bueno, pués le pillaron haciendo una estafa en la empresa de 5000 Euros, y como resultado de ello se fue a la puta calle: La gente tiene retraso.



Y alguien creerá que era la primera vez que metía mano y justo ahí lo pillaron. Ya.


----------



## PeterGriffyn (28 Jul 2022)

Se sabe si Enrique está bien?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Jul 2022)

PeterGriffyn dijo:


> Se sabe si Enrique está bien?



Es curioso que no haya informacion al respecto


----------



## OYeah (28 Jul 2022)

Hora de hacer una apuesta y poner nuestro dinero en nuestras bocazas:

-Apuesto tres meses de foro a que el rumano NO entra en la cárcel, como tantos abogados y enterados han dicho por aquí.


----------



## adal86 (28 Jul 2022)

Mucho bla bla veo por aquí, pero nadie se pregunta lo importante: ¿Enrique está bien? Es que tiene pinta de que, o bien está en el otro barrio, o está comiendo por un pajita. Que alguno haga una pequeña investigación por redes o por donde pueda y lo averigüe.

Sea lo que sea, tanto si Enrique está como una rosa como si está muerto, el rumano no va a pisar la cárcel ni un día. A nadie le importa la suerte del tal Enrique. ¿Quién cojones se va a interesar por un currante cuarenton, blanco, honrado y que se llama Enrique? Si está muerto, pal hoyo, un par de paladas de tierra encima para que no apeste y a otra cosa.


----------



## Drogoprofe (28 Jul 2022)

Perderá el trabajo cosmin, también te digo los que cargan y descargan vascas del camión están fuertes


----------



## Jvsl36 (28 Jul 2022)

El españolito va de cojudo y lo noqueó el gitano.
Varios foreros se comportan igual y van terminar igual.
Dentro de poco el Reino de España va ser de sudaca,rumanos,morisma y lo papaito


----------



## autsaider (29 Jul 2022)

Benemerito dijo:


> Si me pasa a mi no denuncio.
> 
> Conozco de primera mano la "justicia" y que la Justicia se la tiene que proporcionar uno mismo.



¿Quieres decir que si tienes mucho dinero puedes falsificar pruebas, robar datos y recurrir sentencias hasta que te den la razón o simplemente alargar el juicio hasta que los costes agoten al contrario (y que por tanto si eres un hombre común la justicia lo único que va a hacer es destrozarte la vida)? 

¿O te refieres a otra cosa distinta?


----------



## davincy (29 Jul 2022)

Tiene manitas de pichacorta, es un acomplejado de la vida, ojalá le den bien por el culo en la carcel


----------



## fisioloco (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Benemerito (29 Jul 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> ¿ O te refieres a otra cosa distinta?



No puedo poner abiertamente a que me refiero, pero a buen entendedor...

Digamos que prefiero una justicia más directa y subversiva.


----------



## autsaider (29 Jul 2022)

Benemerito dijo:


> No puedo poner abiertamente a que me refiero, pero a buen entendedor...
> 
> Digamos que prefiero una justicia más directa y subversiva.



En los viajes de gulliver llega a la tierra de gigantes y lo llevan a hablar con la reina y su corte. Y les intenta explicar:
-que los gobiernos gastan siempre mucho más de lo que ingresan. Pero no entienden que eso sea posible. Intenta explicárselo pero solo los lía más.
-que las leyes se hacen siempre para romperse. Pero no entienden que eso sea posible. De nuevo dar explicaciones solo consigue confundirlos más.
-que en vez de tener los ministros más capaces tienen los más despreciables. Pero no entienden que eso sea posible. De nuevo dar explicaciones solo consigue confundirlos más.
-que los juicios duran meses o años y son tan costosos que la gente común carece de toda protección legal. Pero no entienden que eso sea posible. De nuevo dar explicaciones solo consigue confundirlos más.
-que claro que los juristas defienden a los que tendrían que estar en la cárcel; coño, pero si viven de eso. Pero no entienden que eso sea posible. De nuevo dar explicaciones solo consigue confundirlos más.
-que la gente se define por sus vicios, su estupidez y sus miserias. Pero no entienden que eso sea posible. De nuevo dar explicaciones solo consigue confundirlos más.
-que las guerras no se hacen por motivos nobles, sino simplemente porque nuestros enemigos son más débiles y queremos quedarnos con sus tierras. Pero no entienden que eso sea posible. De nuevo dar explicaciones solo consigue confundirlos más.

Ellos están tratando de entender lo que les cuenta gulliver pero no pueden porque es inconcebible. Y entonces se les hace la luz y lo ven claro. Al fin lo entienden. Gulliver forma parte de una turbia raza que viven desplomados en la sordidez y el fraude. Todo lo que hacen parece que está inspirado por el fariseismo, la envidia, la locura y la pura maldad. La estupidez, la negligencia y la depravación es lo que define a sus instituciones.

No existen los buenos entendedores cuando vivimos en un mundo donde lo inconcebible es la norma.

¿Tal vez te refieres a esto?:



astur_burbuja dijo:


> Si en 3 años no se le ha ocurrido, y le ha dado tiempo a organizar, gestionar y ejecutar, un desalojo usando bandas albano kosovares o latinas, es que es más tonta de lo que parece.
> 
> Yo creo que el problema, es esa superioridad moral de los españoles, que no se en que se basa o de donde viene, por la cual piensan que su pais es primer mundo, y que los demás son tercer mundo, cuando España es tercermundista desde al menos hace 12 años.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bimmer (29 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> BRUUUUTAAAAAAL.
> 
> 
> La empresa "Torrecaza" en la que trabaja el cani rumano y su padre, BORRAN los comentarios que les han dejado varias personas en facebook que pedían que la empresa se pronunciase al respecto de lo ocurrido con su empleado y Enrique.
> ...




Pues ha durado poco el comentario, lo han borrado :










¿Sabéis lo que significa esto que está haciendo Torrecaza? Están encubriendo a un delincuente, esto es muy grave. Si eres una empresa normal, ante estos hechos das tu apoyo a la víctima a la par que condenas al delincuente, que en este caso es tu empleado, y le echas a la puta calle tanto a él como a su padre al cual también lo tienes en la empresa, y que porque ese individuo no educó a su bastardo, ha robado en un negocio y ha puesto en peligro la vida de un ser humano.

Ante este encubrimiento a un delincuente por parte de Torrecaza, están pidiendo a gritos otro paco csi. 

¿Blanqueo de capitales?


----------



## Bimmer (30 Jul 2022)

PeterGriffyn dijo:


> Se sabe si Enrique está bien?




De momento no se sabe nada, he pensado en ponerme en contacto con los del bar pero si no hacen un comunicado al respecto denunciando los hechos, poco podemos hacer los demás.





Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Es curioso que no haya informacion al respecto




Todos los medios de comunicación y el ayuntamiento del pueblo están callados como putas. La empresa Torrecaza en la que trabaja el cani rumano y su padre borran los comentarios en facebook que les piden pronunciarse sobre lo ocurrido con su empleado. Enrique y su familia tampoco dicen nada. Huele muy mal todo.





OYeah dijo:


> Hora de hacer una apuesta y poner nuestro dinero en nuestras bocazas:
> 
> -Apuesto tres meses de foro a que el rumano NO entra en la cárcel, como tantos abogados y enterados han dicho por aquí.




En España llevamos 3 años viviendo algo histórico como es el expediente royuela, el cual explica con todo tipo de detalles cómo funciona la justicia en España, pero el español medio no quiere saber nada de la realidad, luego tienen un percance con un delincuente como el cani rumano y se echan las manos a la cabeza de que esté en libertad alguien con antecedentes.





adal86 dijo:


> Mucho bla bla veo por aquí, pero nadie se pregunta lo importante: ¿Enrique está bien? Es que tiene pinta de que, o bien está en el otro barrio, o está comiendo por un pajita. Que alguno haga una pequeña investigación por redes o por donde pueda y lo averigüe.
> 
> Sea lo que sea, tanto si Enrique está como una rosa como si está muerto, el rumano no va a pisar la cárcel ni un día. A nadie le importa la suerte del tal Enrique. ¿Quién cojones se va a interesar por un currante cuarenton, blanco, honrado y que se llama Enrique? Si está muerto, pal hoyo, un par de paladas de tierra encima para que no apeste y a otra cosa.




De momento no se sabe nada de Enrique, al no haber ni una noticia oficial lo más probable es que Enrique "esté bien", dentro de lo bien que se pueda estar tras haber pasado por algo así, pero a saber, en el vídeo la mirada que se le queda es chunga, nariz partida, alomejor piezas dentales también rotas, golpe en la frente con herida al caer al suelo que le ha podido ocasionar algo grave en la cabeza.


Yo estoy hasta los cojones de que la chusma se salga con la suya, me jode mucho que no haya segunda parte del vídeo en el que el cani rumano aparezca mil veces peor que Enrique, también me jode que la empresa Torrecaza en la que trabaja el delincuente y su padre estén borrando comentarios que piden que hablen sobre lo de su empleado delincuente, y me jode porque los borran al ser un par, distinto sería si fueran cientos y cientos, no les quedaría más remedio que pronunciarse sobre el tema o borrar el facebook (pérdida de clientes). Pero claro la sociedad española actual es una sociedad en la que abunda el narcisismo y el hedonismo, y así nos va.


----------



## OYeah (30 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> De momento no se sabe nada, he pensado en ponerme en contacto con los del bar pero si no hacen un comunicado al respecto denunciando los hechos, poco podemos hacer los demás.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Esa empresa mueve mucho dinero y el padre del enano hijo de puta debe ser la mano derecha o uno de los capataces de ella.

El mierda enano no pisa la cárcel ni de flay, porque si hace falta le pagarán una pasta importante al Enrique (el valor de uno de esos coches, sin más, 40mil euros) y podrá así pagar deudas y cerrar o traspasarlo o después de unas vacaciones volver a abrirlo.

Y añado que precisamente por eso están todos tan callados. Están negociando.


----------



## Bimmer (30 Jul 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Esa empresa mueve mucho dinero y el padre del enano hijo de puta debe ser la mano derecha o uno de los capataces de ella.
> 
> El mierda enano no pisa la cárcel ni de flay, porque si hace falta le pagarán una pasta importante al Enrique (el valor de uno de esos coches, sin más, 40mil euros) y podrá así pagar deudas y cerrar o traspasarlo o después de unas vacaciones volver a abrirlo.
> 
> Y añado que precisamente por eso están todos tan callados. Están negociando.




El problema es que no sabemos como está Enrique, como mínimo tiene la nariz partida, ahí ya tiene que pasar por quirofáno y podrían joder más al cani rumano denunciándolo que negociando, aunque lo mismo prefieren hacerlo como dices.


Y lo que está haciendo la empresa Torrecaza es muy raro, igual trabajan en algo más que en la industria cárnica, tienen literalmente a miles de personas para ocupar los puestos del cani rumano y su padre y lo están encubriendo, no tiene ningún sentido ponerse a favor del agresor en vez de la víctima, salvo si ese agresor te hace "horas extras". Tengamos en cuenta el nivel de chusma que es el cani rumano : 


Con un bmw nuevo aparcado justo enfrente del bar, hace un simpa a los hosteleros, les ningunea al decir "bueno vale 10 euros" (cuando igual debe 80), insulta a la dueña del bar y no se lo piensa ni un segundo en agredir al dueño del bar, todo esto lo hace al lado de un bmw nuevo que con extras e impuestos roza los 40.000 €, luego vemos en su facebook que maneja pasta, ropa cara, un mercedes nuevo de 60.000 €, tiene un trabajo, etc. Y aún así hace lo que ha hecho, lo que ha hecho es propio de un delincuente que está acostumbrado a las movidas, para rematar la situación, la empresa en la que trabaja lo está encubriendo, ahí trabajan algo más que la carne...


----------



## ominae (30 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Sabéis lo que significa esto que está haciendo Torrecaza? Están encubriendo a un delincuente, esto es muy grave. Si eres una empresa normal, ante estos hechos das tu apoyo a la víctima a la par que condenas al delincuente, que en este caso es tu empleado, y le echas a la puta calle tanto a él como a su padre al cual también lo tienes en la empresa, y que porque ese individuo no educó a su bastardo, ha robado en un negocio y ha puesto en peligro la vida de un ser humano.
> 
> Ante este encubrimiento a un delincuente por parte de Torrecaza, están pidiendo a gritos otro paco csi.
> 
> ¿Blanqueo de capitales?



Es un tema politico, te echan de una empresa si por internet opinas algo que no les gusta a los rojos o no te vacunas, pero si te comportas como un delincuente, te vas del bar de enrique sin pagar y encima le dejas moñeco de una ostia son cosillas privadas que no deben influir en tu puesto de trabajo.

Esa mas o menos es la moral actual de la sociedad.


----------



## Bimmer (30 Jul 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Es un tema politico, te echan de una empresa si por internet opinas algo que no les gusta a los rojos o no te vacunas, pero si te comportas como un delincuente, te vas del bar de enrique sin pagar y encima le dejas moñeco de una ostia son cosillas privadas que no deben influir en tu puesto de trabajo.
> 
> Esa mas o menos es la moral actual de la sociedad.




Lo has clavado.


La decadencia de la moralidad de gran parte de la sociedad española se ve muy clara en el policía medio, cuando un policia sale malparado de una agresión, al dia siguiente filttan datos de los agresores, nombres y fotos de las caras, como hicieron con los agresores que rociaron ácido a un policía fuera de servicio en la cara. En cambio cuando el agredido es un ciudadano como Enrique, no hay nada de nada, ni una noticia con las iniciales del agresor, nada.


Tenemos que cambiar esta situación entre todos los que tenemos moral.


----------



## Ozymandias (30 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> El bmw y el mercedes llevan matricula L, ambos coches son nuevecitos del 2020 - 2021 :
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1135947



Ese bmw está rematriculado


----------



## Pichorrica (30 Jul 2022)

Dejadle las opiniones en las reseñas de Google, no en Facebook.

Las de google son públicas y no las pueden borrar


----------



## |||||||| (30 Jul 2022)

Por los brazos que gasta el hobbit rumano infecto ese, parece que la panceta del curro en vez de tirarla se la traga.

Y al Enrique un consejo: menos histrionismo y más control resolutivo.


----------



## |||||||| (30 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1137146



Pues por 20 euros en Axesor se puede saber la calle donde vive el hobbit sólo con la matrícula de su coche:






Informe de Tráfico | Jefatura de Tráfico | Titular vehículo







www.axesor.es


----------



## Larata (30 Jul 2022)

No sé quien dijo en este foro que no miréis si se le marcan los músculos sino la anchura de los hombros.


----------



## Bimb0 (30 Jul 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Dejadle las opiniones en las reseñas de Google, no en Facebook.
> 
> Las de google son públicas y no las pueden borrar



Mentira, han borrado tres reseñas de google que hablaban de este tema, me he ido fijando en estos dias, la mia ni la aprobaron


----------



## Pichorrica (30 Jul 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Mentira, han borrado tres reseñas de google que hablaban de este tema, me he ido fijando en estos dias, la mia ni la aprobaron



Pues yo estoy viendo y no veo mada raro de los últimos dias en las reseñas


----------



## mmm (30 Jul 2022)

Ese chaval seguramente acabará mal


----------



## Bimb0 (30 Jul 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Pues yo estoy viendo y no veo mada raro de los últimos dias en las reseñas



Duraron dos días contados


----------



## OYeah (30 Jul 2022)

Que os borren los comentarios en la página de la empresa es perfectamente normal. 

Lo que no es normal son las pocas noticias que salen. Están todos callados. Y eso es porque están negociando.


----------



## Bimb0 (30 Jul 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Que os borren los comentarios en la página de la empresa es perfectamente normal.
> 
> Lo que no es normal son las pocas noticias que salen. Están todos callados. Y eso es porque están negociando.



Es Google la que borra los comentarios, y no es normal porque se de otras ocasiones en las que se hacian criticas por temas criminales o de corrupcion en determinadas empresas y ahi siguen los comentarios años despues


----------



## OYeah (30 Jul 2022)

Na, el del bar mejor que cierre. No hay más. Estos dos más pronto que tarde se la liarán.

Respecto al rumano, de nuevo: dejad de hablar tanto, mi cuenta en juego el no entrar por tres meses: el rumano no pisa la cárcel. Quiero que todos los bocazas abogados del hilo vayan saliendo a ver qué dicen.


----------



## Drogoprofe (30 Jul 2022)

Larata dijo:


> No sé quien dijo en este foro que no miréis si se le marcan los músculos sino la anchura de los hombros.



El tío que trabaja descargando y cargando vacas muertas tiene fuerza por cojones


----------



## Drogoprofe (30 Jul 2022)

V


----------



## McRotor (30 Jul 2022)

En los tiempos de Iosef y Paquito sabeis que esto no pasaba y si ocurria la GC no estaria atada de pies y manos...

...Pero vivimos en una sociedad en la que los delicuentes campan a sus anchas y estan en todo organismo, FFCCSSE incluidas.


----------



## Bimmer (30 Jul 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Es un tema politico, te echan de una empresa si por internet opinas algo que no les gusta a los rojos o no te vacunas, pero si te comportas como un delincuente, te vas del bar de enrique sin pagar y encima le dejas moñeco de una ostia son cosillas privadas que no deben influir en tu puesto de trabajo.
> 
> Esa mas o menos es la moral actual de la sociedad.




Sin ir más lejos, fijaros lo que publicó Torrecaza una semana antes de que su empleado Cosmin Mirea hiciese un simpa y agrediese brutalmente a Enrique :









Ahora encubren a un empleado suyo que ha cometido un robo y una agresión. Qué asco dan.





Ozymandias dijo:


> Ese bmw está rematriculado




Cierto, en la página 2 de este hilo puse una foto de principios de este año en la que se ve que el bmw no tiene pegatina de ITV, ahora sí la tiene por lo que ese coche es del 2018 (es el restyling del serie 4 que se fabricó desde el 2017 hasta el 2020), el equipamiento que tiene es de los más altos aunque el motor sea el más bajo, lo tiene desde el 2020, han pasado 2 años y el mismo modelo ahora mismo está por 40.000 € :









BMW Serie 4 de segunda mano y ocasión | Coches.net


1427 BMW Serie 4 de particulares y concesionarios de segunda mano y ocasión. ¡Encuentra BMW Serie 4 al mejor precio!




www.coches.net






Si el cani rumano lo compró importado en Alemania hace 2 años con solo 2 años de antigüedad, que le saliese aproximadamente por 40.000 €.




Pichorrica dijo:


> Dejadle las opiniones en las reseñas de Google, no en Facebook.
> 
> Las de google son públicas y no las pueden borrar




Gracias a todos los que hayáis dejado reseñas, sobre todo a los que también les habéis dejado un comentario, sois muy grandes,y si con que el 1% de los que han visto este hilo hubiesen dejado una reseña con comentario, a la empresa no le habría quedado más remedio que pedir disculpas y hacer un comunicado sobre lo ocurrido con su peligroso empleado.





OYeah dijo:


> Que os borren los comentarios en la página de la empresa es perfectamente normal.
> 
> Lo que no es normal son las pocas noticias que salen. Están todos callados. Y eso es porque están negociando.




No es normal que borren esos comentarios, si Enrique llega a ser negro y se llama Moha, la empresa no borraría los comentarios, habría hecho un comunicado al día siguiente, habría publicado los datos personales de su empleado agresor y habría pedido perdón a Moha en nombre de todos los trabajadores de la empresa y asociaciones del sector, probablemente se habrían producido varias manifestaciones multitudinarias en toda España, y obviamente habría salido el caso en todos los medios de comunicación.


La publicación hipócrita y cínica de la empresa con el tema de Ucrania ya te dice de qué pie cojean.


----------



## OYeah (30 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Sin ir más lejos, fijaros lo que publicó Torrecaza una semana antes de que su empleado Cosmin Mirea hiciese un simpa y agrediese brutalmente a Enrique :
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1140641
> ...




Estás como una puta regadera.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (30 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Sin ir más lejos, fijaros lo que publicó Torrecaza una semana antes de que su empleado Cosmin Mirea hiciese un simpa y agrediese brutalmente a Enrique :
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1140641
> ...



Reseña positiva dejada 

Jodeos hostelerdos


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (30 Jul 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Dejadle las opiniones en las reseñas de Google, no en Facebook.
> 
> Las de google son públicas y no las pueden borrar



Dejada RESEÑA POSITIVA

Taluecs


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (30 Jul 2022)

Lástima que no se llevara el palizon la charo que grita EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE grabando en vertical, lástima


----------



## Bimmer (1 Ago 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Ante este encubrimiento a un delincuente por parte de Torrecaza, están pidiendo a gritos otro paco csi.
> 
> ¿Blanqueo de capitales?




Se va entendiendo el silencio mediático.

Resulta que la empresa Torrecaza tiene mucha influencia en "Asiccaza" (Asociación Interprofesional de la Carne de Caza), en dicha asociación están vinculados los de siempre, los políticos, Torrecaza tiene relación estrecha con políticos importantes, como el presidente de Castilla y la Mancha, ministros, etc.

Torrecaza también es uno de los principales proveedores del famoso programa de TV "Masterchef".


----------



## nomah (16 Sep 2022)

Que fue de este caso?

Alguien en la cárcel?


----------



## Ace Tone (16 Sep 2022)

Santolin dijo:


> Vamos a ver, quien de joven no ha hecho un simpa?



Yo, que soy mu legal 

Lo que tiene todavía más delito es hacer un simpa mientras te subes a un coche nuevecito de 50.000 euros y luciendo ropa de marca.


----------



## Ace Tone (16 Sep 2022)

CASA dijo:


> El gitanito no levanta dos palmos del suelo.
> 
> Tiene que vender farlopa a cubos para mantener los dos coches. *Lo de ser carnicero debe ser un eufemismo entre gente con ese estilo de vida* y actividades laborales, no es el primero que conozco.



Lo de carniceros debe de ser porque van dejando por ahí a la gente ensangrentada.


Jonny Favourite dijo:


> En otros tiempos este rumanaco hijo puta estaría criando unos pajos de 2 metros de altura.
> 
> Así se estrelle y se deje los sesos en medio de una carretera



Si se estrella ese hdlgp seguro que mata a una familia inocente que vaya en otro coche y él tiene la suerte de salir ileso.


----------



## K... (16 Sep 2022)

Ser honrado en este país no compensa, vas a contracorriente.


----------



## Ace Tone (16 Sep 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> enrique tiene pinta de ser agresivo, como habla, como va hacia el enano por lo que le dijo a la mujer, que no se que fue, pero parece desproporcionado.



La típica chulería barriobajera de los hosteleros quemados, que son prácticamente todos, algo por otra parte comprensible hasta cierto punto por la cantidad de gentuza que tienen que soportar a diario.


Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Qué puto país de mierda nan0. Está todo infesta0 de gentuza tironucable.
> 
> Cómo hemos llega0 hasta esta situación???



Fácil, importando basura tironucable extranjera a paladas destruyes el país en pocos años.


----------



## Guillotin (16 Sep 2022)

Castilla la Mancha es el lugar donde más caziques hay de toda España.

¿No se sabe nada de Enrique?


----------



## Ace Tone (16 Sep 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Que me explique el estado como yo no puedo sacar más de 1000 euros del cajero, no pagar en metálico más de 1000 euros.Si estornudo sale en la declaración de la renta . Tengo que justificar cualquier cosa con mil datos
> 
> Y un aprendiz de carnicero veinteañero puede llevar gastados en coches más fe 100k y nadie de hacienda le ha preguntado que fe donde?



Todo en efectivo de la droja supongo, guardado en casa y no ingresado en una cuenta. Concesionario de amiguete que acepta todo el dineral en metálico sin informar a Hacienda.
Tiene entrepierna de mujer.


Ultraboost dijo:


> Y la Charo sugentando al otro, que estás más pendiente de ella que del enano



Las Charos, cuando se meten por el medio en estos tinglados, tienen el don de joderlo todo.


----------



## al loro (17 Sep 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> pues habrá que quemarle los coches o abrirle la cabeza con una barra, no?



Mejor que no tengas familia..


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (17 Sep 2022)

Otra muestra de que compatriota de la UE que se propone triunfar en Ejpaña, caso del rumanescu, lo logra.


----------



## Alew (17 Sep 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> El Enrique iba con los brazos bajados acercándose, cuando lo tuvo en la distancia, de un solo golpe lo tumbó porque probablemente le conectó en el mentón. Ya puede ser el doble de grande que tú que si conectas al mentón con cierta fuerza, cae redondo.



Por?


----------



## djvan (17 Sep 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Todo en efectivo de la droja supongo, guardado en casa y no ingresado en una cuenta. Concesionario de amiguete que acepta todo el dineral en metálico sin informar a Hacienda.
> 
> Tiene entrepierna de mujer.
> 
> Las Charos, cuando se meten por el medio en estos tinglados, tienen el don de joderlo todo.



Pero estará registrado el coche en tráfico a su nombre..

Se le pide factura y transacción bancaria y ya está.. a la cárcel el y el del concesionario


----------



## Alew (17 Sep 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> El cani rumanoide siempre en mi equipo
> Trapichear Manda.
> Cash en negro sin impuestos Manda.
> Fardar de cajas Manda.
> ...



Fardar de cajas?


----------



## Alew (17 Sep 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> Los fanegas y la gente del este/rusos pegan muy duro, les pesa mucho el puño.
> 
> 7 años compitiendo y entrenando en muy thai y ya te digo que le tendría más miedo a un fanegas que a un tío de gimnasio hinchado, he entrenado con ambos tipos. Lo mismo con los rusos o gente del este, tienen alguna característica genética a nivel muscular o de tendones que hace que sin querer, pegan muy duro, muy pesado.
> 
> Los moros tienen aguante y encaje



Densidad ósea.


----------



## Alew (17 Sep 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Lo que esta claro es que el grandullon tendra mas cuidado la proxima vez, y lo mas importante, ha aprendido una increible leccion.
> 
> Hay otro tipo de gente que la gente menosprecia, y esos son los yonkis. Anda que no he escuchado eso de “le meto una patada y va al suelo”.
> 
> ...



Sentido del honor y armas blancas es un poco contradictorio pero entiendo lo que dices, tienen la piel muy fina.


----------



## Alew (17 Sep 2022)

Joder pero si este era carne de bulling fijo, por eso se metió a hacer boxeo. Ojo que no digo que todos los que hacen boxeo lo hagan por eso, pielesfinas xD


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (17 Sep 2022)

Alew dijo:


> Por?











Técnicas de boxeo: ¿Por qué las personas caen al recibir un golpe en la barbilla?


Todo luchador experimentado sabe que no es la masa y ni la fuerza del golpe, el resultado de la pelea se decide por el golpe exacto y técnicamente correcto



www.google.com





*Técnicas de boxeo: ¿Por qué las personas caen al recibir un golpe en la barbilla?*


----------



## Bimmer (17 Sep 2022)

Me cago en la puta, os juro por lo más sagrado que llevaba días sin entrar ni mirar el foro, esta mañana me he acordado del HIJO DE PERRA DE COSMIN MIREA y me puse como una moto, hoy al entrar al foro veo que habéis comentado sobre este tema y me ha sorprendido la coincidencia.


Os dejo esta foto de el criminal la cual es muy reciente de menos de un mes y en la que por su corte de pelo de 20 pavos, el polo lacoste, las llaves del coche, los 40 pavos al mes del gimnasio, los más de 300 euros al mes entre comida y suplementación para el gimnasio, el iphone 13 y esa cara de GILIPOLLAS, no parece que ni la justicia ni los familiares de la víctima le hayan ajusticiado.


La foto :











Así nos va señores, así nos va, ese hijo de la grandísima puta tendría que estar en prisión por la agresión cometida y todos sus bienes así como los de sus padres (habría que deportarlos) tendrían que haberse requisado como compensación por el simpa, en lugar de ello, la víctima y sus familiares callados como putas dejándolo pasar, la justicia en sus trece, la sociedad mirando para otro lado como si no hubiera pasado nada y el hijo de puta de el criminal viviendo la vida como si no hubiera cometido un crimen porque entre otras cosas los medios de comunicación no han hecho con él lo mismo que hicieron con los de la manada de san fermines, por eso este criminal como todos los de su condición hacen vida normal como si no hubieran hecho nada malo, se siente impune por eso se exhibe en redes sociales como si fuese un modelo, por eso va al peluquero, al gimnasio, a comer a restaurantes, a comprar ropa, a conducir con el coche, por eso hace vida como si no fuera un delincuente.


Los criminales como Cosmin Mirea hacen vida normal porque la sociedad se lo permite, porque no hay honor ni principios, porque los periodistas no le han acosado por hacer el mal, por eso las redes sociales le permiten abrirse una cuenta, los del gimnasio le dejan entrenar, el del restaurante le deja comer, la tienda de ropa le deja comprar, el del seguro del coche se lo da, el de la gasolinera le reposta combustible, etc.


No os quepa duda de que este hijo de puta con la palmadita en la espalda que le dio la policía y el juez tras haber hecho el simpa, haber agredido gravemente a ese hombre y haber sido encubierto por la sociedad, se ha crecido como la espuma, solo hay que verle en la foto.


En cuanto a la víctima no tengo novedades, en su facebook no ha vuelto a postear nada aunque si que ha agregado a gente nueva por lo que si que lo usa, pero no hace falta ser un lince para saber cómo se tiene que sentir el hombre tras esa canallada, y encima ha podido quedar con secuelas tras el golpe en la cabeza al caer desplomado al suelo, dentro de lo que cabe tuvo suerte de que cayó en tierra en vez de cemento.


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Me cago en la puta, os juro por lo más sagrado que llevaba días sin entrar ni mirar el foro, esta mañana me he acordado del HIJO DE PERRA DE COSMIN MIREA y me puse como una moto, hoy al entrar al foro veo que habéis comentado sobre este tema y me ha sorprendido la coincidencia.
> 
> 
> Os dejo esta foto de el criminal la cual es muy reciente de menos de un mes y en la que por su corte de pelo de 20 pavos, el polo lacoste, las llaves del coche, los 40 pavos al mes del gimnasio, los más de 300 euros al mes entre comida y suplementación para el gimnasio, el iphone 13 y esa cara de GILIPOLLAS, no parece que ni la justicia ni los familiares de la víctima le hayan ajusticiado.
> ...



No han matado a un perro moribundo de 13 años, tampoco te pases,

que quieres, que linchen al rumano?

hay que ser civilizados.


----------



## Bimmer (18 Sep 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No han matado a un perro moribundo de 13 años, tampoco te pases,
> 
> que quieres, que linchen al rumano?
> 
> hay que ser civilizados.




Muy buena la referencia, ilustro noticia con vídeo del linchamiento incluido por matar al perro y decretado día de luto por el Ayuntamiento  :




https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.laverdad.es/murcia/otros-municipios/hombre-agrede-vecina-20220906205354-nt_amp.html


----------

